# Wessex Fertility: Part 21



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Chatting Ladies
*      
          ​


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

bookmarking  

Hope you all have a good day. Im sure I will be back later with my scan news


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Bookmarking..x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

oh yes  like this  newly decorated  room lol . 

Hodgeson101  hi ya  whats  this bookmarking?  this is  something new to me


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

So you can easily find the post when you click on "show  new replies to your posts"

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Book marking!

Twinkle good luck for this afternoon - I am waitiing with bated breathe to hear the numbers!!!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Book marking xx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

good luck for the scan twinkle

Qa congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, love your ticker!

Twinkle, best of luck this afternoon!  

We're all fine.  Keilidh is much better today, although I kept her off as she started off better yesterday and went downhill.  It was also a good test to send one without the other.  Myles bless him was as good as gold and they both shared a kiss and cuddle goodbye.  No phonecall, so I take it that he has been fine.  All my appointments have gone well.  MW thinks bubba is head down, but a little unsure so we may get a sneaky scan in a couple of weeks to check position.  I'm pretty sure it is, although is doing lots of rolling about in there, so who knows?  I also got my form to fill out for the healthy eating grant.  Can't turn down #190  

Hope everyone is well,


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello All.

Mainly just bookmarking but I thought I'd let you know how I'm getting on as I've been such a rubbish poster   

The last fortnight has been a bit of a trial so I've avoided the forums again. Two days after OTD I started with brown spotting which lasted the rest of the week. I was told only to worry if it was bright red. Well low and behold the following Saturday morning (5w1d) it was bright red and I went into panic mode. We phone the emergency line and spoke to Jackey (she was lovely) and she booked us a scan for 6w. The bleeding pretty much carried on for the rest of the week on and off (lots of    I can tell you). The longest week of my life!!! So imagine our surprise when we got the scan, expecting to be told it was all over, to see two heartbeats!!!   We're so excited and can't wait until the 1st June to see them again.

I hope to try and be around a bit more.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, double congratulations!  Sounds very similar to our beginnings with the bleeding (even at the weekend) and thinking it's all over, but completely the opposite!  I hope you will feel strong enough to pop by more often


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sho Po thats amazing congratulations- we too had lots of red bleeding at 11w4d and I was dreading the EPU scan and have been paraniod ever since.  Everything turned out well for us too.  I am sooo glad all is well with you and your twins - you must be sooooooo excited.  Did they find where the bleeding was coming from?  They believe mine was my cervix.  

Witters soooooo glad to hear that Keilidh is making a good recovery and that Myles went off with no issues.  Your monring with them does sound really sweet.  Glad to hear all is well with the lo too, is she/he engaging already do you think?

Twinkle - hope all is well hun.    

Off to a meeting now - boring!!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, no, not engaging, just hopefully getting in the right direction although MW is unsure if she is feeling a head or a bottom, so we may get a sneaky scan in a couple of weeks   S/he feels like s/he's doing lots of rolling about, so could be anyway right now.  Mornings are funny as when I first sit up, my belly is very lopsided    Plenty of room in there still believe it or not to wrigggle about it seems!  I remember with Myles that he was engaged for quite a while and as I was in hospital bedrest and they found it difficult to keep the trace on Keilidh especially, I got scanned most days to check position.  With him, you could not see his head as he was so far down!  No wonder I was worried about going to the toilet, especially being 5-6cm dialated for those 8 days!  Ahhh, this time 4 years ago....


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Just back from work so just bookmarking, will be back later for a proper catch up
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

SHo Po- congrats on the twins news-sorry about the bleeding hope that it stops... enjoy your pregnancy.
Twinkle- Hope scan went well today.
Witters- Glad the appointments went well and that Keilidh is feeling better and Myles went to nursery on his own...

Hope all you pregnant ladies aren't suffering too much in this heat.

Catch up later- tea time for the boys.

L


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, 

I don't think I have been so scared ever..........Scan went well and we have a 1 lovely strong heart beat.    

We are measuring 7+6 so spot on dates wise too. To say we are over the moon is an understatement, I truely feel blessed! Now just the next 4 weeks to get through!

Thank you to everyone for your support, im soooo glad I found this thread    

Sho Po - congratulations on your news too xxx

Witthers - Im glad Keilidh is feeling better, this weather must have made it harder too. xx

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey Twinkle - congratulations on the hb!! Its totally amazing isnt it!  . Now rest up and chill out for the rest of the day.

QA - I kept meaning to say THE MANTRA!!!! *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*
Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent news Twinkle


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay!  Congrats Twinkle!  It is such a relief to see it with your own eyes isn't it?  Plus far nicer than counting and measuring follies   How much things have moved on for you!!

Weather is very hot and sticky isn't it?  I'm never one for the heat anyway.  The perfect weather for me is warm enough to be without a coat, but still a white fluffy cloudy sky.  The sky has been pure blue!  Positive thing is that PeJe has a beautiful, glossy summer coat already.  Last year, I remember him moulting for ages.  This year, it's literally dropped over the past few days!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn't take me long to come back for a proper catch up!   

QA - congrats on being PUPO!!!!! hope you're taking it easy and are feeling ok

Twinkle - brilliant news, you must be so happy that today went so smoothly   

Sho Po - sounds like you've had a really stressful time but glad it's all looking so good now, two heartbeats!!! hope you manage to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy - I'm sure you will   

Witters - glad to hear your appointment went well. I'm totally with you on the weather front, don't like to complain but I like a lovely warm but sort of fresh day(if that makes any sense!!) I've been a little too hot the last few days... and I have to admit to being jealous of your dog with a summer coat already - I have a moulting black lab to contend with at the moment - hair everywhere and really in the strangest places - how does it get there!!!   All I can say is thank goodness my other two don't shed!

Hello to everyone else   

I'm on day 3 of menopur, there I was yesterday saying "I seem to have got used to this now" and today, when I had less time, I managed to make a right mess of it!! oh well... as long as it's doing the trick it's fine by me!
take care all
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Sho Po Conrats on your twins      so pleased for you   

Twinkle Glad your scan showed a strong lovely heart beat    now you can rest assured   

Witters glad to hear Kelidh is on the mend and Myles is not phased being by himself   

Hodge how's the sickness?

Suedulux any news from Spain?

Ells hope you managed to stay awake in your meeting   

  to LAM, Doodlepip, CJH and everyone else   

AFM, well today was my first day back to work in 2 wks. Unfortuantly have been up since 4am as I had to pee and then became very hungry (not surprising since I'm still not eating dinner) so got up and had cereal (whick in the end I couldn't finish   ) then went back to bed to watch the news and insert the rechid pessarie! Needless to say by 9am at work I was hungry again and feeling very sick (think it was due to hunger   ) but had nothing I could eat - had to suffer until we went out for lunch - BLT bap    mmmmmm. My bloating is still the same but thankfully not as uncomfortable (yet) however I did have some sharp stabbing pains this morning too. Some felt like trapped wind    but some were really sore on the right (my worse PCOS side). I think I am becoming a hypercondriac    Should I be getting pains?

Anyway am going to chill this evening as I'm tired now and order DH around    who will probably tell me to    as he didn't go to bed last night at all!!! Spent the whole night on the PC doing a project for Uni. Talk about leaving it to the last minute.....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, I hope that tonight / tomorrow becomes more routine for you.  You must be exhausted after last night!  Pains and twinges can be very normal.  Keep an eye on it all though and if it feels wrong or hurts too much, please get it checked out   Sure it's just hormones and hunger 

Doodle, sorry, PeJe is a horse   My two dogs are shedding everywhere.  They are Siberian Huskies so have a double layer to shed   It's impossible to brush them, much more effective to pull out the tuffs!  Strangely they love to sunbathe too, so love this weather!

Keilidh has begun to burn up again, so off to try to get her to cool down...


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Witters - there was me just presuming!!!     hmmmm huskies though do sound worse than a lab. Mine sunbathes too and then comes in the house panting! nutter. I tried brushing her and she hates it,  runs away so it becomes a bit of a battle! oh well it does pass... eventually!
hope Keilidh is ok and you managed to cool her down


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters hope you can get on top of Keilidhs temp bless her xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

bookmarking xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
gosh its quiet on here today hope you all ok, i have been poorley today got really bad throat and dizzy so am now tucked up in bed with laptop and tv. hopefully good night sleep will do the job, good thing i got tom as day off.
hope you all doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you feel better Kirst  

We've had a busy day.  M&K turned four today,    so they've had lots of attention at school plus lots at home too with presents and cards galore.  We were very controlled however due to the lack of space, so feel proud of ourselves, especially seeing that they were both very happy with everything.  They were excellent and waited until daddy came home and then opened and played with each thing, so it took quite a long time!

Right, I'm off for a snuggle in front of the TV!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Belated birthday wishes Myles and Keilidh...
Witters- one of your tikkers says M&K are 5.

Kirst- hope you are feeling better after a good nights sleep.

L


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Blimey it has been quiet on here!!

QA- hope you are okay, and like Ells said,  THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT

Twinkle- hey hun, have you come of cloud nine yet?  its so amazing !!!  x

Witters- mwah, loving the new ticker, they look so cute!

Ells- hey hun, bet that bump is growing by the day now, how are you feeling?

LAM- How are yound the boys?

Kirst- make sure you rest up, plenty of fluids"!  x

Doodlepip- hey hun,  how is the treatment going, anycrazy side effects?

Hi to everyone else, god its raining!!!

AFM- well, I am getting so anxious about the scan on Tuesday, my symptoms come and go, its weird that I had 1 day of vomiting, and none since.  I get waves of nausea but not that much.  On a normal cycle my AF would be due start of the month, and I sort of feel periody, is that normal? 
Somedays I wake up and dont feel pregnant!!!  I am 7 weeks today, please god let there be a heartbeat on Tuesday..   

Have a fab day!

x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Hodge - it is so normal for symptoms to come and go, and really normal to feel that AF is on her way. That feeling lasted for much of the first 5 months with the twins and is due to everything stretching and growing. It is such a difficult time waiting for the first scan - four more sleeps for you until scan, not long now!

Witters - wow M&K are 4! They look so sweet on the ticker, and good to hear that you and bump are doing well. I can't believe you have less than 2 months to go!

Sho po - congrats on the double heart beats !! Twins are amazing - enjoy them!

Twinkle - congrats !! It must have been a wonderful moment. 

Kirst - hope you are feeling better today.

Sorry can't finish personals - M&N have woken up, better get ready for their feed - i'm glad of the break in the hot weather as they were getting very thirsty and my hooters need a break!


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hi, I just joined today. 

I have a question - how have you fournd Wessex for treatment? In particular for those with low AMH  - just found out today mine is 0.55 and I just can't stop crying. 
I understand that the Lister clinic is good, but think that maybe the stress of travelling up to London all teh time is not a great idea.

Weesa x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Weesa welcome to the wessex thread x 

sorry to hear about your results. I don't know anything about AMH, ours was a male factor problem.

I just wanted to say I cant fault the Wessex they have been fantastic. Some of them can come across a little abrupt but its only a couple. I have found them all to be just lovely

Hopefully someone will know a little more about the problems you have

xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

wessa welcome to the thread everyone on here is great and really helps through tx to have ladies who know what you are going through. we have found the wessex to be fantastic, we have not had any issues with any staff and they have always gone out of their way to help us through our 2 and half years of tx. im not sure about low amh though but im sure someone will be able to help you x

hope everyone doing ok
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Weesa!  I had my treatment back in 2005, and they did not test for AMH, so unsure as to what or how it works.  I had some personal issues with one of the doctors who has long since left, but the other staff certainly put both me and DH back at ease.  They do seem to know what they are doing and learn through experience.  Having followed many through their treatment at the Wessex, they are actively trying to avoid any issues and enhance treatment for the best outcome.  Best of luck and I look forward to following your journey into hopefully pregnancy and motherhood


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Weesa - welcome! Don't give up !! My AMH was borderline low which enabled the Wessex to plan the right treatment. I was told to use AMH levels as a guide to what to expect from IVF - low levels may mean less eggs and that I might need more drugs to kick my ovaries into doing their thing. I dealt with a satellite clinic so only came into Wessex for EC & ET but everyone I came into contact with was lovely. Good luck and keep us posted.

Witters - loving the 4d scan photo!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been very quiet on here lately!!! Hope you're all ok? This   is dragging......and you're all so silent    nah I hope everyone has good plans for this bank holiday weekend? I'm off to the in-laws but will leave early tomoz morning as I can't face another horrific M25 journey    Lets hope the   plays ball this weekend   

Love to you all


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, sorry we've all been quiet for you QA   Hopefully the long weekend will help speed things along a bit   

We lost or internet connection but they have just been out to correct it.  Yesterday I sneaked on via a mobile device thingy, but could do much as DH needed to use it too.  How much do we take for granted?!

We plan to transfer the fish into the new tank this weekend.  Hopefully the seal will hold.  First attempt, it leaked, this time ok so far, but the real test is getting a good 60 or so gallons of water in it along with the livestock & rocks etc with the weight and pressure.  Wish us luck!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA_ sorry we have all been quiet and your 2ww is dragging... hope you have a good time at the inlaws.... Sunday and Monday are supposed to be cool but Sunny so fingers crossed.

Witters good luck with moving the fish.

AFM- We are doing a carboot on Sunday, Mum is having the boys. Also plan to sort out to finally get around to moving them into their own room... either this weekend or next.

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend- whtever you are doing.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

QA    sorry hunni, I have been thinking about you and I hope you have been resting.  Remember the mantra:
THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT

Witters fingers crossed that fish tank holds!!!      I love the scan pic its great - I think i may have convinced DH to have one done too!!!!  

Wessa, welcome to the thread hun.  AMH is a fairly new tool that the clinics are starting to use.  The Wessex have only this year started to get ladies tested.  London clinics, like the Lister, Argc etc have been using it for a little longer.  It is supposed to be more accurate then the FSH test to show your ovarian reserve.  However, when they tell you it cant change up - it does.  There are quite a few ladies who have seen their AMH increase.  I had mine done in February, the day before I had a very painful saline hysteroscopy and my levels were a lot lower then expected (I have previously had a very good response at EC) this time round we had over 30 follicles and got 19 eggs and was a serious OHSS risk.  I would suggest that you have a chat with one of the doctors at the clinic, Sue might be the better choice as she has done quite a few research papers.  Trust me when I say its not the end of the world and it really is only giving them indication on your ovarian reserve.   
On the travelling front, I know from some other ladies that have been to the Lister there is quite a bit of travelling backwards and forwards involved - they do monitor you very closely there though and have got a good track record of results.  We found it tiring and hard work when we were going to Woking Nuffield for our first lot of tx's - the traffic and appointment times etc were stressful and thats not what you need when going through this. 

Birdey I really hope you are feeling better today hun.  Its not feeling ill when its warm    .

Hodge hun how are you doing?  I have had AF feelings all along, the worrying really doesnt stop!  I am now getting alot of round ligament pain, from where everything is stretching - that really can take your breath away especially if you get up too quickly!!

CJH how are you and your beautiful twins?

LAM, hope you are all okay and that the boys are now back to normal after their colds, poxs etc!!   

Twinkle how are you doing hun?  Have you got another scan booked in or have you now been discharged to the scary world of the NHS?

Sho Po how are you doing hunni?  Have you had any symptoms?

Sue how are you getting on, have you got any dates yet?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM, well I have been told to work from home for the next 2 weeks!!!  My Assistant resigned on Wednesday and as you can imagine I am not best pleased with her and her timing.    My boss has been working on her to stay but if I am being honest I would really prefer it if she went, I am not sure I will be able to trust her again IYSWIM.    I have found it quite stressful as my boss didnt want me dealing with it and has asked me not to speak to her about it until she has made her decision about staying or going    .  I am one of these people that would prefer to get it off my chest rather then sit on it and bottle it up and not being able too has been tough!  So my boss felt that it would be better if I worked from home to avoid the stress but also apparently I look tired!!  Its lovely that they are looking after me but I really would prefer to be in the office.  Hey ho, at least I can hope for good weather and get a tan out of it!!!

Hope you all have good plans for the weekend, fingers crossed that the weather stays nice!
Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Ladies, really looking forward to a lovely long weekend.

Ells - I imagine you could really do without work related stress right now and its a bit poo about your assistant but its nice that your boss is so understanding. Fingers crossed you get some nice weather to enjoy while you're at home.

QA - Yep the   is sooooo hard and seems to be the longest two weeks of your life (apart from then waiting for a scan). Enjoy the weekend with your in-laws. Just think that when you're back at work on Tuesday thats three fewer days to worry about.

Weesa - Welcome to the thread. I can't comment on your individual circumstances but I can say that I'm very glad we chose the Wessex. Everyone we've dealt with has been tactful and understanding. I really couldn't have expected better.

LAM - I hope the weather is on your side for the boot sale.

Witters - Good luck with the fish tank

Hodge - How you feeling hun, I hope there's been no more sickness

Love to everyone else

AFM - I've still got brown spotting and occasional bleeding but now I know its nothing to worry about it doesn't keep me awake at night. I've found new things to do that, like worrying about how we're going to handle twins   . I'm feeling very nauseous most of the time and come about 2pm in the afternoon I'm so sleepy I'm no use to man nor beast. Thankfully I don't think my boss has noticed.

I'm still having trouble believing that this is actually happening. I'm sure it will sink in one day   .


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells,  I hope that your colleague makes up her mind quickly so you can get on with things.  I think it's great of your boss to be so understanding and sympathetic towards you.  S/he must appreciate you as a very valid member of the team 

Sho Po, you will get used to the idea (most likely once they are 4 years old or so  ) but will likely take some time to adjust.  This time around especially for me, it feels like I'm going to simply be pregnant forever.  DH asked me last night how I feel about delivery, which was to be honest the first time I've even given it any thought!  I'm just going to take it oin my stride and not get worked up about it.  I know it won't be as easy as M&K, but also know that it must end sometime!

As for twins, you will be fine, it's suprising what you adapt to and as this is your first pregnancy like mine was, you know no different.  All you need is a good routine.  Remember I  (and other multiple mum's on this thread) will beable to give you plenty of advice or reassurance.

LAM, enjoy the boys room move!  How exciting!  You'll have to post some pics   Our new rooms are getting plastered now which is a great sign of light at the end of the tunnel.  Can't wait to get straight and have our house back to ourselves again 

Must go, need to check the RO water ready for the fish tank tomorrow...


----------



## Ginni (Apr 5, 2010)

Have recently joined FF and am trying to get into it and find my way around.  

I'm having treatment at the Hampshire Clinic and EC and ET at the Wessex.

Was wondering if I could ask you all for some advice? Started my AF on Sunday night.  Had my first scan and started 150ml Gonal-F on Wednesday.  I'm not having another scan till Wednesday.  Is this a usual amount of time to leave it between scans.  i don't know why but I was expecting to be in every 2 or 3 days.


Also when I had my scan they said I had 10 follicles on each side.  Is this a good result?  I have no idea how many you would expect to have.

Any help and advice would be really appreciated

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Sho Po, you will be fine hun - as Witters said this is your first pg and you dont know what its like to have just one baby so two will be normal!!  I hope the spotting stops and you will be able to relax alot more hun.

Witters, sounds like you are almost there with the house, I bet you cant wait. It must be very exciting to see the new size of your castle!! We are waiting for Batman to call about doing this bloomin survery.

Welcome to the thread Ginni, all sounds perfectly normal, they normal give you a week before you first scan - they have to wait for the stimming drugs to kick in. Sounds like you have a good number of follicles. There is no rule of thumb in terms of numbers, you dont want too few and you dont want too many. I imagine that they will reduce your gonal f next week as you will considered an OHSS risk - I had 30 follies and it does start to get a bit cramped for space in there nearer EC. Makesure you are drinking at least 2 litres of water everyday and eating plenty of protein - this helps with both egg production and also avoiding/limiting the effects of OHSS. Good luck hun.

QA hope you have better weather at your inlaws - keep the mantra going hunni *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Lam I hope the room move goes well and the boys love their new space. It must be great to get to that stage. Hope the carboot goes well - my DH did one 2 weeks ago and came back with £100!

Hodge how are you doing sweetie? I hope you are feeling okay and the nausea/sickness is okay.

Twinkle, how are you feeling? Hows the tiredness?

Onesock, havent heard from you for a while hunni hope you are okay  . Your DH must be home now? I am sure you are making the most of it too  .

Bev, how are you hun? Hows the extension coming along?

Kirst, hope you are much better today hun?

Hi to everyone else  hope you are all well.

AFM, my boss is lovely, its nice to feel looked after and be worried about but I do feel a bit restricted and little bit as if I am being penalised for my assistants behaviour. Still he's a stubborn man but very caring! I could be in a worse situation. At least I can take it easy at home. Going to go swimming with my sister next week and plan to go for a gentle walk on Monday with my friend. Next Friday DH is off for just over a week on a business trip  I hope it goes quickly. We then have our 16 week scan and cons appointment on the Monday - 14th!

Off to do a bit of shopping in a mo. - fun  .

Ells


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, !!

What has happened to the sun, its blooming miserbale weather!! 

QA- hope the journey to the in-laws was better than the last one?? have a nice relaxing time there....How are you feeling PUPO lady? Like Ells said, remember the mantra!!!   

Ells- hey hun, 16 week scan, blimey it only feels like yesterday that you announced your BFP, time certainly does fly doesnt it!
Your boss sounds so nice, do you prefer working from home? I would love to!!

Witters- loving the new scan picture on your Ticker!! hope the fish tank all goes smoothly for you!, sounds like last time was fun...not!!!

Sho-po - Bet you are looking forward to the scan on Tuesday, I am sure that you are gonna do brilliantly with twins, like witters said, you wont know any different, hey, you will have your ready made family......mwahhhhhh

Twinkle- hope you are okay and enjoying the pregnancy, must be a huge relief seeing that heartbat..x

LAM- have fun with the Boot sale, I love a good rummage at boot sales, havent been to one in ages! I must admit I do love charity shops too, especially for books!

Ginni- hey hun, welcome to the thread  I agree with Ells, there is no set rule on the number of follies, the Wessex are fab and they will look after you, they are brilliant there! Good luck, and keep us all posted, we are all here for you..xx

Weesa- hey hun, I have to say that I found all the staff at the clinic wonderful, always there on the phone of you need them, and they have always been very tactful and supportive..xx

CJH- mwahhhh your twins look so cute on that photo!! How are things going??

AFM- only 3 days now until scan, I have to say that I just want it done!!! Its funny all the irrational thoughts that go through my head, I flip from positive to negative, I am a nightmare!!
I have no new symptoms, just periody like I have been all the way through - even more so last day or so, as I would have been due a period in the next couple of days if I wasnt preggers ( if that makes sense )  
*I am also mad at DH, I am supposed to be at work, and DH went to work before me, and took my set of keys that have my car keys on them!!!!!! what a plonker!!!! I had a full diary today so have had to call work and rearrange it all. I bet they think its an excuse!!! I couldnt even get a train as my laptop is in my car!! rahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*
He is gonna get my cold shoulder when he comes in ladies!!!!   

Anyway, have a fab day everyone!!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Afternoon Ladies   

Witters - Good luck with the fish tank, bet it will look amazing when its all in.
Ginni - Hello, glad you found your way here!
Hodge - Good luck with your scan.
Ells - You must be looking forward to your 16w scan.
Sho Po - It must be exciting expecting twins (we are secretly hoping we get 2!)
BAE - Hope your well.
QA - I love the mantra, keep positive - This has worked you are pregnant.
LAM - Bet the boys will love their new rooms
CJH - Your twins are soo cute.
Weesa - Hello, I'm new too, this seems like a great thread.
Twinkle - Has it sunk in yet?
Sue - You must be starting soon.
Birdey - Hope your feeling better.
Doodle Pip - Hope stimms are going OK

Hello to anyone else I have missed hope your all enjoying the sun when its out!

AFM I had my set up appointment on Wednesday with Pat who was lovely, they had the results of my AMH and it was 40.8! which they were surprised at because of my Endo so they have changed me to the Antagonist (short?) protocol as they feel that they can monitor me more carefully on the drugs for this one as they are worried about OHSS, so now i have to wait for AF, hope its 28 days not 35 this month   

Smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, I hope AF plays ball so you can get on with your treatment quickly   The Antaganist cycles sure do go quick, you will be PUPO before you know it!

Hodge, Naughty DH!  Keys are funny old things aren't they.  I have all mine on one ring and feel like the jailer.  It does work in preventing DH sneaking them though   Sorry that you had to rearrange things, I'm sure you will feel lost today as to what to do, especially with no car to use.  I don't envy DH when he gets home!  Irrational thoughts are again all normal.  You have waited so long that it's almost disbelief and worry.  I'm sure your mind will be put at rest come scan day  

Ells, you still waiting on a date for the bat man?  I feel so frustrated for you   If only bats nested in trees or old, derelict buildings   Sounds like you are busy as ever.  Your pregnancy seems to be whizzing by!  Sure it doesn't seem that way to you though  

Ginny, yes, all sounds normal to me   You will find after that first scan, you will be seen much more regularly.  As Ells says, you need to give the stims time to get things started otherwise there will be nothing to look for.  

Well, we are part way through the tank move and so far so good.  Just waiting on the temp to rise so we can add the salt.  Once that has dissolved and is at the correct level, over comes the original water, then the rocks and sand and finally the fish.  It is a good days work or may even kick over until tomorrow.

We have been left on our own!  Nanny and Grandad popped in and Myles suddenly said 'it would be fun to have a sleepover!'  With that, off they both trotted and came back with their essential overnight gear - teddies, slippers, cars, bags, books and plenty of other stuff which they managed to carry!  As it happens, it's pretty useful what with the tank move, so we let them go   We need them back tomorrow though as they have a rehersal for their ballet show next week which will be in the actual theatre to get them used to the place and lighting etc.  They are looking forward to it despite it being quite a big thing.  They will even be using their first ever make up - even poor Myles!  DH is worrying he will turn into a girl what with all this girly stuff he does


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quickie - what fresh fruit am I still suposed to avoid? Do I still have to stay away from pineapple? MIL is making fruit salad.....
Weather here is miserable. Hodge I would have made DH come home with keys lol!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA hun , pineapple is best avoided - just teh juice at the mo but I understand that the issue is more with the core of the pineapple then the actual fruity bit - you'll fine hun - apparently if you want it to help with labour you have to eat at least 20 pineapples!!!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks elles xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness, 20 pineapples!  your mouth would feel sliced up!! 

Weather is awful.  We have a few drips still going on as the waterproofing underlayer is on, but we still have no tiles on the roof   Hopefully they will get them on this week!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning all

please sun show yourself!! We're suposed to be having a family BBQ today, more likely to be blown away lol. Well it's one week down, one week to go until OTD woohoo. Have promised myself to not test early..... Lol. DH would kill me if I did. Actually I have no symptoms at all - is this good or bad? Am so scared this hasn't worked. Please god let it work?!!!!

Hope you're all having a good relaxing weekend xxxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well back from carboot sale and we made £80...
We ended up having to take the boys... but they were super stars and crowd pullers 

We have another clear out later in the summer and see what we can sell then 

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats a good sum LAM - Added bonus that you were able to get extra buyers at your stall because of the boys   .

QA - Hope its brightening up for you this afternoon, its bright here, bit of sun but nice a warm.  All perfectly normal not to feel anything hun, remember your embies are only just starting to snuggle in for the long haul.  

Witters hows the fishtank?

Hi to everyone else.

Going to try and make you laugh    - you know I got this doppler well we used it and heard what we thought were heartbeat - each one was very different but low and behold this morning when I did it - there were two galloping horses in my tummy   .  I had been listening to my own heart beat through the placenta's.   Doh!  At least now I know what I am listening for.  They both moved about alot,  I had the heart beats very clear for a few moments and then faint - so they must have been doing their morning work outs!

Enjoy you bank holiday weekend   .

Ells


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all having a nive Sunday, weather has been okay, not too bad eh!  we took a walk into Whiteley Village as there is a Garden fair there, was nice, but to be honest, B&Q is cheaper lol..x

QA- hey hun, nearly half way there, sure has gone quick! Everyone is different with symptoms huni, try not to symptom spot, I know its easier said than done though!!  Good girl for not testing earky too - the only reason why I tested was beacuse I was so convinced that it hadnt worked!!

Ells- hey hun, your last post made me giggle about the doppler    tee hee!!

Witters- I have decided to take his car key off my set, so at least if he takes mine, he will notice!!   
Did you enjoy the time alone?? bet the house seemed empty eh!!  also hope the tank is going okay?

LAM- great news on the car boot, and the weather was nice too!  where did you do the car boot?

Twinkle- hey hun, how are you?

Smartie - Hi hun, you will find the antagonistic cycle much shorter which will be great for you!!

AFM - whoop whoop, not long now until the scan!!

Have a great weekend everyone!!


x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- made me smile- we did that too in the early days... enjoy listening in 

HOdge- we did the carboot at Wyke Down.... Andover- big one every Sunday and bank holiday Monday from Easter onwards.... usually really busy and lots there... FAntastic last year when we were after baby stuff.

Witters- Hope ballet rehearsal went well and the fish tank is holding out ok.

 to everyine ekse

L


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello all

just wanted to pop by and see how everyone is doing. Hope you've all had a good bank holiday.

QA - hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad -it really can drag....but you're half way there now! not too long until you see your BFP! 
Did you manage to have your BBQ?

LAM - car boot sounds good. I keep thinking we should try and do one but never manage to get my backside in gear! We have so much stuff in a house that is far too small!

Smartie - hope AF plays ball for you! I was swapped from antagonist to long protocol on my first attempt and am now on long again. Kind of wish I was antagonist though as it does seem to go quickly!!! but I guess we just have to go with what is good for us!   

Hello to everyone else   

Was at the clinic today for my first scan to see my follies, they were growing but they are quite a bit away from being ready for EC. Want to stamp my feet up and down as feeling totally impatient. I'm sure I saw more at this point last time.... Anyway next scan is on Wednesday so hopefully I'll see more progress then....

take care all
x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, I will have a proper catch up later...

I just wanted to send Hodge lots of love luck and hugs for todays scan         Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you all had a good weekend, shame the weather was so miserable   

Hodge how did you get on in your scan today?!!!!

Doodlepip   hey there yes we did have the BBQ although we ate inside    due to it being    I know how frustrating it is with your follies not drowing quick enough - hopefully you wont have to wait 23 days like me!!! Try keep your tummy warm, drink plenty of water and milk and try to be patient huni   How long have you been stimming for?

Witters How did the fish tank filling go? Are the fish all in now?

How is everyone else?   

I have had every emotion going this weekend    god I hate this   please please          work.....


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, thinking of you!  Hope everything went/goes well!!!

QA, now the real hard part begins   Stay strong and step away from those test sticks.  I am      that all your patience during your difficult treatment will pay of and all will be very well worth it!

LAM, well done on the car boot!  We keep thretening to do one, but ended up throwing it all in a skip   Just lack of time and organisation really.  We had previously sold some baby bits on though as I couldn't just chuck them.  Now we need to go out and but some things as we really didn't expect to be pregnant again!

Doodle, try to stay positive   Remember this is just your first progress scan, there is still plenty of time for growth  

Well, tank is all moved over.  I felt dreadful as DH wouldn't let me do anything really due to lifting, bending and water full of bacteria.  I felt completely useless watching him struggle.  He did a great job though and managed to get it done with everything still alive and swimming   There were a few hairy moments however, such as reaching 10pm and the connector to the filter snapping off.  The water was over but not the fish and you could not see anything due to it being disturbed.  If ever we needed a filter, it was now!  Thankfully, luck was on our side and we needed a spare part a few years back, but there wasn't a spare connector in the canestor as hoped.  We suddenly thought of another place it could be and there it was!  All was comlete around midnight on Saturday.  Although there is more water in the new tank, it is only 1/2 full due to the strength of the floor and also having to do it all over again in hopefully a few weeks time.  Not looking forward to that again!

Ballet rehersal went well.  Didn't think it would as Keilidh refused to wear any make up.  Last time she had face paints, she stayed with nanny and let's just say it appears she was a bit rough taking it off.  To say I'm angry and upset about it is an understatement.  Myles was fine (grandad took his off) but Keilidh was genuinley scared of it.  So away we went, with my son full of make up and my little girl who should be excited about it without any on and not about to change her mind anytime soon   I hope I can convince her by next week for the actual performance...

Why do grandparents insist in doing these silly things?  Since staying at their house overnight, they thought it would be fun for them to try mouthwash - adult mouthwash.  When I approached them, they played it down, saying it was only a drop - which suddenly vanished into being pretend in the next breath.  Why is it then that when asking the children, they both said it was blue?  My main worry is they know where it is and can easily reach it and not have the sense to dilute it.  We need to seriously sit down and talk to them about this, it worries me so much!  I know intensions are all good, but sometimes they don't have the sense!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- I still have quite a few baby bits if you are interested... free to a good home.... or anyone else... Let me know what you need and I will have a sort out again and see if I have what you want 
Going to do another carboot at the end of the season.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, thanks LAM   We have most of what we need now, just need a swing, but IL's are getting that for us.  If we think of anything I will be sure to ask though


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone!!

What a day I have had!

Had the scan, corrrr didnt realise how emotional it would be!!  as you know at the early scan, there was a defo 1 sack and a tiny 2nd sack with nothing in it....well.....today we saw baby 1 which is 10mm and a strong heartbeat ( thats what made me blub )....then the 2nd sack has grown, has a yolk and a tiny 4mm fetus, it was so small that she couldnt work out if it had a heartbeat, so gotta go back in 2 weeks, to see whats going on with the mystery sack!!

The nurse said that I may pass a clot or bleed, which would be that one coming away, or, it could just get absorbed naturally, or it could have a growth spurt, so not sure what is going on there.....anyone had any experiences of this, or know anyone who has

Right, gonna make a lovely hot bowl of chillie and sort my face out, I look a mess lol...

will catch up tonite for personals..xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations Hodge!  It sounds like you have atleast one good, strong baby there!!  Belly rubs to you!!

What you are describing could go either way as explained.  I have read many a story of a sudden growth spurt and delivering twins.  I have also heard of many situations where that second sac just does not develop and goes on to deliver healthy singletons.  This is called vanishing twin syndrome.  The vanishing twin can either get absorbed naturally or having a little bleed to explain it.  Many natural pregnancies start off as twins, but parents never know as they don't have a scan until much later at which point all has settled down.  Interestingly, I was watching a multiples documentery a couple of years back and they say that most twin pairs have a left hander and a right hander.  This is correct with my pair.  It is suggested that if you are left handed, it is likely you were once part of a twin set.  All to do with positioning in the womb apparently.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Loving the ticker by the way


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- so please you had a good scan... I remember that feeling well of seeing the little heartbeat.... hope that the other little one puts on a growth spurt for your next scan... I bet you are over the moon at the moment  Hope you enjoyed your Chilli.

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ladies

Why is it when you look at the baby due calculator on the main page on this site it says my OTD is the 5th yet the clinic says the 7th and looking at other threads other ladies OTD is 2 wks after EC and not ET?? 

Yeah ok I'm looking for excuses to test early


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

congrats on the strong heartbeat! It's such a lovely moment. Fingers crossed that the little one catches up before next scan.


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

QA - the ff calculator works 14 days from EC, wessex go for 16 days from EC.  So when you get your BFP you will know that it's accurate! The dates always coincided exactly with my scan results so i say hand on those extra 2 days before testing!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks CJH    I will hold out......


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, test day is such a hard one unless you really know your cycles.  It is all to do with the lutial phase which is basically the period which your body produces progesterone which is the hormone enabeling an embryo to implant and begin producing HCG.  Some ladies can test as soon as 10 days past ovulation (collection) some may take as long as 18 days to get a reliable result.  As IVF is a medicated cycle, it is best to err on the side of caution and say 14 days past transfer to keep thing simple and get a reliable result.  Also, another factor is when the embryo is to implant, it takes atleast 3 days after implantation for it to register on the most sensitive of tests.  Again, for the most reliable result, it is better to wait a few extra days.  The longer you wait, the more reliable the result is.  

Of course you can test early, you can test mid cycle before you even ovulate if you like, but what will it prove?  If you test close to test date and it is negative, you will be gutted and upset and that is not the best environment for that embryo which could be beginning it's long journey.  If you test a few days early and it looks like a possible line, you will be wondering and fixated on testing again and again and again.  You will be second guessing and convincing yourself.  During IVF, it is very stressful and this is not what you want.  You need a clear yes/no answer to enable you to deal with what is happening.  Both are life changing results and you need to be certain.

There, I'm the   today!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

Hodge - congrats on your scan. So pleased for you    Brilliant news.

QA - try to hold on and not test early - I know it's easier said than done but agree with CJH, when you get your BFP it will be accurate! 14 days from ET does make more sense. And you can drive yourself crazy whatever the result.
Thanks for your words of wisdom on the scan, only been stimming for 10 days but AF was late, so what with the buserelin, I feel like I've been injecting for a while now. Think I was annoyed yesterday because I'm impatient!    and I found the doctor a little frustrating but anyway, feeling more positive today and looking forward to more growth at tomorrows scan - fingers crossed...

Witters - yes, you are right I have plenty of time for growth and the sensible side of me knows this, it's just the impatient, temper tantrum madam     took over yesterday!!! Sounds like your DH did a brilliant job with the tank, shame it has to be done again though. And I don't envy your chat with the grandparents, it's always difficult to have chats especially when best intentions are involved.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well - miserable weather today though
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters has spoken   

Thanks Witters and Doodlepip I will resist


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QAGirl said:


> Witters has spoken


  Yes I have! I am the most laid back person you could ever know until a few weeks back which has DH all but scared of me! So on his advice, I wouldn't upset me if I were you   

Doodle, thanks  I went shopping today and thought I may see what the child version is like and get one for him to use as he seems set on it. When looking, they all say 6 years+, so I will use that as a conversation starter. Hopefully he will get the message and understand that we are not being over protective parents for no reason  Not that anyone has reason to judge the final decision from any parent...


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm but unfortunately people do judge don't they!!! and normally about things that have nothing to do with them - best not to get me started on that one today!
But seriously you are parents and it's alway going to be your choice - at least you've got your conversation started planned   
x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok - totally off topic but has anyone ever sold any large items on ebay??
I have a sofa in pretty good condition that I want to sell soonish- would you go local paper or ebay?
just canvasing opinion at the moment!
thanks
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip I have sold furniture on ebay before now - just advertised it as collection only. Have also sold a fridge freezer advertising it in tescos so either way it's up tp you really......
Ok that probably hasn't helped much    sorry xx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks QA, actually it does help. I've only sold small items before and don't really know why but suddenly felt nervous   
If I go ebay though will definitely go for collection only
xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

congrats hodgson thats fab news on the scan you must be really relieved.

hope you all ok kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, we have not sold big items (have plenty we keep meaning too, just like the car boot  ) but bought plenty.  As QA said, advertise as collection only.  I'm sure it will be a great success!  DH is the eBay King, I'm sure of it.  We have bought tiny things, such as screws or washers right up to a couple of cars!  If you advertise it well and include plenty of pictures, being honest if there are any imperfections so they know before they turn up, you will be suprised how well it goes.  Likewise, an advert in a window or board of a local shop is also a good way.  Are you planning on buying a new one?  Could you enquire about a part exchange?  Some big stores do that now and saves loads of aggro even if you don't get quite as much as you would have selling privately.  Many options and just depends on what suits you best  

Hey Kirst!  Hope you are keeping well


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Doodlepip, my sister and her DP sold his old sofa on ebay last year as collection only and they got £150 for it and the person came with a pick up truck thing. I would go with Ebay hun!

Witters, glad the tank is holding up! It must be incredibly frustrating when someone interferes with your childrends upbringing like that. They should have checked with you first  ! I hope the conversation goes well.

Hodeg hun fab fab news on your scan hun  . I do hope that the little one has a growth spurt, I have to say that I have read so many storys about this and the majority work out well. I am sooooo excited for you. hope the chilli was nice.

QA step away from the pee sticks  . Hun really not worth it, stick with official test day hun. You will get an accurate result too and it is less stressful. As for how they work out testing dates, alot of clinics that do 14 days post ec tell their ladies to test a few days later if their AF doesnt show up. As frustrating as it is, it is better to test a bit later as the hormones will have build up more and you get stronger lines and higher blood test levels. Just keep telling yourself *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Kirst hope you are feeling better hun 

Lam car boots are really good - my DH loves them!

CJh how are you doing? How your little ones, does your DS love being the big brother?

How is everyone else?

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the advice ladies. Think I might try ebay first and see how it goes. Ells - I think the £150 sold it for me    Not quite ready to sell yet as other sofa is on order. I definitely want somewhere to sit when I'm on my 2ww   

Witters, not sure if this is a great idea but we've ordered a corner sofa from IKEA.... so no part exchange! we have a very small living room and are going to have a bit of a reshuffle to try and maximise the space we have. It's my partner's house and when I moved in, I brought all my furniture from my flat as I now rent it out unfurnished. So we have too much and it's all a bit mis-matched and we are both hoarders!!    this is the very last room to sort though!
We do plan to move into OUR place eventually but are kind of waiting to see how tx goes ..... too many variables for us at the moment and being a teacher, I'm obsessed with good school catchment areas!! Bit ahead of the game there!!!   

Ebay it is then but the only trouble with me and ebay is that I manage to spend more than I ever make   
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck with your advert!  It is very hard getting things straight when you have too much stuff to start with.  It's always the excuse that you 'have one' already, so why spend more money for something new?  The corner unit sounds a good idea though, I'm sure you will love it when it arrives   

As for school catchment areas, it is very important.  M&K start school in September which will involve a 15-20 car journey each way every day just because we were lucky enough to get in the out of catchment school we likes.  Our catchment school is literally at the top of our road, so a 2 minute walk, but we just feel that the school isn't right for them.  When it is your time to book appointments to visit them, you will know what I mean   I think you are very wise to be pre-planning like this.  What ages / subjects do you teach?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Witters. I sometimes think I'm a bit mad to think about schools when we have the smallest chance of this working but I do like to try and stay positive   .... well most of the time.

Moving, as you know, is such a big deal. So don't really want to move and then feel we have to do it again because of one thing or another or something changes, and we can manage where we are for the time being.

I teach secondary and Art is my subject but I'm just doing a bit of supply at the moment, which takes away a lot of the stress.    I was in my last job for a good few years and it was time to move on, so with tx and everything I've had a couple of temp contracts which I've really enjoyed. 
Really pleased that you've managed to get into your school of choice, it is so important and I bet you'll feel much happier in September when it's time to wave them off! Just because a school is close it certainly doesn't mean it's the right one.

Been meaning to say, love your latest tickers! 
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

As you say, schools are important and if you have the oppertunity to move into the catchment area of a school of choice, it does make things easier.  Moving is such a difficult thing in itself and I agree, if you can do it minimal times, all the better!  

So, art eh?  Is the fish at the side of your posts some of your work?  Very talented   I bet supply work is very different to permenant, glad it seems less stressful to you 

Thanks about my new tickers


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Afternoon ladies   

Thanks Witters, but I wish I was talented, then I wouldn't have to teach!!       The fish is part of a larger painting I did that is out in the garden.  
Am trying to do more arty bits and pieces now though, I've set up a website(nothing fancy) and I have a couple of pencil portraits to do and have to put together a price for wedding invites at the moment - basically I try a bit of this and that - jack of all trades, master of none!!

QA - how is the 2ww going? hope you haven't been tempted to test early   

Was at the clinic today, follies have grown some more so back for a scan on Friday and I'm provisionally booked in for EC on Monday, so I have my fingers crossed. DP is starting to look a bit green as he's back in for a sperm asp on Monday as well- at least he can share in the discomfort!!   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well
x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters - Thanks for your words. Its nice to hear positive things from someone who's been there with twins. Of course you and Ells are right - we've never had to handle one new born on our own so what's one more   . You might regret offering your ear though when I don't leave you alone asking for advise   .


We had our second scan yesterday. Two strong heartbeat and two beautiful bean shaped babies (although one thinks its Australian as it was upside down). I can't believe the amount they've grown in a week and a half. They've gone from 4 mm to approx 16 mm and they actually look kind of like babies now. It still hasn't sunk in yet but we did leave the clinic with idiot grins all over our faces


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine   

Have been absent from FF for a while but thought I would update - have seen Sue for follow up and Patsy x2 and she really helped my husband and I to be honest about treatment and we have deceided to have one more go    I have not produced good quality/quantity eggs on last 2 cycles so am going to do everything I can and have max drugs.  Does anyone have any tips  I have started to take DHEA as I have heard good things - does anyone else have experience of these?  There seems to be mixed experiences on FF.

Caroline


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Have bright red blood on wiping........is it all over for me


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hang on in there QA   you are still a good time before test day.  Just because you have blood doesn't change a thing.  You still have a 50/50 chance.  If you remember/read back, you will see some BFP's have blood, some BFP's don't.  I know with M&K, I had full on AF so pop in a pad and keep your spirits up the best you can 

Caroline, good to hear you had good meetings and are up for another try   I never tried any alternative meds or treatment but many here swear by them.  If you have PCOS, metformin can help with egg quality and quantity (I swear this is what helped with out natural BFP ) but you need to be on it for 3 months before it takes effect...

Sho Po, sounds like you had a second great scan!  They really do grow quickly in those first few weeks   I still love reading up on 'my pregnancy week by week'  it is amazing stuff which goes on!  I keep wondering how I will cope with just one newborn, we built up such a good routine with M&K that I think I will feel lost.  I remember being in a carpark once and watched a mum get her baby out of the car, then she locked up and walked off - I was devistated for that she forgot the 'other one'!  You will likely get mad moments like that too! 

Doodle, sounds like you're right on track after all   Best of luck to DH, it must be hard for him too...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witters just can't help its the onset of af - was really grumpy at the weekend and have cramps now which are all normal signs of af to me    am struggling to remain    when my emotions are all over the place and I was so ignorant to af coming as I don't have regular af's and the last two were chemical induced to start tx.

Am    to god........


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA, it might not be over yet. One thing I've learnt on here is that there are so many different experiences during the 2ww and they always lead to different outcomes and lots of them positive.  Agree with Witters, try and stay positive. You are still 5 days from otd so it could be anything.
Thinking about you  
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard of bleeding due to the lining being too thick due to the drugs?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- Try and stay positive- it could be implantation bleeding.... as others have said lots of people bleed and still get a BFP- I had a small amount of bleeding a couple of days before testing  Hugs...

Hello to everyone... sorry no personals- need to get sorted have my sisters children tomorrow and poss friday... so i need to sort out a little


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

QA- just sent you a PM- I do agree with the other ladies, and also the Pesseries can cause irritation of the cervix too which can cause a Bleed.    Keep    until OTD huni......loads of ladies have a show of Blood, especially if its Twins. 

LAM- Have fun with all those children, will certainly keep you busy eh!!

Witters- hi there, how is the tank now, all sorted? Oh dear, that poor lady in the carpark, she must have been mortified when she realised what she had done!!  

Ells- hey hun, how is the working from home going?

Sho-po- did you get your Due date for the Twins?

Doodlepip- hey hun, whoop whoop for E/C on Monday, OMG what a milestone to get to, have you got a figure in ur head on how many Eggies they will get?

Caroline- hi there and welcome back, so pleased that you have decided to give TX another go, we will all be with you..xx

Twinkle- Good luck with the midwife tomorrow, cant wait to hear about it!!

Hi everyone else, sorry if I have missed anyone..xx

AFM - well, I am constantly in the loo knicker checking as I keep thinking that I will pass the smaller sack as clinic said that this may happen, lol, made me worse!  I have it in my head that at least we have 1 baby that is okay at the moment, so if the 2nd one devleops thats a brucey bonus eh!  I dont like the thought of possibly having a Bleed, I hope that it goes the other way and it just gets absorbed in my body..xxx
My new thing is peanut Butter OMG cant get enough of it, but JESUS IT MAKES ME FART!!!   

XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodgson101 said:


> Witters- hi there, how is the tank now, all sorted? Oh dear, that poor lady in the carpark, she must have been mortified when she realised what she had done!!


   Sorry, that came out wrong, _I_ thought she had forgotten the second baby when in actual fact, she was being a perfectly good mum with her singleton  The fish tank all appears to be fine. We suddenly though about weight issues in the new position and worked out it's weight when full - all but a tonne! Crazy! I think they will be reinforcing that section of floor for us!!

Cravings already eh? I have not craved a thing on either pregnancy. Very boring! Must be careful with the peanut thing though especially if either of you have a history of allergies or eczema etc. But, if you're craving it, I won't interfere!! 

LAM, wow! A household of children! I hope you have lots planned to keep them occupied. What ages are your Nieces/nephews? Good luck!

QA, I don't think you would bleed this early due to the thickness of your lining, hopefully it is just implantation. All I would imagine a thick lining would do was to give you a heavy AF if not successful? Really don't know, just guessing...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

My Niece is 7 (8next month), My nephews are 5 and 2... thge older 2 will be fine they will play happily... can be trusted ion the garden etc... its the younger one I am slightly worried about as he is quite behind developmentally, a large little boy who barley talks and has only seem me a handful of times.... but my Mum is ill, she normally has him... so will just see what happens- will probably drop into teacher mode and just deal with him as I would any other child.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

sorry didnt get a chance to log in yesterday evening, my nausea has been terrible and I seem to be getting really bad headaches so spent the late afternoon/evening in bed.  It doesnt seem to start until about 3ish.  In a strange way I am greatful to be at home.

QA hun I really    that its implantation bleeding but as Hodge said it could be your cervix has become irritated like mine did.  Try and stay positive hun.   

Caroline welcome back    - royal jelly and bee propollis are supposed to be good for egg quality and the sooner you can take them the better, they recommend 3 months before tx.  I am convinced that is what helped us get so many eggs and get to blasts.  Do you know when you will be starting?

Hodge, I hope the littler one has a growth spurt and you end up with a brucey bonus   .

LAM sounds like you are going to have your hands full but I am sure if you can cope with a class full of 4-5 year olds, today will be a breeze for you!

Witters, that did make me laugh about your 'missing' twin experience.  I am sure I will be having mad moments like that!  How are you feeling?  We had the first bat survey and they found one stinky little devil in the loft!  So its gonna cost us    but at least he has promised that he will write the report and do the stuff he has to to makesure we get our plans approved and have no problems!

Sho Po - great news on the scan, it really is incredible to see how much they grow and change. I couldnt believe the difference when we had our EPU scan at 11+5 - they were proper little babies.  Have you now be discharged to the scary world of the NHS?

Bev, how are you doing?  have you been enjoying this lovely weather?  Hows the conservatory coming along?  Nearly finished?

How is everyone else?

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, darn that bat!  Sorry that you have to pay out, but hopefully it will all get sorted soon so you can move on.  What are your plans?  Before or after bubba's are born?  Our building work started when I was 20 weeks...

I'm feeling good thanks.  Well, the third trimester tirdness has crept in which we discovered is the reason for me being so short fused.  I also have SPD which is very painful most of the time.  I have relaxed joints anyway and what with relaxin hormone from pregnancy, I'm finding it hard to hold myself together - literally!  Getting there though and just learning to take things easy and move in a different way to ease discomfort.

LAM, you will be fine today I'm sure.  two year olds are a great challenge at the best of times.  I'm sure having the other children about will help and yes, turn into school teacher mode!  I hope your mum feels better soon...

Supposed to be a lovely day today   I hope you are able to enjoy it at some point during the day.  Remember, plenty of suncream and hats on


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Well they have just left and they were little stars.... have them again tomorrow...  few communication issues with the youngest as his speach is so far behind and he kind of points and grunts and his siblings don't understand him either... but they behaved really well and we had a picnic lunch in the garden


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

What a lovely day    hope you're getting a chance to make the most of the sun   

Well I am still bleeding and have bad cramps on and off, didn't sleep well at all last night    thought it was all over.... Still unsure what to think    am so confused and scared


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA sending you a big    hun I really hope that everything will be okay for you hun and you get good news on OTD   .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you think I should ring the clinic tomoz?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!

QA- hun, I wouldnt call the clinic, they can be very blunt and they will only make you feel worse, honestly..   Only 3 more days to go until OTD, I am guessing that you will test early?
I know the 2ww is so hard, you are doing so well huni, keep going..xxxx   

Ells-  hey hun, how is the nausea today, I guess the weather doesnt help?

Witters- lol, I can see what you meant to say bout that lady in the carpark...it was me reading it wrong, I did chuckle to myself !!!  Tee hee

Lam- Hi hun, sounds like you had your hands full, but what lovely weather you have had ..xxx

Doodlepip- you okay?

Twinkle- Hello, hope you are okay and dandy??

Hi to everyone I have missed ..xxx

AFM- nothing much to report really, just keeping tight for the next scan in 2 weeks....No new symptoms, not as nauseous now, that day of vomiting must have been a one off, maybe a suddern gush of hormone?  not complaning lol..xxx
Tried calling doctors, the midwife wont contact me until I am 10-12 weeks, ladies, that seems late?


xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA-    Thinking of you.

Hodge- 10-12 weeks for first midwife appointment is about right and will only be form filling 

Hello to all


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA, if you are concerned phone the clinic but as Hodge said they may not be overly positive.   

Hodge glad you are feeling better hun and I hope you are starting to enjoy being pregnant.

LAM, sounds like you had your hands full.  

Witters, we arent going to be changing our last lot of plans as they were going to passed except for these pesky bats   , so we are doing and L shaped exention to the back and side and going into the loft (we have a bungalow).  Sorry to hear that you are struggling with SPD - have you asked your MW/GP about having some physio?  Hope that you are able to rest up and take it easy - you're in the home straight now!

Hope everyone else is okay.

AFM well I had acu today and Qing treated my nausea and headache which has started to come on again.  My GP thinks the nausea is hormone related and my headaches a mix of my neck probs (from car accident 4 years ago) and hormones.  Thankfully the acu seems to have helped but I am getting little twinges in my head and the nausea is there in the background.

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

I tested this morning - BFN! Not surprised.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

QA,

I am so sorry, dunno what to say, this is pants   

Dont give up!!!!!!!!

You know where I am if you need me...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA Hun,  , it is possible for the result to change and that 3 days before OTD is too early for it to be detected on a HPT.  Have you thought about ringing the clinic and asking them to do a blood test?  Thats the most accurate way for you to know hun.  This is IVF lark is really hard but we are all here for you!  Dont give up sweetie.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

qa girl - dont give up hope ive been in that situation before with bfn to get a bfp on test date. keep positive and we all be thinking of you xxxxxx

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA,    Could still be a it early - I really hope so!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you ladies   

I have rang the clinic, spoke to Jan who was very understanding, and she told me to keep taking the paeeasries and test on Manday. I didn't let on that I have already tested but did ask if I could test early and she said no. She said the hormone levels may still be too low to show on a HPT. I will keep going ladies but feel we're just not that lucky! It would be a miricle if the results change on Monday. In the meantime I'll keep the sleepless nights, the tears and headaches from all this torture.

Sorry to be so negative


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

QA,

The result could change, it could be that one didnt implant?  also, 3 days early testing, so it could be to early sweetie!! xxx

So dont go drinking a bottle of wine eh!!!!  

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as the bottle is very tempting right now I will resist


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA - Sorry you're going through such torture right now. 2ww is hard enough without your body sending you mixed signals. Sending you lots of     . We are all here to support you  

Ells - I feel your pain with the nausea. I'm glad the acu seems to be working and I hope your head feels better too. Can't be nice feeling so poo in this weather.

Hodge - Glad you're not getting any nausea (it's a right pain). I think I won't be seeing a midwife until about that time too so it must be about right. BTW my due date is 15th Jan (the day after my Sister's birthday, although I doubt I'll get to it)

Witters - Your story about the woman in the car park really made me laugh  . I very much look forward to the craziness.

Caroline - Welcome back. Fingers crossed for a positive treatment outcome.

LAM - I'm glad you had a great day with the family. Great weather at the moment. I just hope I get to enjoy some of it.

Love to everyone I've missed

 

AFM - Morning sickness my  . I seem to just have general all day nausea  . Not that I'm complaining for one second. It reminds me that they're getting settled for the long haul and I seem to have found a cure in the form of carefully timed Square crisps, tracker bars and fruit juice. I've been discharged into the hands of the good old NHS now. I've had to make an appointment with my GP for a "maternity referral". Completely pointless if you ask me since they already have a letter from the clinic saying I'm pregnant. It seems like time wasting to me, they might as well just refer me straight to the midwife. Other than that I'm feeling great (if a little sleepy, DH loves this because it means I'm going to bed early he gets the X-box to himself) and can't seem to remove this daft grin from my face. Looking forward to a lovely sunny weekend


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

BTW can anyone help with my ticker. I've managed to get one set up on the ticker website but when I copy and paste the link into my signature it doesn't seem to work. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sho Po
hi ya ,  might be  worth checking all of the ticker  text shows , if not  you may not have enough room, with ya  written info  too?  I had  to  limit  my written info to  get a ticker in there . Yet I've seen  some people  with a couple of  tickers . Odd  eh?

luv sue


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay I've got it to work. Thanks Sue.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!  

What a gorgeous day it has been, shame I have been stuck at work...well I was in Southsea office today, love it there when the weather is like this...mind you, traffic getting home was poo!

QA- hope you are okay and keeping PMA, until Monday you really dont know 100% sweetie!!

Ells- How are you, coping okay with the nausea and the heat?

Witters- How is the house coming along, must be nearly done now, all in time for the new arrival?

Twinkle- Hope you are okay, havent seen you in a while on the thread..xxx

Doodlepip- Egg collection Monday, how are you feeling?
Sho-po - Lol, nausea    that made me giggle! 


Hi everyone else!!!


AFM- sorry of this is TMI but I have been getting more CM, making me run to the loo expecting to see Blood, is this normal? Been very AF achy today, can certainly feel different sensations going on now.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, love the ticker!  You can just use the img tags and take off the link (url) tags to reduce the characters, that's what I do   Sorry to hear the nausea has kicked in   Good to hear you found something to help though.  I really struggled with it with M&K, I felt sick every hour of every day right up to delivery (sorry!)  All I could eat was pork and potatoes.  Anything else would just come straight up.  I lost weight for a long time before putting any on and then the day of delivery, I was straight back to pre-pregnancy weight!  Hopefully you will be able to control it better than me though and have a healthy, balanced diet  

Hodgeson, it has been a lovely day.  I had to take my car to the garage to get a warning light checked out and we had a leisurely stroll to McDonalds.  It was actually quite nice!  The CM thing is a good sign.  It means that it is keeping out any nasties by pushing CM out and not 'sucking' anything in   You wait until later on, it gets much worse!!

Ells, I mentioned the SPD to my MW who is going to refer me to a physio.  I also see a chiropractor who is very good, so hopefully it will continue to be bearable and not get out of hand.  Keep us posted on the build and bat progress!

QA, how are you?  Still bleeding?  I really hope that this cycle will take yet another flip around, you have been so strong through such a long, difficult cycle   Thinking of you...

Thanks for thinking of our building work.  guys have been in all week, but I struggle to see what they have done if I'm honest.  I'm sure it's all the background prep work.  I asked directly how much longer they think as DH needs to book time off to do all our finishing touches, such as fitting the kitchen, bathrooms and potentially painting although we are getting a quote for this.  Plus there is the small matter of unpacking everything stored away!  The builders think 2.5 to 3 weeks and their part will be finished.  I hope they are right!  We still need walls to be plastered, floors to be finished, roof to be tiled and all the final plumbing and electrics to be finished as well as the final skirting and doors etc.  I will be amazed if all finished by the time I plan to bring baby home.  Let's just hope I go over this time!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies thanks for your messages. Bleeding has slowed down today which about right for me as I normally have 3 day periods. DH has been great and came home from work and has been treating me. Bless him he cried at work. Just had a Chinese yummy.
Like I said earlier I will test again Monday but don't expect any change! How long do you have to wait between cycles? We want to try again straight away!!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's the spirit QA!  So pleased DH is supporting you so well   It does effect them too.  I hope you both can enjoy the weekend together...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA hun, you just never know what is going on - this is when you want one of those special cameras to show you what is happening.  I think at the Wessex they like you to have 2 AF's between cycles, not sure though if they count a bleed following a negative cycle as 1 or not.  I really hope that on Monday you get a lovely surprise hun!     

Witters it must be strange not being able to see what the builders are doing now having seen such transformations up to now.  I hope that you are lucky and they finish ahead of schedule and it gives you and few weeks before you little one arrives.

Hodge - I have quite a lot of cm, if anything its been getting worse the further along I go. As Witters said its a good sign and shows that your body is doing what its supposed too.  I hope you are able to relax and out your feet up this weekend.

Sho Po, love the ticker - I too couldnt figure it out but thanks to Witters I have mine counting me down!!

LAM how did the second day of baby sitting go?

Bev, I bet its lovely over on the Isle of Wight in this weather.

Kirst, hope you are okay and are now back to 100%!!

CJH how are you hun?

Doodlepip - lots of luck for EC on Monday, will be thinking of you hun.  let us know how you get on.

Hope everyone else is okay and has been able to enjoy the lovely sunshine.

AFM nausea has eased but its still there, part of me wonders if it would be better to be sick    .  Thankfully my headaches are not too bad now either.  My lovely DH has gone away on business today - he's gone to Costa Rica and Belieze and he's not back until next Sunday    I really do miss him when he is away    and I am not very good a being home along IYKWIM. My parents and my sister are looking after me though and I am under strict instructions that I am not allowed to do anything!! The good bit though is on the Monday, day after he is back, we have our 16 week appointment - bang on 16 weeks!!  We are supposed to be having a scan and seeing the consultant!!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and can enjoy this beautiful summer weather.

 

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi just wanted tell you I had good news today - nothing to do with babies I'm afraid lol but my new puppy was born last night and the breeder is reserving him for us woohoo. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Afternoon ladies, hope you are all enjoying the weekend

QA, how are you doing today? Brilliant news on the puppy front though, do you have to wait 8 weeks until you can get him? 
After my last tx it was recommended that I had 2 "normal" AFs before my next go. I've still got everything crossed for you though and hope you get good news on Monday    

Ells, I always think I quite like it when DP goes away especially if I've got lots on but in reality as soon as he's gone I'm waiting for him to come back!!     so kind of get where you're coming from!

Hodgson, feeling ok about EC on Monday, well as OK as it is to feel but now worried about DP's sperm asp... what if they can't get any.......  hmmm it seems there is always something to worry about!

I'm lying out in the garden being totally lazy!!    feel like I'm getting a cold which is not so good but I'm trying to pretend I'm well and hopefully it will go away!

x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip good luck for EC on Monday - you'll be fine   
Yes i will have to wait 8 wks before I get my puppy but the breeder said we could have a visit at about 5-6 wks   
I hope if I have to wait 2 af's before I can start tx again they'll let me use the provera or I could be waiting months and months and months for a natural af    

What's the procedure for follow up appts? Will they offer me one on Monday when I phone? Sorry guys but i really don't expect the result to change on Monday, am still bleeding...  I have no    left   

Hope you are all having a good weekend xx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA, I was told to wait 2 AFs but I imagine that each case is different, I have fairly regular periods. I got my follow up appointment when I phoned with the result at my last tx.
have you got a name for the puppy or are you going to wait and see him?
x


----------



## caroline9550 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Ells - Thanks for advice re improving egg quality, i'm willing to give anyting a try.

QA - I was told that the first bleed (when treatment has not worked) counts as 1 and then you need 2 "normal" cycles, so not too long if you do have to go down that route. Some people wait a little longer to give the body and mind a rest but Chantelle and Sue both told that the ovaries should have recovered by the third bleed so its up to you.  I found that planning the next treatment helped with the healing process but everyone's different.  I had to wait x3 weeks for my follow up appts so its good to book when you phone with the result.

Caroline xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Caroline I hope they will count this bleed as my first af. I too want my follow up as soon as possible - feel it will give us closure and a goal to focus ahead to the next tx.

Doodlepip we have decided to call him Louie - he's a Bull Mastiff. so will be a BIG boy


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all having a good weekend xx

The past two mornings have been lovely to not to wake up and think about testing and IVf but today as it's going along my head has gone back into overdrive   I really want to test tomoz and see a change but I know I am just setting myself up for a fall - again! Why can't my mind accept the negative result from friday and be done with it?! Oh no I obviously enjoy torturing myself    Perhaps it's not helping being on here and everyone trying to be encouraging (which is only natural) which is making me doubt, pray, over analyse things    Why can't we just switch our minds off for just two mins?    Today is going to drag....

Plus as usual I'm on here avoiding college work - I'm beginning to sound like a broken record eh?!    

Love to you all


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Sorry I have been AWOL been so knackared and anti social the last week or so all I have wanted to do is sleep and eat! I have had a bit of a week. Saw the midwife on Thursday and she is just lovely so Im happy with that! The day before seeing the midwife I had a bleed, quite a lot of very very fresh blood! Midwife managed to get me an appointment at Winchester EPU Friday and im happy to say everything is just perfect! We saw our little one dancing around, lovely strong heartbeat and measuring perfectly at 9+3.  We are sooo in love and couldn't believe how much change there had been in 10 days! There was no obvious reason for the bleed.......they think either irritation to the pesseries or I cut myself using the pesseries with my nails!

QA - Im sorry about this TX hun. You have had a right old time but you seem a positive person and strong enough to look forward and think about the future and not dwell on whats happened. Of course I     that tomorrows tests proves you wrong!!!! FAb news about your doggie! Can't wait to see a pic! I love puppy dogs!   

Doodlepip - Good luck with EC tomorrow and DP's sperm asparation. Has he had it before?! Enojoy the drugs! hehehe   

Ells - I hope this week flies for you and hubby is back before you realise! Its great you are feeling more human now. Its time for you to glow    xx

Hodge - Hey sweetie. Not long till that next scan. how you feeling otherwise! How's the achey feeling?

Witters - Rubbish you can't actually see much going on and I hope they are true with how much longer they are going to be! Keep those legs tightly crossed and I will keep my fingers crossed that its all finished before baby arrives xx

Sho Po - sounds like everything is working out lovely! I know what you mean bout round the clock nausea! I have been like that most days! Oranges are my saviour and snicker bars!   

Sue - not long till your off to Spain, how you feeling? x

Hi to Caroline, Lam, Birdey, and everyone else I haave missed! 

I hope you have all had a lovely weekend. Booo to going back to work tomorrow!   
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA just wanted to send you a big   and    your result ids different in the morning.

Twinkle, sounds like you had the same prob as I did with those pesky pessaries    , I am nervous about this week as it would the 4th week since the bleed - I had a brown bleed at 8-9 weeks, fresh red heavy bleed at 11-12 so I am    that is was just those darn pessaries and that we will have no more bleeding experiences, they are soooooooooooooooo scary. 

How is everyone else doing?  i hope you have all managed to enjoy this beautiful weather - its been fab!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

OTD as expected re-test still a BFN!!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- So sorry (Hugs)


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

So sorry QA    Lots of hugsfor you and hubby xxx

Ells - Yes dam pesseries! Im off them now thank god! So hopefully no more bleeding! xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

QA,      I'm so sorry hun xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

QA- I am so sorry sweetie, you have a good head on you, I am sure that you will b doing another TX this year, and you have the puppy to look forward to!!!

Bev- hey hun, great to hear from you, hope all is okay!!??

Ells- hi hunny, I hope that you are resting and not worrying about the bleeds anymore, damm pesseries eh!!

Twinkle- hey hun, nearly 10 weeks now, its gone so fast hasnt it!  glad that everything is okay!! x

Witters- hope you are okay and not getting stessed out!!!

Doodlepip- how was E/C??  been thinking of you, hope you get loads of lovely Eggies!!

Hi everyone else, sorry for the short personals, at work..pooo!!

AFM - Nothing new to report....gosh, I was in bed last night and I coughed, and it reallt hurt my left side low down, like a stitch, I also get that if I sneeze sometimes?
The achy AF dull ache isnt as bad, comes  and goes, it worse in the evenings, I think that when I think about it, its worse... 
I still havent bled yet, I just wanna know if the 2nd one will come away, its really starting to play on my mind now, and I cant relax.
The next scan is next Tuesday.......xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA    I am so sorry hunni.  Take time out to recover and get yourself back together    .  

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

QA - so sorry that you didn't get a positive result this time


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

QA - so sorry


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA,     I too am really sorry 

On a positive note, how exciting about your pup!  I'm so pleased you have something exciting and new in your life to look forward to


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks ladies love to you all


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

qa so sorry this was not your cycle, this ivf is so hard - take some time for you both and try staying positive that it will work for you - big hugs
kirst x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

QA - so sorry to hear your news     take care of yourself at this difficult time x   


Just a quickie from me - had EC today and TBH I am gutted - I only got one egg.. lots of    while we decided if DP should still go through with his sperm asp, but in the end he did so just have to wait for phone call tomorrow, not feeling very positive about it though. they did get one other egg that wasn't mature and they were going to hold onto it until the end of day to see if it can be injected. have to admit to feeling miserable tonight


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip so sorry to hear you only got one egg    but remember hun it only takes one!!    it fertilises for you and DH


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Evening all,

Doodlepip -    This IVf lark is so unpredictable, I do agree with what QA has said, it only takes the 1 huni!  I will be thinking of you,  your eggie and sperm will be getting jiggy jiggy in the lab tonite!  Its all about the quality rather than quantity too!!

Hope everyone else is okay, where has the sunshine gone eh!!!!   

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle,   I can understand how devistated you must be feeling, but you must try to remember that before all this medical intervention, generally, you only ever get one egg and look at all the generations before us   I hope you are both able to rest up, ready for some good news in the morning


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh DP hun as the other ladies have said it only takes one.  I know how you feel hun, last year we only had 2 eggs from 16 follies and I felt totally gutted but you know that they will be taking good care of your egg and I    you will get a good phoe call in the morning.  Sending you lots of      and      vibes hun.

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kind words yesterday, I really appreciate it - have to admit I was wallowing!!   
Anyway we now have one embryo, so transfer is tomorrow. Just got everything crossed now and having a lazy day.


hope you are all well   
x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Doodlepip - I only saw your news earlier today, sorry EC was dissapointing but great news that your littl eeggie has fertilised, like everyone said, you only need one.    

I wish you all the luck and love on the 2ww, its hard, but we are all here to keep you sane xxx


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Twinkle! I am in a much happier place today    
and trust me, I will need you all to keep me sane during the dreaded 2ww!   

Hope you're doing well today
x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thats good to hear! Keep positive hun, I have to say thats the only thing that kept me going (even through the inevitable wobbles)   

How rubbish is this weather! I have taken the Thursday and Friday off this week, struggling to cope with full weeks! Im cream crackared!    xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Doodle - Sorry that you only got one egg but great news on your little embie. As has already been said it only takes one. Sending lots of       and       ready for ET.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, that's GREAT news!  Many congrats to you both, certainly worth going for the aspiration in the end then    Fingers crossed this little embie is stubborn and determined to the core  

Twinkle, you're right, this weather is yuck!  Believe it or not, we STILL have half a roof and low and behold have been planting buckets etc in certain places to catch the worst.  So frustrating!  Still, I'm trying not to get stressed out about it as it won't help anyone.

I hope it cheers up a bit for your long weekend.  I know how you feel about being cream crackered.  I caught up with a bit of sleep last week being half term, but am noticing the early rising already and it's only Tuesday!!  

I am getting to the stage now of finding it difficult to sleep.  My hips and legs go numb so I need to roll over a lot which is very challenging what with my SPD and maternity pillow!  Poor DH has to put up with that then apparently I'm having a real good go at snoring too!  The weird thing is that I almost feel like I'm awake and can't believe it.  Obviously I am as he wouldn't be shouting at me for giggles   All good fun.

Just got back from my MW appointment.  All looking good and we get an extra scan next week as she can't confirm 100% that baby is head down.  I have no clue either as I feel movement all over including either punches or kicks on my cervix which can actually get very painful at times.  Still, any excuse to get another peek  

Did I say that M&K did their ballet performance on Sunday?  It was a big thing for them, in a proper theatre with an audience in tiered seating, the lights, music, curtains etc.  They did great though and we could see they were all trying so hard to do all the dance steps.  Their best bit though was right at the end where the whole cast go on together for a big, long clap.  They - and we felt very proud


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - Oh no I hope the rain starts to slow for you. Don't stress about the leaks, it will all come together eventually and all this will seem like years ago, Oh and it will be so worth it once its done! 

You have done well on the sleep side, I have heard awful stories of people struggling in the early 20 weeks, but still it can't be much fun! Tell hubby to wear ear plugs if the snoring annoys hime that much   

Watching your little ones dancing must have been magical. did you get some pictures?

Fingers crossed baby is all in the right place and yay for getting another scan! xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Twinkle!  Unfortunately, we didn't get any pictures.  There are strict regulations in Theatres.  They are preparing a DVD of the performance however, so will no doubt be buying that as a keepsake along with the programme.

How are you feeling?  Sunk in yet?  When's your next appointment?  Once you are into double figures (10 weeks) it will begin to fly by   I still can't believe I have just over 5 weeks to go!  I'm in complete denial right now


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh that's a shame! Still, a dvd to embarras them when they are older will be lovely   

How can you be in denial?   Still you have been so busy with the building works and getting M&K to school, so I guess I can see why! 5 weeks really isn't that long! Crikey! Very exciting though! Soon you will be up to your armpits with nappies, least you will have 2 willing little ones wanting to help, oh and course hubby   

Im doing ok. Feel rubbish most days, food no longer makes me feel better    which is pants. Im waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to come through now, hopefully it wont be much longer, I can't waitto start telling friends and family! I can't believe in nearly 10 weeks! Scary times! 
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

No!  Exciting times!!  Are you able to call the scanning unit and jig them along?  Which hospital are you under?  If it's RHCH, I could give you the number...  I bet you are fit to burst to tell people!  If you are anything like me, you will blurb it out, then land in a crying mess, unable to talk for a bit   It is a really emotional point in it all.  Sorry you are feeling pants, you will soon be in your 2nd tri when you really do begin to feel better, less tired, more energy, bump begins to show etc.  

I honestly am in a bit of denial.  I appreciate I'm pregnant, but feel like I will be forever!  My worst 'fear' is actually not realising I'm in labour.  I never felt a thing with M&K despite my waters breaking and once examined, clearly being a big part into it.  The first I felt was the urge to push, no real pain or anything.  I just hope that I realise it this time around.  Wouldn't it be awful if I was in Tesco or something, then thinking I'd better visit the toilet and have two 4 year olds be the one's to go and get someone with a clean towel!!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters - Lol, I'll avoid any Tescos from now on. I think that if you can't sleep its only fair that DH can't sleep either. Share the misery   . Exciting times though, its going to seem very strange for you just delivering the one.

Twinkle - Sorry to hear you're still feeling poo and that food's not helping (its the only thing that is keeping me going right now)   . Hopefully after 12 weeks it should ease off. I know what you mean about telling friends and family. I liked it as our little secret for a while but now I'm bursting to tell.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - I can see why you are worried. I said before that my mum had exactly the same. The funny thing wasI told the MW about it and she had never heard of it before. I was trying to tell her she didn't feel or know she was in 1st stage labour but she kinda looked at me blankly!    Surely they can monitor you nearer the end to make sure, especially if they know how anxious its making you feel. Dare I wish you a painful and noticable 1st stage labour?    Also make sure your prepeared when you do go out, pads towels, charged mobile and all that x

I am at RHCH and I might take you up on the offer if I hear nothing in the next week. In all fairness I only saw the midwife on Thursday. Im itching to tell people, and im so proud to be having our baby   

Sho Po - food was the only thing going, now nothing takes my fancy, it doesn't ease the sicky feling and my im not having the extreme hunger (apart from3 in the morning when I wake for a wee)!

xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah not the most convenient time for a snack.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I am pleased to say that since I had that 1 day of sickness, I have had NO more since then!
If my Boobies wernt covered in veins I wouldnt think that I was preggers!

xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Doodle, we only got one embie when we got pregnant with James. It really does only take 1        Hope ET went well   

Hodge, I'm ok thanks hun. needed some time out and half term was very busy with 2 of my nieces staying. They are 11 and 13, and James loves them. He kept looking for them when they went home. Glad the sickness has stopped for you hun, it's funny how different people react differently.

Hope everyone is doing ok, I haven't read back lots as there are sooooooooo many pages      I've been on a corse today that finished early, so grabbing a bit of me time before I go and collect James. It's manic over here on the island at the moment as the Isle of Wight Festival is this weekend. We aren't going but it is live on ITV2, worth watching. The roads are already really busy and it doesn't start until Thursday. 
Now big decision, do I go and do the ironing, or stay on here. ermmmmmmmmmmmm .....     
Love Bev x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Doodle- congrats on your little embryo... as others have said it only takes one.... glad your feeling more positive.

Witters- Glad the performance went well. 5 weeks to go- where has the time gone?

Ells- hope the week is going smoothly and not draggin with DP away.

Twinkle- remember the tiredness well... try and keep really well hydrated it can help with the sickness.

Hodge- Glad you are well and enjoying your pregnancy.

BAE- relax until you have tp collect James the ironing can wait.

HEllo to those I have missed.

AFM- all well this end. Clemmie now able to get up on his hands and knees... other 2 are not far away from doing it also. Had a couple of rough nights with Charlie... hopefully that will improve....

TAke care and hugs to all

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip Congrats on your eggie fertilising    all the best for ET


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle - eggcellent (  ) news you must be very proud of your little embie!  Good luck for ET hun. I am sure it will go smoothly.

Witters - I am sure this labour will be a little different, I hope you will be able to feel a little more.  I am glad M&K's performance went well - I bet they were full of beans afterwards.

Bev, I cant imagine the traffic caos that will happen this week - its a nightmare here when they have a small 'thing' going on at Broadlands!  I say the ironing can wait (I have a small pile which I am saving up for Saturday).

Sho Po and twinkle you will both really enjoying telling people.  It was a real emotional moment each time for us, the number of people that cried and nearly suffocated me   .  

Hodge, glad to hear you are feeling okay.  I hope it has now sunk in that you are pregnant!  When's your next scan?

QA hun, how are you doing?  Have you got a date for your follow up?

LAM, wow thats great news on Clemmie - it wont be long before they are all able to crawl!  I hope Charlie settles down for you.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay   .

AFM, just got back from London and am absolutely shattered.  Starting to count down the days until my dH is home, it seems to be dragging a bit but I have tried to plan things to do every evening so it keeps me busy.  The other bit which is a fab count down is our scan on monday!!!  16 weeks.

Hope everyone is okay?
Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I bet you are really missing DH   I know I kind of like the space when mine goes away for a day or two, but realise how much I miss him too.  Thankfully, he doesn't stay away too much and when he does, it's never more than a few days.  It's great that you have your scan to look forward to though.  You will again, see a big difference.  I doubt you will see them in the same shot anymore  

LAM, eeeeek!  Watch out!  How cool and proud you must be that they are getting so strong and independant!  Now is the time for baby gates and all those safety packs!  It is so interesting to watch them investigate things though.  Try to enjoy this stage!  M&K make me laugh, they open the baby gates for me now!  They are not so much baby gates as they are dog gates at the moment.  A total god send what with builders mouching about and leaving doors open.  Just grateful that Maku is that bit older as he was very much Houdini when he was younger and could (did several times) easily clear a 7 foot fence!  Since the children have been about, he has been much more settled and doesn't try to run off now which is such a relief!

Bev, I hope you are still able to get about amongst the busy roads.  Must be nice in a way though to have something so big on your doorstep.  So, did you do the ironing in the end?

Hodge, sounds like you are really loving your pregnancy now   Roll on your next scan so you will know what is happening and can enjoy it even more    So pleased you have escaped the sickness.  I was lucky this time too, it's great!

QA, so, have you been sent any photo's of your pup?  Thought of names yet?

Sho Po, your next scan must be coming up?  When do you plan to tell your news?  We were very good and kept it until 12 weeks.  This time, M&K knew even before DH but we asked them to keep it as our little secret.  Bless them, despite seeing Nanny & Grandad a few times every week, they did just that.  We were lucky as it fell around Christmas time, so we got them to spill the secret.  It was so sweet!  IL's didn't have a clue and felt terrible as they had got me loads of alcohol and size 10 clothes!  

DH has taken my car today to sort out the seats as we have been storing the rear ones at his office.  He is going to fit M&K's to the very rear seats so the rear facer can go in the middle row.  It will all seem very strange!  They will feel grown up though and thankfully are able to belt up themselves now that they use the actual car seat belts.

They have their school photo today.  I sent them in smart, but it's not until 11am (round about now infact) so who know's what they look like!  I'm sure Keilidh's hair isn't as neat   They are getting excited for tomorrow as they have a school trip to a farm.  Will be lovely in the rain I'm sure!  the best thing to them is going on the school bus though...


----------



## sarah1986 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Girls sorry to gate crash! 

im not sure if u guys may know the answer but just looked at hfea n there appears to be 0 succesful IUI`s at wessex in yr ending 2009 for under 35`s?!

just wondered if anyone knew if this could be a mistake or if u knew anyone where it did work for them at wessesx as I was a bit shocked by this? and all PMA has gone out window! 

thanks xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Witters, I didn't do the ironing      Did make me laugh what you were saying about your 2 having thier photo and going on a trip . I teach Reception and we always make sure our photo is taken first in the hope they look half reasonable. We are going to a farm next week and the coach trip is definately as exciting as the farm      Hope you are feeling okay hun, not long now   

Sarah, sorry can't help with IUI figures.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, I arrived to collect them and they were still having the photo taken.  They had all the individuals done earlier in the year, this I think was just of the complete school together.  It looked professional outside the front of the school complete with tiered framework.  M&K looked fine, so I think the teachers must have had a brush with them 

Sarah, sorry, I too do not know the IUI success rates.  From what I have ever experienced, I think they tend to try to whisk you onto IVF, so maybe it's just the fact that they don't do many IUI's?  Maybe you could call directly and ask the question?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

afternoon all  

thank you all so much for all your good wishes for us with our one little embie!   BAE, it's nice to hear a success story with one embie.
Have been to the clinic today for ET and it all went smoothly. Embryo was where it should be on day 2 which isn't very far to be fair! But I'm being positive and hopefully it's in the right place now..       so now it's just the 2ww.....

Witters, hope you're well. sounds like your sleeping situation is a nightmare. poor you. On a good note, I bet you can't wait to see those school photos, especially as you now know they managed to stay smart for them!!   

Sarah, I don't have a clue about IUI, I would give the clinic a call and I'm sure they'll throw some light on that particular statistic.

Ells, 16 week scan on Monday!!    bet you can't wait! how much longer is your DH away for?

QA - how are you doing? Have you got your follow up appointment booked in? 

Twinkle - how's the food situation going? Not good... 

Hodgeson - well done on escaping the sickness   

Sho po, how are you doing?

hello to everyone else, I'm off for a very very lazy afternoon now, get DP to run around after me I think   
x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wooo hooo Doodle your PUPO! Remember the mantra, THIS HAS WORKED, YOU ARE PREGNANT!      Make sure you take it easy for a few days and keep the positive attitude. I have everything crosse for you xx

Me and food are not the best of friends, but loving satsumas!!!    and really fancy some jelly! 

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, many congratulations on being PUPO!!  You must now soak up the news and try to enjoy these two weeks - and hopefully longer


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Doodle -   yay for being PUPO. Sending lots of       and sticky vibes your way   

Witters - I think its so lovely that M&K were able to keep your secret for you. We are planning on telling everyone on my birthday (11th July) which will make it about 13 weeks. It seemed like a good excuse to get the whole family together and hopefully we will have our 12 week scan pictures. What car do you have, from your description about the car seats its sounds like a mini bus   . 

Ells - Hope you're not missing DH too much and all your familiy are looking after you. DH went to india with work for three weeks last year. I don't know how I coped. All I can say is I didn't spend a lot of time at home and thank heavens for the cat. Still you have the goal of your 16 week scan, you must be so excited. 

Twinkle - I really hope the sickiness doesn't last much longer. I feel your pain and now you've said it I actually quite fancy some jelly too   

LAM -   for your little ones all starting to get mobile. Methinks you will need eyes in your    soon.

QA - How are you doing?

Hodge - Hope you're feeling ok. When is your next scan

  to everyone else

AFM - Not a lot to report. Feeling very sick (without actually being sick) and tired but I wouldn't have it any other way. We've got my Mum and Dad staying with us this weekend so we've had to try on hide all baby and twin related paraphenalia and I'm wondering how I'm going to keep up my anti-sickness snacking without arousing suspicion. The sleepy thing is ok as they are usually nodding off on the sofa all the time anyway so they won't notice   . I've got my GP "maternity referral" appointment on Tuesday so hopefully I should be hearing from the midwife soon after.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, all sounds so exciting!  It will be lovely to give everyone else a birthday suprise!  I hope you are able to keep your secret through your parents stay.  I must admit, I had dreadful sickness with M&K and had to tell IL's early on as we saw them so much.  Good luck and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey Doodle!!! Congrats on having your fab little embie back where it belongs!! Now relax and take it easy - as a rule of thumb dont do anything that you will regret later, enjoy being waited on!!!! Keep up the mantra, *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*

Sarah, as the other ladies have said give the clinic a call and ask them about their success rates, I would be very surprised if was 0%. I have a feeling though that most of the IUI is actually covered off under Mr Brook at the Princess Anne and thats why you dont see too much of it at the Wessex, although they do do alot of DIUI. Good luck sweetie.

Witters, the photo sounds great.

Twinkle, try some ginger ale/ginger beer. I find that it really makes a difference when the nausea is strong. I have had a fettish for grapes!! At least its a healthy one.

Sho Po - what a lovely birthday surprise!! I bet you are ready to burst with telling people. We had to tell people at 9 weeks as I was showing so much and people were already guessing so we waited for that scan to be okay before we said anything though. My DH is back on Sunday, he's been gone 10 days but 10 days is long enough, there is no way I could have coped if he had gone for longer - I am such a big baby!!! Enjoy your 'referral' appointment on Tuesday - it feels very surreal!!!

How is everyone else today? Glad to see the sun has returned its lovely and warm outside.
Off to bingo tonight - I have been practising my winning call  - hopefully I will be able to put it into good use!!!

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Doodlepip    on being PUPO, now rest up and I hope the   doesn't drive you too     

Witters sound like M&K will have fun at the farm, not matter what the weather is like, and the photos will be great   

Ells good luck at the Bingo I am rubbish at it, can't keep up with the numbers and watching the lines   

LAM sound like your fun is just beginning   

Hodge hope the sickness stays away and you have stopped the knicker checking    When is your next scan?    your twin has grown   

Twinkle did you get your jelly?   

  Sarah nice to see you on here, hope you stick around. I'm afraid I can't help on the IUI front either but please do tell us if you get an answer xx

Hi to BAE, Sho Po and anyone else   

AFM, been really busy at work right now which leaves me tired in the evenings - think I'm drained emotionally which is affecting me physically. Have my follow-up appt 7th July.
Have only one photo of puppies just now when they were one day old (so cute) but to many cuddles up to distinguish them apart. Once they get bigger hopefully we can visit and choose the puppy. He will be called Louie    Am pleased we something new to focus on for the next 8 weeks.
Saw my GP yesterday to sign me off fitness for 28 days, am suposed to be doing my fitness test next week - yeah like I'm going to pass that!! So I need to start building the fitness back up and get back on the diet and loose some weight. Feel like a fat heffa right now   

Love to ya all


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to ask, does anyone know how to un-notify a thread?
I have previously posted on other threads and when I click on the 'show new replies to your posts' to find the wessex thread I keep geting all the others. I don't want to follow these now and want to deactivate the notification. Can anyone help?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, if you look right at the bottom of the last post - above the quick reply box, you will see 'reply' then 'unnotify' etc.  Simply click on this button.  I believe if you 'quick reply' then it won't automatically notify you of replies but I may be wrong...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks witter but I can't see a unnotify button - only reply, notify mark unread etc. Quick reply still notifies you, have tried that


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

If it just says notify, then you shouldn't be getting notified.  When we talk about notifying, it means that you get an email every time a new post comes in.  Not sure if it will work regarding 'showing new replies to posts'?  try playing with that notify button to see how it works for you.  You can easily flick it back again...

Maybe there's a technical thread somewhere?  Could you save it to your favourites and just randomly check it if you don't wish to have emails?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah I don't get emails just shows when I click on show new replies to posts. Never mind not to worry


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Blimey has been busy on here!

Doodlepip - congratulations on being PUPO, I am so pleased for you and DH, hope you are relaxing and taking it easy, we are all here for you in the 2ww!!   

Witters-  mwahh how was the photo, and also did they enjoy the farm?  not long now until the new baby, have you decided on names?

Ells- hey hun, good luck with the Bingo, blimey, I havent been there in years, sure you will have great fun!!  house!!

QA- cant wait to see the photo of the puppy, mwahh bet he is soooo cute!  glad you got the follow up appt too..xx

Twinkle - 10 weeks!!!  where has the time gone, how r u apart from the nausea?

BAE- hey hun, I didnt think that the ironing was done, god I hate ironing, I make any excuse not to do it!!  such a chore!!!

Sho-po - I admire you for not telling people, I have told family that knew about the IVF and also my boss, I cant wait to shout it out once I get to 12 weeks...

LAM- how are you?  x

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM- I have my scan Tuesday, cant wait to find out whats going on, I really dunno what to think??  either way we are happy, 1 or 2...xx
My boobies are so dry and itchy, my nipples are flaking errrrr!!!
I just pray that all is okay with the scan, I dont think I will ever relas, bit like all of us eh!!

xxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Eeek!!!    I've got a bit of a dilemma. I've ordered a trouser expandy thing, for when I finally can't fit into my normal clothes (which I don't think will be long). I ordered it on Monday, it hasn't arrived yet and my Mum and Dad arrive tonight. If it gets here today our secret is safe but we have work tomorrow and we're leaving my parents at home so if it arrives tomorrow they'll probably see it. Now I'm sure it will be in a nonedescript jiffy envelope but it will probably have the name of the company on it.......Birth-Ease!!!. That's going to be a difficult one to lie about


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

sho po  just tell them its  for a prezzie  for a friend   

AQGirl  sorry  ya  stick  with posts  from old  thread,  till  they create a new page link for when its  full, its something that cant be helped, its  so annoying eh?

Hodgeson101  aww flaky  boobs ,  got any cream for them ?  Wow  tue  for ya scan, scary yet exciting , that might be the day we fly out to spain .

sarah1986  sorry  not  sure  about  the percentage  for IUI. Why not call the Wessex? or  many have a look at their web site?  I must a admit IUI  tends to have a lower  sucess  rate, but then again, my ffriend  had  donor sperm IUI and  is now  12 weeks  pg . (not at the wessex  tho)

Hi  and  hugs to  everyone else 

AFM  
now waiting for a call Monday to say if  our egg donor will  hav  EC wed 16th, if so we  fly out  on Tues  !  Feeling a few side effects  of the progynova  -  dizzyness and a little sicky feeling  (in tescos   ) . Had  stiff neck for a few  days , think its  stress  related ,  got  swollen eye  from  cat  hair , off to  weigh in at SW  at 1pm . Think thats about it for me   


luv  sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sho -po - if it comes in packaging they will never know, or if they do see them, just say that as you are doing treatment soon, u need them as you will bloat??  

Sue- hey hun, just seen your ticker, 6 days!!  whoop whoop!!!

Had a scare this morning, had pinky stuff when I wiped, then realised that I have a spot down there that popped...sorry TMI!!  I am finding that I am sore from the constant need of pantyliners from the pesseries.....cant wait to stop them, I reckon its them making me feel periody all the time as been feeling like this since E./C..xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, could you call the company and ask them for a delivery ETA?  Usually they are pretty good with things like that and hopefully ease your mind that it will arrive before your parents do.

Hodge, sorry to hear your spot gave you a scare   Glad you found out the reason for it.  When do you stop the pesseries?  is it 10 or 12 weeks?  You should be beginning to reduce them soon right?  I hope the soreness heals soon...

Sue, wow!  I bet you can't believe it is all about to happen in just a few days!  Will you be able to log on whilst you are out there?  Best of luck, we will be thinking of you!!!

We've just had a power cut for a few hours.  We have had quite a few lately and always seems to happen whilst M&K are at school so I can't get my jobs done.  I have loads of PC stuff to do, washing, ironing, even posting a parcel all of which couldn't be done due to no power.  It's very scary how much we rely on it.  Thankfully it has just come on, so better go and catch up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Witters- ph no, what an annoyance with the power cut!! rahhhhh...but hey what an excuse for not doing the ironing whoop whoop!!!    x
Do you think that the pesseries could be causing the periody feelings as I have had them ever since transfer?:?    I stop them at the end of week 9, so another 7 days, OMG I cant wait!!  i dont mind them but having to wear panty liners all the time makes me sore, and I am spending a fortune on femfresh!!!  lol

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, I'm sure it is.  You can feel very periody anyway in early pregnancy, but the added hormone support on top of whatever is there naturally is sure to make you feel worse.  Not long to go now then   I would imagine you are beginning to reduce now?  I know I was on a reduction schedual with my FET with M&K, although this could be slightly different as I was on total reliance for synthetic hormones (not only had the cyclogest, but oestrogen and something else too) and so, the dose was high initially and then I reduced as my natural hormones took over.  Scary times to feel it is totally don to your body, but definately a huge relief!

Yep, Ironing is still not done.  Nor is the washing - I don't wish to have a bigger ironing pile after all!!  I must admit to struggling getting things dry.  Despite the recent beautiful weather, I cannot dry anything outside unless I want grit and dust in it all   So amstuck with having and airer in our already half sized front room.  Great excuse in my eyes!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodgeson - I'm with you on the pesseries, can't wait until I can stop. It takes a lot of messing about in the shower to properly get rid of the goo in the mornings.

Witters - I don't know about Hodgeson but I've been using one in the morning and one at night and I've been told just to stop when the last packet is gone


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sho Po, do as what the clinic tell you.  As I said, my schedual was very different being a FET GEEP cycle.  I bet that you too can't wait to just get up in the mornings and get ready without all the phaffing about


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a quickie about pesseries. I was told to stop at 9 weeks and I did (well 9+1) all as good nothing weird has happened! It was a little scary as they are like a crutch but all is good. Just do what the clinic says xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

just a quickie oin the pessaries, I was told to stop my hormone support at the end of week 12, I actually finished the last bits at 14 weeks.  I slowed everything down ie every other day for a pessary until I finished the packet.  more of a reassurance for me IFYKWIM.

Sue loads and loads of luck hun, really hope this go works for you!

Hi to everyone else, off for acu in a mo and the my sis is cooking me dinner!!

Catch up later    to you all.

Ells


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Mmmmm pesseries lol.....I think that I might just use what I have for peace of mind, or just 1 a day etc......I am looking forward to see how it changes the AF periody feelings that I have??

Work are being horrible, I get the feeling that they are trying to manage me out as I am preggers - they are saying that if I dont get my target this month they will put me on a capability review, that way they can manage me out!!  they will have a hard job as I am a member of ther union and been told that I have a strong case!
if they carry on, I will go to the doctor and get myself signed off as its really getting me down now   
Why are employers horrible, I have been here 4 years and have always been loyal and honest and this is how they treat me, I am so angry and upset.
I am a mortgage adviser and to get my target I need to see 40 people a month - over past 6 months I average 15 people a month - so how can they expect me to hit target with seeing under half the people that I should......thats why they cannot say that I am not capable !!!
Its the staff's job to get me people to see, so they havent got a leg to stand on!

Ladies so sorry for the ME post, just had to get that off my chest, I feel like screaming!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations on being PUPO doodle x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, how was dinner?  Isn't it nice when someone else cooks it for you?  And accu, still enjoying it and finding it beneficial?  What is their aim now that you are pregnant?

Hodge, work eh?   That does sound so unfair in what they are doing.  The timing sounds very suspicious all of a sudden.  I too think you have good grounds for a complaint.  DH is an employer as was I when I had my salons and maternity is very hard to deal with.  But, it is get overable and certainly not fair in penalising someone for it.  They must also remember that now a days, Fathers also get paternity which is just as difficult for employers.  Keep your chin up and request a meeting with your boss, explaining your thoughts on what you have heard and the fact that after a brief chat with a reprisentative, it is only fair for them to get you more appointments in order to show your potential in reaching targets.

Hey Smartie   Any sight or sound of AF yet?  I bet you can't wait to get the ball rolling!

M&K had a great time at the farm yesterday.  K's favourite were the piglets and M's was the tractor ride!  We then got to their stay and play session at the new school a little late as the school buses arrived later than expected from the farm.  The new school were great though and let us stay after the others had gone to enable M&K to look around.  Again, it has reassured us that this is the right decision.  Next week is their sports day and they put on a special race for the little ones joining in September, so hopefully it stays dry for that!

We have a carpet fitter coming out to measure up later, what with that and the wood flooring we plan for downstairs, we are now realising the expanse!  It will be lovely once it's done though.  Nobody's turned up yet, so hopefully they will be here soon!!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodgeson - Sorry to hear work are being so crap   . But they would have to be very careful in this situation. As far as employment law goes you are in a very strong position. If you're pregnant or on materinity leave employers have to be very careful about how they treat you to avoid being done for descrimination. Try not to let it stress you out too much and remember whats far far more important than work - You and your baby


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Witters, it sounds liek your two really enjoyed there trip to the farm.  It certainly seems that the school really look after them.  I bet its getting exciting now with your building work nearly finished.  I bet you cant wait to get things sorted out.  Dinner was lovely my Sisters DP cooked spag bog - it was really tasty!  The acu is lovely but I am trying to reduce the amount of times I have to go. She said yesterday that it was important that I keep going to see her but it is getting very expensive, I have spent over £1k so far and to be honest with the immune tx I dont want to keep paying out that sort of money.  I may reduce down to one a month btu we will see.  I do enjoy it but starting to find that I get a bit tense when it comes to booking future appointments   .  Hope the carpet man shows up soon.

Hodge, I agree with the ladies all sounds very dodgy!  I work in HR and specialise in employment law so if you need any advice/help give me a shout.  I hate employers that dont things properly and dont play fair!

Hope everyone else is doign okay  the sun is back tomorrow!!!  

AFM, feeling okay, still getting strong waves of nausea every now and then.  Looking forward to my DH coming home on Sunday - I cant wait.  It also means that we are closer to our scan on Monday.  Have used my doppler and could clearly hear the HB's - so reassuring, they move about quite a bit but I have managed to find them each time.  I also think that i have started to feel movements - there is a definite light fluttery feeling by twin 1 (Spice) and an occassion 'feeling' where Sugar is, I really hope that is them and not wind or my imagination.

Hope everyone has a good day!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, how exciting that you are beginning to feel movements!  I began feeling light flurries or tapping around 16 weeks with this one.  With M&K, it was past 19 weeks.  It all depends on where they are laying and position of placenta etc.  I'm so glad that you are finding the doppler reassuring.  It sounds like you have two good babies in there   M was always fine, it was K who was the trouble!  Right up to delivery day, she was doing somersaults and dancing around, so was very hard to trace.

I'm sure cutting down the accu to once a month would be more than fine.  It all takes money and time of which are both very precious.  After spenking 1K, you are a great client, so no wonder she says you must continue.  If it is getting to the point of you getting tense and anxious, it might be best to atleast give it a try.  If only those tree's in the garden were money trees...  

I've just had the water board out to locate our external stop cock.  Our internal one is leaking and needs to be fixed before the floor can be put in (planned for early next week!)  He cannot find it and will have to go and look at the old records.  It is so annoying all these hold ups.  Ofcourse he was giving all the excuses of having cars and skips in the way.  Why don't they look at records before they come out?!  I'm just getting bored of it all now...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Ells- Thats very kind of yout to offer your exppertise, I may need to take you up on that if things get too bad here   
It must be amazing to hear the heartbeats, I think that I may invest in one later on.

Witters- sounds like you are getting stressed, not long now hun, sooo nearly there!!   

Sho -po- hey hun, how r u doing?  have u sorted the parcel dilema?

Twinkle- How are you, still nauseous and sleepy??

QA- How are you hun, got any picturues of the puppy yet

Doodlepip- remember the mantra!!!!  

Hope everyone else is okay?

AFM - been little worried over the past few days as the periody feelings are back and it always puts me on edge.......maybe its just things growing, I just pray that all is okay at the scan on Tuesday, I am gonna be scared stiff...xxx
I am eating lots of chocolate and sweets, I need to stop it and snack on healthy things, I think that its where work is pants!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Witters - if its gonna be 28 days then i should come on sun, feel a little periody but  just wanna know what will happen when now and let work know sooner rather than later, but its just a waiting game!!

Hope they find your stop cock soon and you dont have any more hold ups

Hope everyone is well, enjoy the footie!

Smartie x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge,       sorry work are being horrid. Definately go to the doc if it gets you down too much. You need to look after you and your bump   

Sue,       good luck for Spain hun. Hope you hear soon when your donor is ready for EC   

Doodlepip,congrats on being pupo, look after yourself over the next 2 weeks   

Hi to everyone else, dont get on here as much at the mo, as work is full on with reports to write and end of term stuff. Doesn't mean I dont think about you all though


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies how you all doing, thought id pop in say hi. we just off to london for couple of days cant wait, seeing leona lewis at o2 monday and gonna do some shopping ad treated us so be looking forward to it for ages.
hope you all are doing ok, it seems to be good thread at mo with all good news so hopefully it will continue. hope all you pg ladies are keeping well x

kirst x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Blahhh just done my ironing and I am soooo hot and bothered now!

Just a quick one as off to take Jon to work in a minute...lazy git!

Just wanted to ask a quick question - I have noticed that my boobs arent as tender, they have got more veiny, I have veins on my chest now, looks horrible, but boobs arent as tender.
I have read that come week 9, symptoms do subside and relax....is that right?

Will catch up later for personals...xx

Hope you all have a great Sunday...xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hodge
You are right that symptoms can reduce at around week 9. I had sore boobs on and off, they got a lot better once i stopped taking the cyclogest though. Veiny is good - proof that your body is putting it's energy into preparing for breast feeding.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

AFM - feeling a bit tired and the disturbed sleep is just starting to bother me!

CJH xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope the scan goes well today Ells.... Thinking of you


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, yes, best of luck for the scan!

CJH, sorry to hear the old sleep deprivation has kicked in seriously  I remember hitting that rock bottom, all time low and it was hard. There will be a turning point though - honest! 

Hodge, try not to read too much into symptoms  You _are _pregnant! At some point, hormones do settle down and you begin to feel a little more normal. The veins are a good thing, you will soon find your boobs and belly look like road maps as the extra blood circulation kicks in. You may fine one day you have no symptoms, the next, they are back with avengence. All perfectly normal 

Kirst, sounds like you have an exciting few days ahead! Enjoy them and be sure to report back when you can!!

Bev, I bet all teachers hate end of year reports! I hope they are not too bad for you to write. I'm sure it must take up all your spare time...

Smartie, AF arrive on time? I hope so!! If not, then can't be long now 

M&K stayed and N&G's again at the weekend. I'm going to have to stop it though unless absolutely necesary which is a real shame. We asked them (all) to call us to say goodnight and they never did. IL's don't appreciate that Daddy never gets to see them. During the week, he may just make it to give them a quick kiss goodnight, but that's it. At weekends, especially recently, he is busy doing jobs. I felt so upset for DH as he kept checking his phone, waiting on their call. What made things worse was that Keilidh was asking for daddy apparently at about 9pm, but they still didn't get her to call us. Instead, we find out that as they couldn't sleep, they tried laying there with a big, long cuddle which still didn't work, so then they got them up to watch TV 'to make them sleepy'. All lovely for them, extra time and of course, the children love their special treats. When they come home however, they expect it all the time. We had a terrible time getting them to sleep when they are usually very good. We had to work so hard over the years and a few nights away, it is all undone. Bad enough as it is, but with new bubba about to arrive at any point, now is the time we need them to accept their beds the most. It's a real shame, but I can't let this happen as it's not fair on any of us. All it does is make mummy and daddy seem so cruel which is not the case.

Sorry, rant over!!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - good luck today!

Witters - Grandparents can be a nightmare! I can understand why you may have to stop them staying. You have worked so hard to get a routine for M&K and it would be great if they could stick to it too! There are lots of ways that they can spoil their grandchildren, they dont need to mess up sleep routines! I agree that now is the time you need consistency and M&K to sleep well before the little one arrives. Our DS has been amazing, the twins have not woken him up once yet and he has kept his 7-7 routine going despite being in the room next to the amazing screaming duo. Can you talk to the inlaws about how important routine is at the moment? 

cjh xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks CJH   Yes, they do know what our routine is, but as you say, any grandparent likes to treat them.  When approached, they of course deny it all, but thankfully, M&K are old enough and honest enough to spill the truthful beans   I would dearly love to spend hours on end giving them cuddles, but sadly do not have the time every night - getting longer every night.  Hopefully the laack of sleepovers may just make them understand the seriousness of it to us.

So pleased that your DS has stuck to a routine despite the night time wakings.  It really is amazing what they can sleep through when they want to


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Witters sorry to hear that your IL's are being a little insensitive towards you and DH.  It certainly doesnt sound very fair.  I hope you dont have any 'sleep' issues tonight and they settle back into their routine.

CJH, I hope that your 2 LO's settle down soon and you can get your well deserved rest.   

Hodge, my sysmptoms started to ease and come and go from about 9-10 weeks.  The strange thing is that my nausea and the head aches have been worse since I stopped the prog support    .  I have just started to get veiny (.)(.) but have a few big veins on my tummy.

Bev, hope the reports arent too taxing, my sister is doing profile reports for her kids but also trying to get her class through their GCSE's.  

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Well AFM, had our appointment this morning but no scan   was not happy about that as it was written in my notes and the doctor told us this at the last appt.  The doctor  did listen to the hb's which were amazing and very clear (when she listened to me about finding them    - she was well off initially).  She has taken away our request about my drips to see if they would cover them for me, but in the meantime I have booked my next one for Monday - another £300   .  Next appointment will be WITH SCAN at 21 weeks and then every 4 weeks thereafter for both   .  Did have blood in my urine today (I thought I might as I had another small bleed on Friday) they have sent it off for checking in the lab. I also had a slightly high BP.  I am seeing my MW for the first time on Wednesday so hopefully she will check it all again it will be okay. 

OH and ... DH is back Yeah!!!!!  I really really missed him but its lovely to have him home again.

Have a lovely evening ladies   .

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

ahhhhh just lost my last post!

Ells - fantastic that you heard the heart beats so clearly - lovely! Shame about the scan, but the 20 weeks one will be amazing! I had them 4 weekly after 20 weeks and always looked forward to them. It was the only way I could tell how they were lying as it was always a mass of arms and legs and elbows!! Hope the hopsital can sort out the drips.

Evening to everyone else - why does FF keep loosing my posts!!!
xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - Glad to hear the appointment went well. Must have been disappointing not to have a scan if you were expecting it but at least there are two healthy heartbeats and you've got DH back.

Hodgeson - Have you got your scan at the clinic tomorrow. All the best for it   

 to everyone else. I'll do better personals tomorrow I promise.

AFM - I've got my 'Maternity referral' appointment with the GP tomorrow. I don't think too much will happen except the GP will nod and say "um yes" and refer me to the Midwife (quite why I couldn't be referred on the strength of the letters from the Wessex I don't know but don't get me started on that.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells,   Aww, how annoying that after all that excited waiting, you didn't get a scan   Great that they got to hear the heartbeats though - with your help!  That must have been pretty funny actually   Yay for hubby being back.  Such a relief I'm sure..

Sho Po, glad you're not expecting too much from your GP.  I don't know why we bother with them to be honest as they make me feel like we're wasting a valuable appointment.  They don't even do a pee test to confirm   Still, it does mean that you should get a MW call soon to book your booking in appointment!  You will get all sorts of info with that and have various tests done, so it does feel 'necesary'   How are you feeling?

CJH, sorry you keep loosing your posts   that's so annoying, I've had it before now


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Evening all   

Ells, shame you didn't get your scan but great news on the heartbeats. Bet you can't wait for the next scan though.  

ShoPo, hope your maternity referral goes ok tomorrow, although like you say - you're not expecting too much. Lots more exciting appointments to come though!!   

Witters, sounds like you're still having issues with the grandparents, bit of a nightmare for you to deal with. Last thing you need right now. Hope sleep issues were non-existent tonight.   

hello to everyone else, hope you are all well x

2ww for me is going ok but just feel a bit weird, not feeling very positive but also not too down. I think the, ONLY one egg/one embryo is playing on my mind and for this to have worked will be a massive miracle... oh well roll on the 23rd!!!

take care all 
xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Such a shame you didn't get a scan... you will be a pro at finding the heartbeats with your own doppler- we always had to tell our midife where they were as they could never find them... not long till your 20 week scan- it seems to be passing so quickly.

Hodge- Hope scan goes well tomorrow.

Witters- Hope M&K settled quickly tonight for you... such a shame grandparents want to do things there way and mess up routines.

Doodle- Glad the 2WW is going ok... its hard to be positive all of the time... but remember this has worked for you 

Sho Po- Hope appointment tomorrow goes well... we also had to see our GP and we had to ask him what to do next as he seemed to assume we knew that we had to book our appointment with the midwife through the surgery 

Hello to those I have missed.

AFM- Boys are getting over horrid colds and hacking coughs... We all went to Marwell on Saturday and had a lovely family day out. Today we saw the peadiatrician who is really pleased with them and their development so has signed them off.... silly but seems a big milestone. We have Clemmie's post op follow up on Weds and hopefully find out when they will do the palate operation. Oh- Na we have booked a holiday for next year... in Cornwall... a county cottage- part of a group of cottages that will provide 3 or everything for the boys... so that will make life easier.

L

CJH- Hope you get some well needed sleep... it is so hard all the time when you are tired... know how you feel... we think we are just getting there with Charlie and then we are back to square one and have to start all over again.... hope you get there quicker than we are


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well, 

Quick update from - AF arrived this afternoon so i can call wessex tomo and book in for my scan on day 2 (wed) and start my stimms on thursday - cant believe how excited we are to have my period!! lol 

Anybody else at a similar stage to me at the wessex at the mo

Take care 

Smartie x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hodgeson, forgot to wish you good luck for tomorrow with your scan. x

smartie, it does seem strange being happy when AF arrives!!!

LAM, marwell sounds like a lovely trip


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, best of luck today!  Feels like a long time coming   

Smartie, yay!  Not sure if anyone is at your kind of stage...  I'm sure someone may pop in to say they are though.  If not, we are here right behind you!!

LAM, that's great that they are signed off so quickly!!  M&K were about three years old before they were signed off.  No specific reason as they were always pleased with progress, just what the consultant did as standard I think.  Best of luck for Clemmie's follow up.  I still can't get over what a great job they did with his cleft   How exciting to have a holiday to look forward to!  I remember taking all but the house in the early days   Great that they are supplying three of most things for you to use.  That will make things far easier 

Doodle, 2ww is emotional isn't it?   You have just as much of a chance as anyone else - remember that!  Keep faith in your little fighter  

Must go, got to sort out the waterboard...  Always something it seems at the moment


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Ladies,

Bad news for me, its all over, sccan showed that both babies have died about 2 weeks ago, to say that we are devestated is an understatment.  I cant handle the thought of starting all over again, we just havent got the spare money, just dont know where to go from here.  I just feel numb.

I have doctors appt at 4:30pm to discuss best way to get rid of them, I think that I will go for the D&C, just want this to be all over, I cant handle the thought of carrying 2 dead babies inside me.

I will need some time out - I wish all you ladies the luck in the world, thanks for all your support, its been a great help to me.

xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - words fail me they really do.      Thank you for being such a massive support for me through out TX, I couldn't have coped without your wise words! 

I understand you need some time out, I hope the Doc gets thing sorted soon for you. Your in my thoughts hun   Please feel free to PM me or drop me a text xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodgeson - I'm so very sorry. I can't even begin to think of what to say.   . Like Twinkle you've been such a support to me too and helped me in hard times. You and your DH are in my thoughts


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Hodge...   I just don't know what to say ...    I hope that the doctor is able to help you the best way possible.  To say life is cruel is an understatement.  I really am very sorry.  Plenty of hugs to both you and DH   This is certainly not what I was expecting, least of all hoping for...


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh Hodge and DH     Words cannot express my sorrow for you both..... life is so cruel.
Please come back and post when you feel able... you will be in all our thoughts.... so sorry


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Just come back from doctors - hospital will phone me tomorrow, gotta go in the morning to QA for a scan as they wont do D&C on the word of the clinic, so have to go through seeing them again on the scan, dont think that I will be able to keep it together.

I just want it over with, this is the worse day of my life


Thanks for all the kind words, they mean a lot.......I am gonna take some time out now......xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hodge       I'm so sorry I've just been reading and catching up after needing some time out myself.  Having lost a pregnancy myself I know things will feel pretty bleak at the moment.  Thinking of you and always here if you need to talk.

QA - Also so sorry to read your news, I'm gutted for you.  It will happen for us one day.   

Take care all  love CKay xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, huni I am so sorry to read your news.  My heart goes out to you both, I cannot imagine the pain you must be feeling.    .  If you need anything txt or pm me sweetie.  You are in my prayers hun.

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hodgson, so sorry to hear your news.    I don't really know what to say but I wish all the best with the difficult days and weeks to come
   take care of yourself
xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

hodgson - so sorry   

thanks Witters x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge huni as I said in my text earlier, so sorry to hear your news. I can't believe it - life is so cruel. I really feel for you both      Feel guilty for giving the card on Sunday now    Please take as much time as you need, we'll always be here for you    You know where I am if you need anything - rant, cuddle, chat, shoulder to cry on, anything       

Hi CKay glad to see you're back. How you feeling?


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hodge I am so very sorry to hear your news  . As others have said, life can be so cruel and it is awful that you are having to go through this. I am so sorry that you will have to be rescanned at the hospital, I have been in this position before after having a private scan which we found out that our baby had died. If it helps, the hospital scan should be really quick and I found that all the staff at the hospital we so kind and thoughtful. I definitely did not hold it together, few  people would in this siutation.  You will get through this difficult time    
Stay away for as long as you need to but as others have said, we are here for you whenever you need us.

CJH xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge, I am so sorry hun. Thinking of you and your DH


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Oh Hodgeson101 
There are  no  word that  I can say to  make you feel better .  I'm around  till Sat ,  please call me if you want to meet up  somewhere quiet for a hug  and  good ole  cry.   
luv  sue


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hodge - im so sorry life is so unfair - we here for you if we need us - thinking of you in this horrid time xxxxxx


----------



## PB (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi i'm new and learning the lingo - we just got a BFN last week
just read about Hodge - so unfair - sending lots of


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi PB welcom to the board! sorry to hear about you BFN, It must have been awful for you and hubby. I hope you hang around and get to know us all here! We are a good bunch   

Hodge - Sending you my thoughts again today! I hope the QA and got the bums in gear and you are being seen to quickly!     

Hello to everyone else. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Got the D&C Friday,  going in for the scan tomorrow as they wont do it until they see the babies....really dont want to do that, I certainly wont be looking at the monitor.
Today has been difficult, cant stop crying, finding it so hard to take in.

SIL is due to give birth and I just dont know how I will cope with it   

I have been brave and booked a follow up appt, booked it for 20th July, by that time, DH and I may be thinking more with a level head.

We wont give up, I know that time is a healer, just want a few months break, I checked today and if we do another cycle before march, all I need to do is have Bloods done again which is only £120.

In the meantime we will continue to try naturally, lol DH is pleased about that!!!  its been a long time!!!


xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge hunni    .  If there is anything we can do or help with just shout.  I will be thinking of you, I am so sorry this has happened.  You are lovely strong person and this is just another hurdle you have to jump over.  You will get there sweetie and you never know you may have a natural miracle in the meantime.   .

PB welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your BFN, it is always so hard, but time will help you heal and you will be strong enough to go again.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all enjoying this glorious weather - its sooooooo warm and sunny.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodge - You are being so brave, I admire you for that   . I hope that the hospital don't leave you waiting too long and that you and DH can start to heal. 


PB - Welcome to the thread. Sorry about your BFN. We're all here to provide    and    if you need it. Have you arranged a follow up appointment?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hodge, will be thinking of you over the next couple of very difficult days,   Think you are being so brave x


PB, hello! sorry to hear of your BFN. Are you over on the cycle buddies thread as well? think I "recognise" you from over there too!


Hello to all   
Loving the weather today, so sunny! apart from that, nothing much happening with me, I have one week to OTD.... thanks for all your wise words of support girls. xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, I'm glad that you are able to get in this week.  I hope tomorrow will be ok - as ok as possible anyway   I too think that you are very brave.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling right now  

PB, sorry that you had a BFN from your treatment.  All this infertility is so hard.  I hope you plan to stick around so we can get to know you and support you through your journey 

Doodle, half way there   Stay strong


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doodle how you coping??   

Quick question for anyone, Im really suffering with stiffness in my lower lower back if I sit for any longer than an hour at work. Also it feels like I have done the splits, my groin is achey and so is my hips! Please tell me this is normal? xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, that is just what I am suffering with.  I also get very numb in my legs if I don't gently move about.  Technically I have SPD, but I think that could be on the early side for you?  I would speak to your GP or MW when you get to see them.  Meanwhile, try to keep moving and shifting positions   Are you showing yet?  It could purely be the shifting of weight mixed with hormones?


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Twinkle, ouch- sounds painful! Unfortunately I don't know what is normal in pregnancy .... I'm sort of coping, if by coping you mean just generally turning into a nutter/moody cow!     DP's loving it, can tell he's not sure what mood he's going to find me in   


Witters, thanks    trying to be strong but as you can see not sure it's working!!! How are you doing?
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, sure you are strong   It's a matter of having to be I'm afraid   

I'm fine, just wanting this building work to be over with.  We have finally sorted out the water stop cock issue, well as in finding the exterior one, so plumbing works will be happening on Monday apparently.  Tomorrow, it's electrics and Friday it's floor screeding.  Hopefully as of next week, they can begin passing the upstairs rooms over to the decorator to get some paint on.  I think we are getting there now.  Certainly hasn't been without hiccups though.  Thankfully I have been feeling well throughout the works.  Only thing is the groin/hip/back thing as mentioned before and definate mood swings which I am not used to (neither is poor DH!)


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Ahh hormones are just delightful aren't they    Sounds like the next week will bring a lot of changes on the house front for you, which is brilliant news! Rooms being painted is also great news. Bet you can't wait to see a finished house though!!
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, we will begin to think we are getting there with paint on the walls.  It will be much nicer when the kitchen and bathrooms are all installed though and flooring in.  I have just had a walk round and noticed they have fitted the kitchen spot lights.  Great - apart from the fact they have ignored us and supplied bigger ones than the ones which we have supplied and labled up well for them.  It's silly things like that which makes me get so annoyed.  Now I have visions of either lights we don't want or big mistake patches in a new building   Not looking forward to breaking the news to DH when he gets in...  Hopefully I am stressing over nothing and it can simply be swapped over.  I thought it would get easier towards the end, but as it is all personal choice now, it is getting even harder


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies

PB - welcome to the thread, im fairly new too, all the ladies are lovely   

Doodlepip - Half way there   

Witters - Glad the building work is coming along nicely, you are 2 days behind my SIL with the pregnancy and I cant believe how fast it has gone! 

Hodgson -   

Hello to everyone i have missed   

AFM - I had my day 2 scan today (baseline?) and my lining is thining and is 5.7 and I have to do my first Gonal F injection tomorrow - SCARY - The only thing i have to be careful of is that my 5cm Endo cyst doesn't twist, so if i get a lot of pain i have to go to A&E!!  So do i have to start with the protein and the milk now and is it 2 or 3 litres of water a day

thanks ladies

Smartie x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - Thanks hun, I have made an appointment with the doc for 2 weeks time for something else, so If its still bad I will mention it then, I did  google and it kept coming up with SPD which apparently can start as early as 12 weeks! I have something going on and I think something is starting to show along with my fat belly!    just can't help worrying and thinking the worst.....     for me. Sounds like your building work is moving forward well. Hopefully the mess up with the lights is easily sorted x

Doodle - you are strong hun, its the hormones that make you think otherwise! I hope the next week flies for you x

Smartiepants - Yay for the next stage. Maake sure you drink lots of water and milk on top. Protien is especially important to help lower the risks of ohss xx

xxx


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

twinkle - i had spd (now called PGP - pregnancy related pelvic groin pain) really early on (about 11 weeks or so). Get a referral to physio and get yourself a maternity suport (they are great - mine was a physiomed one - really comfy and padded). The support helps for activities involving standing and walking, but not really for  sitting. When it was bad, ice on the area really helped, as did a hot water bottle (only supposed to do this for 20 minutes to avoid overheating). In bed, a pillow between my knees and between the ankles took the pressure off. The good news is that it completley disappeared a month after the twins were born.

PB welcome to the thread!


Doodle - you are doing great - in the home stretch now. Those pesky hormones just get worse when you get your BFP on OTD!

Smartie - good luck for injections tomorrow. I am not sure about milk/protein and water - I am sure one of the other ladies can advise.

CJH xx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks CJH, useful info! I tried the sleeping with pillow last night and it seemed to help as I didn't move around to much during the night and wake myself up. 
Im going to see how it goes. I hurt most in my lower back when sitting, it feels like something needs to crack , I can handle the groin feeling when im walking its my stupid back!

Yay for the sun today! xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, thinking of you....

Twinkle, yes, I second what CJH says.  A pillow is a must, you can get all sorts of different shaped maternity pillows to help.  Also, a physio will be able to give you some exercises to help (or look online).

I had a positional scan today and definately head down which is great.  Apparently it is low down which ofcourse doesn't help the SPD or PGD, whatever it is known as now.  All measuring well and guestimated at 6lb 4oz already!  

Smartie, I hope the injection went well!  certainly begin the protein, 1 litre of milk and atleast 2 litres of water per day thing now.  It is a real struggle (especially if you are a bit like a camel like me) but will help loads...  I hope the endo behaves itself, we do not need any A&E visits!

Off to sort out paint and doors and bricks now, then sports day, so busy, busy busy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just got back from the hospital, wasnt nice, but at least we got to see again just to double check, was really sad   

I am in tomorrow for the D&C, just want some closure now, so that me and DH can move on - yes its so hard, but I know that time is a healer and it will get easier, just doesnt feel lilke it ever will right now.
I am starting to cramp and have bad back ache, so Nurse said that maybe I may start to pass the babies before tomorrow which I really dont want, as she said that the clots could be as big as an Egg, dont want to go through that.

My Mum has said that she is gonna pay for the next cycle, or if we can get half, she will pay half, so I am happier that we dont have to worry about the money now, so at least now, once we are over this, we can try again.

Anyway ladies, I think that its time for me to forget aboutt all this for a few months, so gonna say bye, I will pop on now and then, as you can imagine, all you lovely ladies are pregnant which is wonderful,  I just find it hard to keep on this thread as it just makes me more upset....ooooooo I dont mean that in a horrible way, u know what I mean........

I dont know how I would have got through the TX without you ladies, I just need a clean break for a while now..

Love to you all..xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodge -    my heart is breaking for you right now. I understand entirely your need to stay away for a while. You need time to heal. I'm glad your Mum has offered to help with the next Tx, it must be some small comfort to you and DH at this very difficult time. You're in my thoughts and prayers right now.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hodge- thinking of you... come back to use when you are ready... my love to you and DH


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hodge - really been thinking of you today, i know excatly what you are going through and would not wish it on anyone. you need to take some time, it is hard coming onto site with pg ladies wilst you have gone through this, and we totally understand and you will be back when you are ready. will we all be thinking of you and dp. 

hope everyone else is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Love and hugs to you both Hodge   We'll miss you, and will look forward to you popping by whenever you are able


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - Im going to miss you loads, but understand why you need to take a  step back from here. I hope tomorrow is over quick. Keep smiling sweetie and love to you both xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge,      like everyone has said you are going to be missed. Totally understand where you are coming from in needing the time out.


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening Ladies

CJH - Thanks Hun, your babies are gorgeous    

Witters - Ive drunk over 3 litres today, didn't get much work done as i was always in the loo! - How was sports day? ive just been invited to my friends little girls while ill be on the 2ww so that will be nice.

Hodgson -   

AFM - One injection down, lots to go.  Finally did the first injection myself this morning after DH was holding it like he was gonna kill me    and it didn't hurt at all, so long may that last, might even let DH do it tomo! 

Take care all

Smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, yay for the first injection!  The anticipation is always worse than the shot itself.  Great to hear you did it so well   Well done also on the fluid intake.  I found that really hard as I really am not a drinker - very naughty.  As your body adjusts, it will get easier - but those toilet visits will continue I'm afraid  

Sports Day was fun.  They had some great races, so was very entertaining.  M&K were up for their race and telling me the other children were slow coaches compared to what they will be!  When it came to their race, there were so many along the start line that poor Keilidh got left behind but Myles ran really fast!  Keilidh ran up after with Grandad just so she could get a prize!  Nothing like an incentive   It was lovely as despit their sunglasses and hats, their new teacher spotted them and came over especially to say hello which they loved.  Hopefully in their current school races, they both will run  

I hope everyone else is ok.  Especially thinking of Hodge, I still can't get over her news


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge hun, I am thinking of you and your DH today.  Take us much time out as you need we will always been here for you when you feel ready and strong enough to come back.  Sending you lots of love and   .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hodge sweetie am thinking of you and DH   

Sorry for being distance at the mo ladies, just been a busy week. Hope you all have a fab weekend and the    continues.


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Thought I'd just say - I phoned the clinic today to ask when I can start again. Have to wait until 2 cycles so looking at starting again first week in September. Feels like ages away........


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hodge, If you read this, although I didn't really know you as I have just joined, I am so sorry to hear your news and I wish you and DH all the strength xx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

I am waiting for AF in order to have my day 1-3 scan so we can work out whether to go for IVF or IUI. And I am now currently on Day 31!!  I have never had a cycle this long before! I know it is probably just the stress and anticipation of waiting for it, but now of all times


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Weesa.

Hope evryone is ok.
Hodge  you have been in my thoughts today (hugs to you and DH)


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

morning ladies   

Hodge, been thinking of you    hope you are holding up xx


Hello Wessa    it's funny how no matter how regular you are AF never plays ball when you need it to!! Hope you get your scan sorted soon x

Smartie, pleased to hear injections have been ok, totally agree, the thought is much worse than the actuality!

Witters, sports day sounds fun! Loving the fact they were telling you all the others were slow coaches!!!   

QA, how are you doing? I know it seems like it but I bet September will be here before you know it x

Hello to all, wishing everyone a good weekend.

AFM, nothing to report, just feeling a bit periody but not reading too much into anything at the moment. looking forward to and dreading OTD all at the same time, not long until 23rd..........  

xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodlepip just wanted to pop on and say keep up the PMA    and remember *THIS HAS WORKED YOUR ARE PREGNANT*.

Morning to everyone else  , I hope the weather perks up a bit more.

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Ells, that just made me smile!! I'll keep chanting it!!   
x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is doing ok   

QA, September will soon be here hun   

Hodge, thinking of you   

Witters, how you doing hun? Not long now. Is your DH able to take leave when baby arrives? Bet the twins are looking forward to being big brother and sister   

Ells, how are you hun? Bet your bump is growing   

Doodle, the 2ww is torture, not long now         

Weesa, hope AF turns up soon, let us know if you want an af dance   

Smartie, I never let DH do my injections, Im sure he would have enjoyed it too much    

Sue, think you are in Spain now, keeping everything crossed for you hun       

Hi to everyone I've missed   

AFM, af arrived this morning so am phoning the clinic on Monday to book my set up appointment     Will be doing the long protocol this time, so will start injecting and downregging on day 21. All my treatment should then be during the summer holidays so don't need to tell anyone at school. 
DH and I have decided this will be our final attempt, the cost both financially and emotionally is just too much. If James ends up being an only child, then so be it. 
Love Bev x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

AF arrived this morning, so scan is Monday afternoon. That will help decide IVF or IUI.
Major carbohydrate ingestion today  
I wish my personal circumstances were as easy to sort out!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning ladies! 

Weesa - Welcome! Good luck for scan on Monday - keep us posted on how it goes.

Bev - that's great to hear that you will be having your start up appt soon and starting treatment. Keep strong and    that this cycle is the one for you. 

QA - as Bev said, September will be here in no time   

Hodge - hope you got through Friday, you have shown us how strong you are over the last few weeks  

Doodle - how many days now til OTD? Is it 4? Hope you are doing ok   

Smartie - thanks! We think they are pretty cool - if you can believe it, it still feels really unreal that I have twin babies! Glad to hear you are getting on OK with the injections - you are right they are much easier than we think they are going to be. Good luck with the water !  

Ells - how is the bump doing now? Must be growing nicely! 

Witters - Not long now huni   All set?

AFM - fathers day today so up with DS and babies to give him a lie in! Since 6am we have made and decorated cupcakes, written cards and made footprints. Next year I'll get a bit more organised but its amazing what you can do when you have to! 

Hi to everyone else - have a lovely weekend!    to all


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi girls.

Sorry I've been AWOL for a bit. Busy weekend!

Weesa and Bev -  for af arriving and hope all is well at the clinic. Its great when things actually start happening isn't it.

Doodle - Not long now. How are you feeling?

Smartie - Glad the injections are going well. I got DH to do all of mine but he did have the habit of making me start laughing just as he was about to stick a needle in me. 

Witters - How are you feeling?. I hope your managing ok in this heat

QA -    as CJH said September will be here before you know it.

 to everyone I've missed

AFM - I've got my first midwife appointment on Friday so I'm  quite excited (not to mention paranoid) about that. There is some debate in our house as to whether or not I'm beginning to show. DH thinks so but I can't see it myself. I do feel at bit more bulgy when I run my hand over my tummy though. DH's reassuring answer was "no you're definitely starting to show, you're not normally that fat"   . He'll be laughing on the other side of his face when he can no longer fit in the bed.


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ladies, hope you are all well

Just a quickie from me, nearing the end of my 2ww and the nerves have set in big style!!! I think it's because on my last treatment I started bleeding the day before OTD. So now that I can see OTD approaching the knicker checking has stepped up a gear    fingers crossed I can last until wednesday - only 2 more sleeps!

sho po,    laughed at your DH's showing comment, sometimes it amazes me how men can be so well meaning and word it in totally the wrong way!! not long to wait until your first midwife appointment! Yay!!!

CJH, fathers day sounds fun, hope he enjoyed it!   

hello to all I've missed, brain is like mush at the moment!!
xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sho po - im too asleep in the mornings, dh wakes me up just before hes leaving and we do it together lol, bet your excited that you are starting to show (even if its only a little)!

weesa - congrats on AF, how did scan go today?

doodle - not long now, keep the PMA        

BAE - lol - i hope all goes well with your next treatment

Im starting to feel like things are happening (day 5) ovaries are a little tender, had my first cetrotide injection this morning...what a faff! and tummy came up in a beg red angry rash and a little swollen but went after a few hours.  Have been drinking my 4 litres of water so hope all is doing as it should, cant wait for wednesday to see whats happening.

Hope you are all well

Smartie x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Scan today was pretty much as expected, they don't advise IVF as I have only two follicles, but to stay with IUI.

My situation is a bit complicated by an on again/off again relationship. I was all set to go on this journey totally alone, until he came back last month and said no, have my baby. Ideally he wants to wait a year and develop our relationship and then try, but appreciates that my fertility doesn't have a year. So now he is talking to his lawyer re what happens if we don't work out and there is a baby (also because my ex is an abusive multi millionaire who is still very bitter and twisted  ). I feel in limbo. I may have to pass on this months cycle as there are decisions that have to be made and only a week on this cycle in which to make them. One thing I AM clear on, if he doesn't want in on this wild ride then I am using a donor whether he is with me or not. This is too important to me. But there is also there may be the chance of having a baby with someone I am I love with. So, on top of all this I am feeling anxious and insecure, and not sure which way is up right now. So not in a good place right now I am afraid. 

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, sounds like you were all set for a great Fathers day!  I can't believe how much you got done in such a short space of time!  I'm sure it all went down very well  

Sho Po, I'm sure if you are showing, you look lovely   The early stages are always difficult and remember, you are both looking from totally different angles   Best of luck for Friday  

Doodle, good luck for tomorrow!  I hope AF stays away for a very long time!!   

Smartie, sounds like great signs for day 5   Sorry about the red, angry rash   What we put ourselves through eh?   Glad it all settled pretty quickly...

Weesa, I hope you are able to continue with this cycle.  It must be so hard to have all those extra pressures and emotions on top of the ones already there for treatment.  Things will work out Weesa  

Bev, best of luck with this cycle!   I'm sure the long protocol will give you long term results   DH will take some time off once bubba arrives, but will likely be fitting bathrooms and kitchens   Still, it has to be done.  He is past the worst of the office move now, but still has some way to go with general setting up and getting the old unit into 'pass back-able' condition.  

I am expecting some strong discussions soon with the builder.  They are wanting to move the fridge out into the new kitchen so the plumber can do his bit.  All fine, other than it is still very damp and dusty out there from the floor being newly laid.  The doors are open still top and bottom and the electrics are not yet live, so no lighting and will need to watch out for extension cables.  Also, in a couple of days, the last part of the floor will be screeded at whichpoint we will have to walk over some planks to get to the fridge and hopefully by that point kitchen.  I can understand things need to be moved etc, but I think he forgets I am due to give birth shortly, we have two small children and two dogs, one of which is very poorly due to all the dust and dampness.  I stupidly thought it would get easier as we near the end, but it's just getting harder.  I'm at the point where I don't care what happens, just get it done.  DH is getting very protective and making sure his family are all kept safe.

I didn't help things yesterday as I was brushing Maku (he is severely tufting right now and everything and everywhere is white from the hair) and I must have caught him as he went to bite me.  This just goes to prove that we are all a bit stressed as he has never done that in all the 13 years of being on this earth.  It punctured the skin on my knuckle and so I had to go to A&E with M&K last night. It really isn't bad and only tiny, but as it's a dog bite, I now am on antibiotics which I hate taking meds incase it hurts bubba.  All the doctors and pharmacies say is that they are better to take than to get an infection from the bite.  I'm so annoyed at myself for doing it.  Poor boy is poorly again and coughing loads despite being on various medication.  I could tell he felt so bad about it.  All I want to do is cry at the moment...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters  sounds like you are having a very stressful time at the moment. I really hope that things settle down and the buidling work gets finished asap!

Bev - we did LP this time, my body seems to respond a lot better to it then SP- I did add Royal Jelly and Bee propollis to help egg qualilty and quantity this time and I am sure that is why we had such a good crop and got to blast. I am sure this will be a good cycle for you sweetie and you will have a positive outcome. Its great that you can time it for the summer holidays hun! That must be a weight off your mind. Not long until you start jabbing either.

QA - September really isnt that far away hun, it gives you the chance to enjoy the summer and get yourself ready for tx.

Sho Po, I was showing from 8-9 weeks - alot of it was due to bloating from the extra prog support I was on but I am really starting to get quite a bump. I was measured by the doctor last week and my bump is measuring for 22 weeks and I am only 17! Are you rumbing your tum alot?

CJH sounds like everything went well for Fathers day - you are very organised! I bet your DH was most impressed!!!

Doddle    thinking of you sweetie, keep saying that mantra *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT!*

Smartie all sounding good hun. I too used get a little irritation after the jab it used to itch for a bit and go a little red but it settled soon - thankfully it wasnt after every injection. You will get used to it and it does become second nature - which is quite scary really!! Good luck though hun, I am sure you will see some nice follies at your next scan.

Weesa sounds like you have a lot on your plate. It sounds sensible delaying tx for a bit so that you can get things sorted out this IVF business is stressful enough on its own let alone with other issues to deal with.

Sue hope all is going well in Spain and that you are PUPO now!!! Lots of    coming your way.

LAM hunni, how are you doing? I bet you are starting to see some big changes in your boys now! Hope you are able to enjoy this lovely weather.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well  .

AFM - bump is defo growing well! I am so glad we bought the doppler, it really is very reassuring. Had a whole load of appointments sent through for the hospital - it feels like I am going to be living there! We seem to have appointments every 2 weeks after 20 weeks  . We also can submit our plans this week!!!!!! yeeeeeeeeey! One stinky bat and its costing us over £2k    but at least we are now moving forward. We hope that they will look at us sympathetically and stick to the min time scales of 4 weeks for plans approval given our situation. That would mean we would hopefully break ground mid August and then be able to start on the roof around the end of August once the licence for 'THE BAT' comes through. I cant wait - everytime I thinnk about the house and the babies it seems to shrink!

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely sunshine - its beautiful out there!

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doodle - I wish you all the love and luck for test day, you seem to be doing really well and seem really calm. Look forward to hearing you news xxx       

Witters - you having a rough old time of it, I feel for you, i really do! Things will start looking up, just look towards that. Have they given you an estimated time when they hope to finish?

Bev - I wish you all the luck for your next cycle.  

Sho Po - Awwwww icckle bump, I bet you have.....Mike keeps saying im "rounding" I never had a flat belly any way!!    

Smartie - thisngs sound like they are going in the right direction. Fingers crossed for some lovely follies on Wednesday   

CJH - Crikey well done you on Fathers day, how did you manage to do all that in the morning!    Im rubbish in the morning! 

Weesa - Im sure the decision you make will be the right on and I hope it works out for you, this cycle, TX is hard enough without added stress.

Sue - Hopefully you have left on a jet plane and all is going well. Look forward to an update when your home.

Ells - hows things going?

Hodge - sending you more     I hope your ok xx

Sorry to everyone I have missed!

AFM - Im ok......took today off poorly as im struggling, Sicky feeling is back with a vengence, just as I though it was setteling    Realised my back and hips only hurt while sitting at my desk at work, my chair is all singing and dancing as it is so not quite sure what can be done about it!

Getting nervous about my scan on the 30th, luckly its in the morning so no hanging about all day.

How beautiful is this weather, even though I can't handle sitting out in it    

xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, do you have a stool to rest your feet on?  I find raising them slightly can help.  Will your next scan just be at the hospital?  It's so much nicer not needing the dildo cam   You wll be fine   I hope the sickness subsides...

Ells, best of luck with the building work!  Do you have estimated times to completion?  Ours is hopefully finishing on time (2-3 more weeks) but it really is getting stressful now.  I hope that your project is over much quicker!  You do need space for the little ones, but will cope with whatever is thrown at you.  I know we went overboard with all the equipment and niceties and only used most of them as making a point with them being there.  This bubba  will only have the basics which we felt we needed / used which should help space wise.  In a few weeks time, I'm hoping we will be looking for things to fill the space!  I'm sure the bat people will be sympathetic with your situation.  To be fair with all our dealing with various Companies relating to the build, they have been very good in getting things moving.  May not feel it at the time, but big Companies do have silly, time consuming procedures to follow   Still, the threat of a hormonal lady on the other end of the phone is usually enough


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Witters - funny you say that. Yesterday I was sitting sideways to my desk with my feet on another chair! Felt a little easier. I have everything crossed for you they finish in time 2-3 weks isn't really that long, i hope the sun continues to shine during those weeks too x

Ells - exciting news about the build! I hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you xx


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Big hugs for Hodge         

Hope everyone OK I keep trying to catch up it's been a while.  Will try and do some personals at some point this week.

Am now back at work which is a shock to the system body healing well after the ectopic op and the op going wrong and all that - just got some nasty scars now.  Saw Patsy the counsellor for a few sessions at the clinic, very helpful, been on holiday, had a little good bye ceremony for the lost pregnancy (we called him/her lentil and peanut ;-) ).  Thinking of going again for IVF in August clinic say SP this time.  Bev this could mean we are cycle buddies I have my set up next month after I get AF.  I've waited a while as I just wanted to be very ready in body and mind.  Have started the royal jelly and vits, soon going to give up the booze, thanks for the tip on bee propolis Ells I'm going to get me some of that.  Hello to everyone here I am an oldie and have been away (needed time out) and now come back, as think we're ready to move forward now.

CKay xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay    welcome back sweeite, glad to hear that you are healing up well and that you are feeling strng enough again.  It wont be long before you are starting again then hun.  On the Bee Prop - 1 used 500mg a day tablets - got them in H&B - they have got offers on at the moment buy one get one half price!!

Twinkle - hope you are feeling better - this heat cant be helping, make sure you drink lots of water so you dont dehydrate!!    I too hope the build goes smoothly!!


Witters - The have told us 12-15 weeks as approx figures but luckily the guy we are going to have do it lives 5 doors away and used to go to school with my DH and also happens to know one of our managers here so we should get special treatment!!!!  Hopefully we wont have too many probs getting thing started and finished, I did rememeber about your gas and water metre issues so when the builder comes over next week I will speak to him about the rellocation issue and get moving on that so we dont have any hold ups!

Hope everyone else is okay,

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, Definately sit down with them and go over all your utilities as a priority.  If it wasn't for these timely niggles, we would not have had half the issues and stress.  It's great that you know your builder personally, should help things along a bit.  good luck with it all!!

CKay, wishing you the very best of luck for your treatment   So pleased that you are feeling strong enough, you had quite an ordeal.  How lovely to have a special goodbye ceramony, I bet that was hard, but helped with healing  

I've just got back from the doctors after checking my tetanus, I was 4 years out of date!  Worth checking all of yours...  Another jab/medication to worry about with bubba


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters - I know for a fact mine is up to date having had a booster last year due to a garden hammock collapsing on my head


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ouchie!  Did you need stitches?  Sounds painful!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Witters- hope the dog bite heals quickly... they wouldn't give you medication if it wasn't safe... but still a worry I know. Hope the last part of the build goes smoothly and you are soon enjoying your new house  My tetanus is well out of date- but then I can't have it as the last time I had it I swelled up like a balloon- mild allergic reaction that will only get worse if I have it again- so have to be careful and make sure I wear gloves for gardening and other tasks.

CKay- welcome back Hunni... glad you are back at work and healing... thinking of you.

Ells- hope you are ok... building work sounds like fun but will be worth it... hope it all goes smoothly. You will have lots of appointments carrying twins- I am suprised that you have the appointments through already- sounds much more organised than the appointments we had when I was pregnant.

Sho Po- have you spoken to anyone about your pelvic pain... I ended up seeing a private physio- experienced with pregnant women as no one would take me serious and said I should expect discomfort carrying 3- it was the best thing I did- saw him a could of times before and after the birth as my pelvis had twisted.... don't suffer- get it sorted 

Weesa- good luck with the IUI and tour private life- hope it is all back on track for you soon.

Doodle pip- keep positive hunni- not long to go now.   

Smartie- Hope the side effect from the jabs don't last too long.... it will be worth it in the end.

CJH- sounds like you had a goos fathers day... very organised 

Hello to thouse I have missed.

AFM- we are all well. Boys finally over a horrid cold. Fathers day went well- bought the boys t-shirts to wear and did DH a picture mug... we were going to have a day out together- but had an awful night before hand- so we all had a nap in the afternoon instead. The boys are growing so quickly. Clemmie- is going backwards and able to press up on his hands and feet. Charlie can get up onto knees and elbows and Zac shuffle backwards... Thgis week Charlie has started making sounds like mama and dada and looks to us when he says them- so cute. Had 2 invites to 1st birthday parties today- how scary that seems.

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Witters, sounds like you've had a real stressful time of it. I hope the bite gets better soon. I can understand why you're worried about the drugs but I'm sure they wouldn't give them to you if they were worried. 
I really hope you're in a brand new house soon! How long do tetanus jabs last for? I think I had one when i burnt myself with a kettle of boiling water, but that was a good few years ago now......

Hi Ckay    Hoping August comes round quickly for you

LAM, wow it sounds like your boys are becoming very active, you'll have your full!!   

Twinkle, sorry to hear you've been feeling rubbish today, good move to have today off work though. Hope you feel better soon.

Ells, good luck with your plans. hope it all goes well for you.

Smartie, well done on the 4 litres of water, don't think I've ever managed that much!!!!

hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Thank you so much for all your good wishes for OTD tomorrow, AF has stayed away so just one more sleep! Am really quite nervous, also feeling very periody today so not that hopeful..... arghhhhh,mind is in overdrive! Just hope I can get a decent sleep tonight!

xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Weesa - Sorry you have all these extra pressures at the moment, I'm sure it will all work out for the best   

Witters -    I'm so sorry you are feeling down, I hope the builders are more considerate and sorry that Maku is poorley again.

Ells - Glad your bump is growing well and good luck with the building plans   

Twinkle - Thanks hun, sorry you are struggling, not long until your scan now   

CKay - Hello    Welcome back and good luck with your next tx

ShoPo - Sounds painful!

LAM - Thanks hun, your boys are growing up so fast, bet they make you laugh every day   

DoodlePip - Thanks Hun, Good luck with OTD tomorrow     

AFM - been stuffing my face tonight, think im a bit worried about tomo, but im sure all will be fine.

Take care all

Smartie x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Just a quickie to wishe Doode the best of luck tomorrow - fingers and toes crossed that you see a BFP !!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle keeping everything crossed this morning for you.
         
Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doodle I have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Morning ladies


thank you all so much for your words of support but I'm afraid it's a BFN for me this morning. Thought that maybe getting to OTD this time would be better but turns out it's just as heartbreaking     feeling rubbish as you can imagine, will call the clinic at some point to set up a follow  up appointment but will do that when I'm sure I won't cry down the phone!


xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Doodle -    I'm so sorry you didn't get the right result this time. Take some time to look after yourself and try to stay positive.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doodle - Im so sorry to hear that hun, I really am.     Look after your self and take some time to get over the news. Im sure the clinic will understand if you cry when you call, its to be expected xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, so sorry to hear your news


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Doodle so sorry hun


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Doodle- so sorry hunni


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Doodle      So sorry to hear about the BFN.


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Weesa - things sound tricky I hope you manage to have some good talks with man and work something out - maybe it won't be in time for this cycle but good things come to those who wait!

Smartie - 4 litres that is a lot! Hope scan is good for you today

Witters - Golly hope you're feeling better after the bite and the situation with the fridge has been sorted!

Ells - what a nightmare with the bat - hope it doesn't put a spanner in the works too much. I'll pop down to H and B at the weekend and get some I noticed the offer on TV I will be stocking up!

Twinkle - Good luck for scan hope sicky feeling has eased a bit for you

LAM - father's day sounded good time flies by so quick doesn't it.

Doodlepip - So sorry I wish it had been the result you wanted - have follow up when ready - I thought I'd cry throughout ours but was ok in the end I'd left it a while though. Thinking of you.

AFM - nothing new here just tired - not enjoying work at all! Trying naturally this month you never know stranger things have happened - don't hold out much hope though. Love to all CKay xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle I am so sorry to read your news hun.  This is really tough and I hope you will feel stronger soon.  Sending you  lots of     .

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Doodle so sorry for your news this time, take care x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Oh Doodle, I am so sorry 

and don't worry if it's the Wessex - I've cried all over Lorraine down the phone before!

x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you ladies   
phoned the clinic at a point where I felt that I wouldn't cry and then promptly cried when I said the test was negative! oh well I haven't made a follow appointment yet but will probably do that next week.
Hope you're all ok and enjoying the warmth
xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Doodle - sorry you had bfn this cycle - hope you feeling as well as can and take some time, dont worry if you need to cry and remember we all here for you if you need anything
kirst x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Evening all

Quick update on me

Had scan this morning (day 7 of stimms) have 9 follies on right ovary measuring 17,16,15,14,13 and four at 10mm my endo cyst is still at 5cm on my left ovary and she could see some follies but they were being hidden so she couldn't measure them, she said they might not be able to get any off the left but the right is doing well, so i go back on friday for scan and bloods to see how its going.

good news on the footie front and i have next week off so i can watch some tennis, so yay!

oh, and i have finally managed to get a picture of my gorgeous furbaby 'Baxter' up as my profile picture so im well chuffed   

Take care 

Smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle, thinking of you... 

Smartie, Baxter is gorgeous!  So glad you managed to get his picture up   Sounds like you are doing well follie wise.  Too bad about the cyst and potential difficulties getting to your left ovary, but sounds like the right one is making up for it   Go follies grow!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Well what an eventful 24 hours I have had....

Yesterday I woke up and I just didnt feel right, headache, period pains etc.....No bleeding from the ERPC.

I went to the loo at about 2pm and I started to pass Heavy blood along with clots the size of oranges, I was very scared as DH was at work.  I called the emergency line at the hospital and they said that if it got worse to call them back.
Well......the next hour, I was flooding, I couldnt stop hemaoraging and the clots were pouring out of me, I felt faing and very frightened.

In the end the Gynae called me an ambulance and I was rushed in.

When I got the hospital I passed something the size of my hand........it was left over products from conception I and I passed my Placenta.  I cant beleive whats happened, I passed so much material, surely they havent done the D&C properly.

Today I am in pain and concerned that there maybe more in there......they put some tablets inside me, since then nothing more has come out apart from period like blood.

They are arranging a scan next week to check,  I am just so fed up and upset with all this, apparently they said that 1 -100 people have this...how unlucky is that eh!!!

Sorry for the ME post.

Doodlepip- My thoughts are with you and DH, stay strong and take time out to think....dont give up sweetie!!!

Hope everyone else is okay, will catch up later and read through to catch up..

xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh Hodge I just can't believe what you've had to go through. With everything you've described it really doesn't sound like they have done the D&C properly, how can there be so much material left. Hopefully you're through the worst of it now. You have every right to have a ME post, you really do need lots of    and TLC right now.


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Hodgson, you have had such a horrible time of it. I too cant believe what you've had to go through     I hope the pain subsides a bit today and you can get some rest.
Take care of yourself     
xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hodge, you poor thing!   As if it isn't bad enough to experience what you already have.  I truly am sorry and hope that you are well over the worst now


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hodge - What an awful thing to have to go through after such horrible circumstances in the first place. I hope your taking it easy and have your feet up, no cleaning the kitche   

I really hope tis is the end of it and you can start to look forward


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

hodge    hope it all eases today... take care


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge, I am so sorry to hear what you have been through.  It sounds very scary.    I hope that you will start to heal soon.  You are in my thoughts hunni.      .

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

to Hodge huni, thanks for calling me      xxxxxxxxxxx

Doodlepip sorry to hear your news   

Hi to all you other ladies. Just laying low for the mo - am reading how you're all doing though xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hodge         you poor thing hope the pain and bleeding eases soon


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hodge   

thanks witters, ive got a scan and bloods tomo so fingers crossed they have grown some more!

Take care all 

Smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck today Smartie!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks witters x

Quick update from me, had scan and bloods on Friday and i have only 3 the right size so i am booked in for EC on Monday, im a little disappointed and have lost some of my







, so send some my way ladies please! Just done my trigger shot so all set to go.

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine, take care

Smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Smartie - Great news about EC on Monday. Try not to be disappointed, after all it only takes one egg    Loads of       headed your way.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartie, keep thinking quality over quantity. Good luck for EC hun


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Smartie - some of your other follies may catch up- you would be surprised by how much they can grow over a few days!  However, 3 is a good number  - sending you lots of PMA              .

Hi to everyone else hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather     .

Hodge sending you a big     .

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

ah thanks ladies    pma seems to be back today!             

Hows is everyone doing?

Smartie x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck with EC tomorrow Smartie xx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck for EC tomoz Smartie xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks twinkle and QA, hope you are both well x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Too hot!! DH refuses to hug me for more than 30 seconds because I'm too warm   

Witters- How are you getting on in this heat?


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Smartie- I only had 3... and 3 eggs collected and look at us now... as others have said it only takes one...
Good luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is coping in this heat... too hot... we had to travel 2hrs each way to a christening today as we were godparents... too hot for the boys even just in their nappies....
Hope they sleep ok tonight as their routine today is all over the shop


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, just a quick post as most of you don't know me!   

Just popped on to see how Witters was doing mainly - can't believe you're nearly due!    

Are the twins excited about having a sibling? I have another twin mummy friend due a singleton any day now and she's very excited - said she doesn't know what she's going to do with all her free time though!     

Alex turned two this month and Michael is now 8 months - where does the time go? Still haven't ruled out trying again!   

Hi to everyone else who remembers me and good luck to all those still cycling,

x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Good luck Smartie - hope it goes well tomorrow. FIngers crossed for you


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

CJH, I remember you getting your BFP - your twins are gorgeous   .


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Spoldgesmum, your two little one are very handsome fellows too!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, I hope all went well today!  I'm sure your 3 follies will do their best   Rest up, especially with this heat, go find somewhere with air con  

Splodge, hey!   Lovely to see you!  Thanks for checking up on me   I can't believe how quickly the weeks have passed...  M&K are very excited.  They are very involved with everything already and looking after me well (tell me I shouldn't bend or lift etc and they will help clear up for me - bless!)  Hopefully they will have the same attitude once bubba is here   I must admit, it will be strange to have just one baby to look after, not sure yet if it will be easier or harder - I will let you all know once I do!  Best of luck to your friend!!

Your boys are lovely, where did the time go?  Good for you for not ruling anything out... 

Sho Po, I hate the heat at the best of times so it's no different really.  My feet and ankles are swelling like good 'en's though which is not fun.  We went shopping over the weekend to get some bigger, comfy shoes and also another dress as I only have one and that needs washing now!  Silly really spending with only a short time to go, but needs must at the moment!

Hey to everyone!  I have the dentist later, I've been putting it off, more due to lack of time than anything, but I'm hoping my big tummy will pull the heart strings so they don't plan anything more than a check up for me


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Well, It's been an eventful weekend!
BF and I split Friday night. First person I have let myself love in many years and I  got stomped on. 

But, as I was at the right place in my cycle I had a scan Saturday, triggered yesterday and had my second IUI this afternoon!

I have a lot of mixed emotions, feel really heart sore and tearful. 

Also, feel sooo crampy! 7 hours after the trigger my lower abdomen swelled right up and I was really sore, like I had just started my period, today less swollen but still crampy all day - is this normal?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, sorry you have been through all this Weesa   It must have beed difficult to make the decision of your IUI so close to such an emotional weekend.  Hopefully you will get a great result which will focus your energies on something positive   I'm sure the crampiness is as expected, especially if you are wound up and tearful, those tummy muscles are working overboard along with the evasion of IUI.  Just try your best to take it easy and put your feet up and I'm sure it will ease off for you


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa -    sorry that you and BF split but I admire you for taking control and going ahead with IUI. As Witters has said I'm sure the cramping is normal, you've had a bit of messing around 'down there' so its bound to feel a little uncomfortable. Fingers crossed and lots of       for your 2ww.


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hodge – Just awful for you I’m with you on the ‘it only happens to a rare few.’  I had it all happen along with re-admission to hospital.  It feels rotten and why me I promise you it gets easier but hard to imagine I’m sure right now.  Thoughts with you.

Doodle – hope things seem a bit brighter for you only do follow up when ready – remember you can see Patsy the counsellor for free too I found her really helpful.

Smartie – hope EC went well for you today ‘ quality not quantity,’ as Bev says it is wise words.
Witters- Hope dentist OK

Splodge – hello –just reading your signature that’s a positive story.

QA – hope you’re feeling a little better

Weesa – very courageous wishing you all the luck for this cycle.

AFM:  Had a great weekend in Oxford with a friend – drunk Mojitos – my favourite.  Now got the Sunday night feeling on a Monday as back to work tomorrow – boo.  CKay xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Well EC went well we got 5 eggies so im well chuffed, just hoping they and DH    get    tonight and we have a good phonecall in the morning   

Weesa - sorry you are going through this difficult time and well done for carrying on with tx this month, everything is crossed for you x

Witters, hope the dentist went well, sorry you are suffering in the heat, hows the building work coming along now?

Ckay - thanks hunni, boo for going back to work for you though!

  to everyone else, how are you all?

take care 

smartie x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Smartie - fab news! Hope your not to sore and your taking it easy. Lots of jiggy jiggy vibes heading the Wessex way!

Weesa - I wish you all the luck for this cycle. Its hard enough with out the stress of a break up so I hope you stay stron g and think positive about the future xx   

Ckay - cocktails on a  hot sunny weekend! what could be better! Sounds like you had a lovely time! It will soon be the weekend again   

Witters - How was the dentist, don't envy you xx   

Shoo Po - hows it going! Have you got a scan booked soon?

Splodge - hello! Nice to meet you, great positive story xx

A big sunny hello to everyone else, how beautiful is this weather.

Afm - not much goin on here, sicky feeling seems to be calmer today, not counting my chickens though....Every day im more knackered, thats fun and we have our scan on Wednesday which im obviously anxious and scared about, so lots of positive vibes would be greatly received!   

xxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartie, well done hun, 5 eggs is great. Keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow       

Weesa,       hope your tummy is less swollen now.

Ckay, sounds like oxford was fun hun   

twinkle,                 

Hi everyone else    

afm, my drugs arrive wednesday    and have got my set up appointment next wednesday. Wessex are doing it over the phone so I don't have to travel over, saves me a lot of time. So here we go again


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, that's great news!  Roll on a great call tomorrow   

Twinkle, you are hopefully heading out of the 'feeling awful' phase and into the 'I feel great' stage with lots of energy (boy do I miss that part  )  Enjoy your scan on Wednesday, where are you going for it?  It will be lovely to get another sneaky peek.  How our older generations got through pregnancy without them, I do not know!

Bev, wow!  That has come around quick!  That's great that you can do the initial appointment over the phone, it must really help you out time and cost wise.  Best of luck with everything, sure it will all turn out well this time 

CKay, it's lovely to see you posting again   Your weekend sounds like lots of fun 

Dentist was fine, potential niggle which will need x-raying in 6 months, but generally she was very kind.  M&K both had a ride in the magic chair too which  made it all worth while.  Building work is coming on, but plumbers are our issue now.  I have it in my head it won't quite be ready in time, but hopefully will only be a matter of weeks after.  We are currently working out kitchens and worktops.  I believe I am going to love my new kitchen!  May even learn how to cook properly to actually use it too


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Fab news Smartie!  Sending lots of    vibes to the clinic tonight and    for a great call tomorrow.

Bev, hun, that really is quick.  You'll be PUPO before you know it.  Great that you are able to do a telephone consult!!!

Wessa, hun you really are very brave making this decision.  I hope that everything works out for you hun     

TWinkle know exactly what you mean - I dont think the worry ever stops but you will be fine- its amazing how much they change in such a short period of time.  Lots and lots of      for Wednesday hun.

Sho po, you must have a scan coming up?

Witters glad the dentist was gentle with you!!

Ckay your weekend sounds fab - shame about having to go back to work!

Splodgesmum - wow your boys have grown!!  Glad you keep popping back!

Hodge, hope you are recovering hunnim sending you lots of gentle     .

CJH hun how are you doing in this heat?

LAM - hope you are able to keep cool in this heat.

QA how are you hunni?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay   .

AFM doing okay, managed to convince DH to part with £4 to get a paddling pool - I also said he can use it to keep drinks cool when we have bbq'a   .  My feet will be nice and cool in this heat now.  I really do miss our pool - we had an out of ground one in our old house and it was great in the summer!  Off to london again for another round of retests - not looking forward to it in this heat.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck with your journey to London Ells   It's hard anyway, let alone in this heat.  Hopefully all will be good and you'll be home before you know it.  Did you ever get anywhere with BUPA?  Enjoy the cool paddling pool, I could do with something like that, only haven't got the space outside right now.  The builders have taken over the back and front lawns, plus the driveway (usually we can fit a good 5-8 cars depending how careful you are, now we are lucky to get one on  )  We re-found the air conditioner over the weekend though, so I've been hibinating in our bedroom where it is lovely and cool   Lovely - made me all happy again 

If/when you go for the building work, are you planning to move out or continue living there?  In hindsight, we would have moved out I think.  We've got through it, but it is hard and doesn't feel like your home anymore.  I've given up with cleaning, but atleast it is a decent excuse


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters,

I do hope its a painless day tomorrow   .  Still waiting for a reply from BUPA - this is the 3rd letter in the series   .  I have also spoken to a solicitor about it to see what they think and they have offered to write a letter to them free of charge so feel it will be worth trying it.

We will be moving out for part of the build.  DH spoke to one of the potential builders at the weekend and he thinks it should be pretty  straight forward and thinks it will be done and dusted in 2 months - I have told DH to add another month on to cover it but it really would be fab if we could do in that time period.  I just hope his quote comes in competative!!

The weather is going to be cooling down a little this week so you will hopefully be a little more comfy.  Not long to do now though, I bet you cant wait!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great that the builder feels confident with the 8 week period.  That would be much easier, especially if you are out for part of it.  Our 20 weeks is up at the end of this week and is getting boring now!  I must admit to having a bit of a hormonal flip on Friday, so much so that DH bugged the builder so much that he called us at 11pm to talk about it!  I had just had a MW appointment where I was told bubba's head is now engaged and I got back to have a look around and could not see any realistic end in sight!  Whatever happens, we will cope, matter of having to. In a way, I am still in denial that I am so close   Self preservation I think!  I too hope your builder is competative and able to meet your budget


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

I very good friend one said to me - you may in the future regret not having another child (if you choose not to step off the cliff now), but you will never regret having one. And i do think she is so right, hence I closed my eyes and jumped! And you know what, I feel good about it so I know I'm doing the right thing.  

I am taking progesterone support and I have to say I feel horrible. Tired, crampy, sluggish, headachy. Just like early pregnancy actually - is this normal? Has anyone else felt this way?


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Quick update, will do personals later!

4 out of our 5 eggies fertilised so we go back on thursday for ET, cant stop smiling lol

take care

smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay excellent news Smartie. Lots of    and    for ET.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fab news Smartie, eeeeeekkkkk you will be PUPO very soon xxxx

Weesa -  I can't really answer your question, with all the drugs I had during tx its hard to say what caused what symptom. Just remember that cyclogest can cause all sorts of symptoms including ones like early pregnancy symptoms. If in doubt give the clinic a call. Im sure this hot weather desn't help either x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

fab news Smartie!!!
xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fab news smartie


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Great news Smartie xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, wow, that's great news!  Well done so far 

Weesa, sounds like good advice   Fingers crossed you will find out that it is pregnancy symptoms, not just the progesterone support   Unfortunately, at this point, the hormones are the same regardless of outcome, but let's hope they continue past test day


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Great fert rates Smartie - you must look like the Cheshire cat   .  You must be really really pleased!

Weesa - yes the prog support does cause those symptoms, I put all mine down to the drugs I was on and never once considered they could actually be real pregnancy symtpoms!  

Witters,      I do hope that the 11pm chat has helped.  I cant imagine how you are feeling, I too would just want it finished now.  The finishing off bit does take the longest though as you dont see too much happening - have been there twice in our last two houses.  I really hope that they put a spurt on this week and next so when little one arrives he/she has a lovely nursery ready!  I hope we will get our quote this week, he has offered a discount for cash payments so that would all help.

Hope everyone else is okay   

AFM nightmare trip to london - got very close to the deadline for the blood test - about 5 mins   .  Spent about 6 hours in traffic and ended up with a parking  ticket for allegedly not having a valid ticket - which was actually on the dash board bought from the ticket machine right next to the car!  Going to appeal so hopefully will avoid the £60 fine!  Absolutely shattered now!  Hope you all have good evenings.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, best of luck with your quote, that is also an agonising wait   Great that you have a couple of options monetry wise  

We will get there.  Apparently they are having issues with plumbing and were told today that they will work out the 'extra' cost and timescales   It frustrates me that they suddenly find issues so late in the day.  They confirmed they won't be finished as scheduled on Friday, but we knew that...  We are at the point where the finishing touches need to be done in a certain order, such as flooring needs to be down to hang doors properly and fit skirting as an example.  They are still finishing off the roof, they also need to fit the suntubes and other bits and bobs.  It is coming together and if no baby was due, it would be easier to cope with.  I have felt much better today just as I have taken a step back and almost ignoring it all.

Sounds like you had an awful trip to London.  Hopefully your appeal will work out.  Perhaps ask if the clinic could vouch for you being there and in need of medical attention?  That along with the proof of parking ticket should hopefully get you out of the fine.  I bet you were so annoyed!  DH had one the other day.  The guys broke the microwave during the office move and so DH popped to grab a new one.  He had reserved it and parked where there hadn't been parking charges, but turned out that they have been recently installed.  So for a 5 minute trip, it made out to be a very expensive microwave  

I had an annoying trip today too.  My cars ABS light keeps coming on intermittantly, mainly when on the motorway.  I took it in a couple of weeks back and spent £250 plus a couple of hours waiting following a seperate diagnostic visit.  They tested it, but as soon as I was on the motorway, on it came again so I took it back.  Another 15 minutes on the diagnostic machine exposed another part - to be ordered in.  I went today, another 2 hours (when they quoted 30 mnutes)  and £130, same thing.  Now they need to order in another part!  I took out my angst on them and they have agreed to come and collect the car, fix it and drop it back to me.  I can't keep travelling like that so close to my EDD on my own.  Technology is great - until it goes wrong!  Hopefully it will be third time lucky...


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Ells - Thanks hun, so sorry your trip to London was a nightmare    about the parking ticket, do you have to have anymore immune treatment in London or are you all done?  Im very interested in the whole immune testing/treatment thing and IF this tx doesnt work i would like to look into it because of my Endometriosis, so might be picking your brain!

Sho Po - Thanks Hunni, How are you getting on? When is your next scan?

Twinkle - Thanks hunni, im really looking forward to being PUPO it will be the closest we have ever been! Hope your well, let me know how your scan went today.

BAE - Thanks hun, WOW for getting your drugs today and glad they can do your set up over the phone a lot less stressful for you, you will be on your way in no time, are you doing SP or LP this time?

Witters - Thanks hun, Glad you are taking a step back, what will be will be and you will take it all in your stride, are you able to stay somewhere else when bubba is first born?  hope you get the car sorted out ASAP

Weesa - Thanks sweetie, How are you feeling today?

LAM - Thanks hunni, How are your boys?

QA, CKay & CJH hello, hope your well.

AFM - I have a question for you wessex ladies...Im booked in for ET on Thursday(day 3) they have never mentioned a day 5 blasto transfer, do you know why they havent said anything about it? do they not do them at the wessex? is it because the embies are not good enough to get to day 5?  soory for all the questions but feeling a bit confused!

Thanks ladies

Smartie x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Smartie, I *think* they only offer a blast transfer if you have many embryo's as only the strongest make it (hense the point of going for it as it offers better success rates) but, you will loose some along the way.  If you only have a small number, they would rather not risk you having nothing to transfer.  For reference, my two were day three's - frozen when they were below freeze quality and both stuck.  You still will have a great chance of success - 50/50 in fact


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

ah thanks witters, can always rely on you to put my mind at ease


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Well done Smartie - good luck for ET tomorrow. Like Witters said, you have a great shot at it now, you will be PUPO very very soon.

Weesa - so sorry to hear about your breakup     i felt just like you with the progesterone support during my IUIs. Good luck, when is OTD?

Witters - hope the car is sorted out

rubbish personals, twin to attend to


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH said:


> rubbish personals, twin to attend to


You think that's a good excuse? You must have plenty of time on your hands!  Only joking  How are you coping? Remind me, how old are they now? It is very hard yet very rewarding too... you will realise that once you get time to think


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie,

feel free to pick away!!!  I am still having drips, these go on until about 28-9 weeks so still have a few to go.  

To help answer your questions on blasts, they do do them at the Wessex (ours were day 5 blasts) they will only consider blasts if you have more then 5 embies and dont have any clear leaders - at day 3 we had 14 embies and I really wanted to give blasts a go so had mentioned this before in my meetings with Jacqui, Sue and Chantelle, although I did have to remind the embryologist when she phoned me to book me in for a day 3 transfer   .  You can always ring and speak to the embryolist and see what they say you can ask them about quality at that point too.  I know that some of the London clinics will do blasts with less then 5 embies but you have to be prepared that you may not have anything to transfer.  The Wessex like to try and get you to ET as they are better off back in your womb rather then the lab - IYSWIM.       

Witters - cars    and garages   , nothing like getting your stress levels up!  I hope they get it sorted out once and for all as its not fair on you to keep going back with the same issue.  I am glad that you have been able to 'ignore' the building issues, it really is frustrating when they come back and ask for more money, sooooooooooo not on!!  I see it that they should have thought about it all in the first place!  Oh BTW I have just order my seat belt thing as its starting to get uncomfy now.  I got it from Amazon for £15 it was the cheapest deal.

Twinkle how did the scan go?  I really    all is well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing okay!

I have written my letter to the parking fines people so hopefully I will be let off !!!! At least I dont have to worry about parking today!!!!


Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Smartie - We had 12 embryos and weren't offered the chance to take them to blasts but then nor did we ask. Two of them were subsequently taken to blast because initially they seemed to be growing abnormally fact and they wanted to take them further and see what happened. However this was after ET (we had day 3s put back) and they were subsequently frozen.

I'm canvassing opinions. We haven't had a date for our 12w scan yet. The midwife said (at appointment on Friday) that it could take a couple of weeks but not to worry because nuchal scan can be done up to 14w. The problem we have is that we had hoped to tell everyone next weekend (10th). We're going up to Yorkshire to see my family. Its my birthday weekend and we're seeing all of my family in one place at the same time (which is very rare). If our NHS appointment hasn't come through in time DH suggested paying for a scan. 

Would you do this or is it a frivolous use of £150 just to make the timing better for us?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Sho Po, I am not sure where abouts you live but... there is a place in Fareham called First View that will do dating scans and reassurance scans for £50 and £60.  We are debating about whether to go and have one so my parents and sister can see.  They do seem to be able to fit you in for appointments quite quickly.  
On your 12 week appointment have you thought about phoning the hospital/your MW to chase it up? We had our 12 week scan done at 11w5d because of our bleed which meant we didnt get one at 13 weeks.  If you are at worried about things you could always ring your EPU and see if they would do a scan?

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls,

Just a quicky, all was fab at the scan! The little monkey was being very stubborn though and decided it was far too comfotable upside down, so we where sent for coffee (woo hoo caffine) and cake. 45 minutes later they tried again and still not playing ball and even when prodded it sorted shaked the pod off and stayed right where he wanted! This time we where sent for a walk and a jump around and thankfully 3rd time lucky the little monkey moved enough to get the all the measurments! It was so amazing to see, but now my tummy is soor from the pushing and im shattered, we where ther 3 hours!

Will be on later this week to do a propper catch up.

Smartie - lots of luck with transfer tomorrow, make sure you pop your feet up xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay great news Twinkle. 3 hours!!, Must be a boy if its being that awkward


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hi girls, 

Smartie, I feel absolutley horrible. I am all bloated, still crampy, emotional with a banging headache - yeuch 

I had the iui on Monday, so this makes it two days in? another 12 to go......!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, so pleased all worked out in the end!  This one was playing difficult haveing knees up tight to tummy and hands up by face which proved measuring interesting.  We were able to get it done with a quick jiggle off the couch though, so wasn't that cheeky   3 hours is a long time!

Sho Po, I have been to First View several times (4D this time and reassurance scans with M&K) and they were brillient each time.  They are very good at getting you in quick too.  They do a nuchal scan (11w to 13w6d) for £100 or scan plus bloods for £170.  They also do a well being scan for £60.  I would first call your hospital and see if you can book over the phone, you usually can.  I know with M&K I had to do that and glad I did as they all but forgot about me   Personally, I would also pay for the private one given the situation, knowing all is good will make it a much better experience  

Weesa, you will get there, honest!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Twinkle - great news on the scan.  It hard to burst isnt it when you see them!!  Hope your tum recovers quickly.

Wessa - the symptoms are not nice !!  Make sure you are drinking lots of water, should help with the cramping and the headaches.  !2 days and counting now hun.  It will all be worth it when you see that beautiful BFP!

Smartie lots of luck for tomorrow - think happy thoughts and get soemthing orange!

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Ells - can it be a terry's chocolate orange?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Absolutely!!! Orange is orange!!!   

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- hope you get the quotes in quickly so you can start your building work. Nightmare about the parking ticket and your trip to London... the trips will be worth it though...

Witters- nightmare about the car... I should think that they would collect it and return it... hope it is sorted this time around.

Twinkle- Glad the scan went well... Glad they got the measurements in the end

Wessa- Hugs- sorry you are having do many symptons- be kind to yourself.

Samrtie- Good luck for ET. I am sure it will all go well.

CJH- Hows the slepp now... is it getting any better- we have only just got there with all three boys and still have some bad nights... it just seemed to suddenly click... we just kept plugging the same things and it (fingers crossed) has worked.

Hello to those I have missed.

AFM- well can you believe the boys are 9 months old today... where has that time gone? They are all doing so well... they are such smily boys most of the time and we are so so lucky to have them. Busy planning and organising their naming ceromony at the moment... we are holding it next month. If anyone is interested in using reusable nappies I will have some tots bots to sell on... used but lots of life left in them... send me a PM.

Hugs to you all

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

LAM - I'm amazed your boys are 9 months old! It's great that you have lovely happy boys and are enjoying it so much. 
The sleep issue is up and down for us, sometimes they have a couple of good nights only waking at 11 and 3 for a feed and sleeping in between. Then one of them throws a curve ball and has a really bad spell - waking up loads of times each night. Niamh has got her first tooth so has been pretty grouchy with it, Max is revving up for his first - lots of dribbling, red gums and chewing everything in sight. So we never seem to know whether they are waking and grumpy because of pain or just being pickles. We get all hardline with them and then discover that they have a new tooth or bad wind and then feel bad   . The trouble is that DS slept through by now, so we have high expectations!!   They will get there i'm sure!

Twinkle - fantastic news about the scan, i reckon its a girl - they seem to know their own minds quite well!  

Weesa - sorry to hear you are feeling pants - hang in there  

sho po - i would phone your hospital, if they can't do it in time I would book in a private scan. Shop around as the prices do vary a lot. Like Witters I used First Vue in the past - really lovely.

Witters - you are right - lots of time on my hands    ! Actually, it is so much easier than I thought it would be with M&N. Everyone was so negative about twins, the reality is so much better than i could ever have thought. They are just starting to really notice one another which is so lovely. They accidentally held hands this morning and it was lovely, and as they are both teething they seem to be "borrowing" each others hands to chomp on. It's lovely and I would not change it for the world, even though there are a lot of nappies, lots of washing and less sitting down than with one!

Hugs to all


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

CJH, it will be interesting how I compare this one against the two, being the opposite way round to you.  I'm sure it's very different and easier in some respects, harder in others.  There is no getting away from the special bond that twins or more have which does help.  They in general I believe they end up much easier little people to deal with as they have only known sharing and patience.  Admittedly, they don't like it at times, but it does become easier for them in the follow on years such as starting school etc.  It also means routines need to be strict which as you say can make you feel bad, but will pay divedends in the future.  Knowing boundries is very underestimated.  Any little give in or slip up will be well remembered - and used again!

It is a lovely stage as they notice each other.  My favourite picture ever of them is simply their hands held together.  They fell asleep once like it so I grabbed the camera.  So special.  We suffered a lot with sleep issues.  We always seemed to have one good one, then they would turn tables and swap over.  We still get bad nights now, but atleast we can talk to them and explain what will happen if they don't atleast try to go to sleep (as in they will be asleep when the sun is out and the other children are having fun)  All good fun  

LAM, 9 months old eh?  They have been in this world longer than they were in your tummy!  You wait for their first birthday, it is so bitter-sweet.  You will end up remenising leading up to the big day as to what happened the year before   Sounds like you are doing an amazing job


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters, CJH and LAM - Clearly my hormones are raging    Reading about how well all your little ones are doing and all the challenges and rewards of multiples has got me in tears


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

OMG ET was soooo painful!  It took Sue 2 attemps to get the littens in, apparently i have a twisted uterus (you learn somethjing new every day!) but i know have 2 'good' grade embies on board, bring on the 2ww!

Hope you are all doing well x

smartie x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Ooh Smartie, lots of luck your way  !!
I am on day 4 of the 2ww and it sucks!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Great news on good grade embies Smartie. Sorry to hear ET was so difficult but hopefully you can rest up now and enjoy being PUPO. Remember the mantra *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT* (that goes for you too Weesa  ).

Hope everyone else is ok.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Smartie - Sorry to hear that ET was so painful but very glad to hear you're PUPO. Sending lots of    and sticky vibes your way.


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks Ells, Sho Po and weesa

 
THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

smartie- congrats pon being pupo... lots of rest now


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yay for being PUPO smartie! Make sure you rest up and keep thinking those positive thoughts xxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks twinkle and LAM - my PMA is sky high today, lets hope it stays there! lol


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Witters - are you ok hunni, its unusual for you not to be on here every day


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Feeling better, but still so crampy.I seem to be crampy on a daily  basis - is this right??


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder where witters is?    Hopefully just busy with the builders x

Weesa - every one is different hun, I felt crampy all through 2ww, whether it was the cyclogest or everything healing, I don't know. You will drive yourself made worrying. If your really concerned give the clinic a call in the morning


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wessa the prog support can cause cramping but also the transfer can too and it can last through out the 2 ww and beyond.  If its gets too much ring the clinic   .

Hello to everyone else - boy am I glad its Friday !

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning all,

hope your feeling a bit better today weesa

have a great weekend ladies

Smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa - Hope you're feeling better today. 

Weesa and Smartie - Sending you lots of    sticky uterus vibes.

  to everyone else.

Quick update from me. We caved and couldn't stand waiting for our NHS appointment any more so we booked an appointment for a private scan at First View. We had it this morning and it was the best £60 we've ever spent. Two beautiful babies, strong heartbeats, both measuring about 13 weeks. I'm on cloud nine


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats Sho Po!!!  It really is amazing to see isnt it!  Will you be telling everyone your happy news?

Smartie - keep up the positive vibes hun!!

How is everyone else?

Well i am in a bit of worry zone at the mo, got my immune retests back and they are not looking too good.  I think part of the prob is I have only just finished my steriods (last tablet Monday last) adn I know sometimes your body can react plus I am in the 18-22 week period where they do flare - so i am praying very hard that that is what it is and things will  settle down after the next drip.  Going to ring the immune doc on monday and see what he suggests.  Really hope I feel some stronger movement and kicks soon!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone one!

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi ladies
sorry for me post coming up !
Been in tears today just want to have our pg and baby, i have to put a brave face on it all the time at work at home and its killing me. everyone knows im losng some weight and why and they just think that jan feb time will fly by and it will all be ok. they dont know how it feels to have to wait and then go through this ivf. i just feel like im letting everyone down.
sorry i said i was ranting xxx

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Huni      .  Birdey you rant away hun this is what we are here for and we all know and understand how hard this journey is.  Sending you lots of      .  

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst-    come here as often as you need and rant away its what we are here for. This IVF journey is so hard and so cruel. Just try and think of it as you are getting your body ready.... could you find a positive outlet for your frustrations- new hobby, a journal.... thinking of you and come and moan whenever you feel the need to. You next go will be your turn it has to be...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks ladies
lorna thank you for pm really appriaite it.
trouble is some ladies dont get pg put of this do they, i cany handle losing any more its too hard. think im just having rough time at mo and will prob perk up again. our 1st baby would have been 1 tom and just keep thinking about it. i know there are so many ladies who in same boat so just gotta get on with it. 
hope you both doing ok 
kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Kirst hon,  you are so right, it is such a tough thing to be going through. It's even harder when people around you don't have much idea of what it's like. It must be such a tricky time, anniversaries bring back all the sad emotions. Sending lots of hugs to you and DH.

You are right that one of the hardest parts of this rollercoaster is that there are no guarantees but i so hope that you are lucky on your next tx - you really deserve it. Like you, I have lost two pgs and it is so hard, i lost faith in my body's ability to have healthy eggs and carry a pg, but it didn't fail me. Hope it's third time lucky for you hun. 

You are doing so well, loosing weight is really tough (I had to shed a couple of stones before I could go forward with the IVF). Do you have much to go?

take care and rant away, we have all been there.
xxxxx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Oh Sho Po your post gives me hope!!

Kirst, what can I say? Rant away in this safe and warm place x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Kirst -   No one who hasn't had to deal with IF will fully understand the pain and heartbreak it causes. The only thing you can do is hold on to hope. And never apologise for having a rant, that's what we're here for   

Ells-I don't really know much about immune issues but I do know that pregnancy after IF seems to be all about worry. Sending loads of    and    your way. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello ladies

kirst  -   

weesa - hope your not going too    hun!   

do we think witters has gone into labour ladies. has anyone heard from her the last few days?

sorry im shattered had a lovely day with dh but after sat on sofa for last 3 days its taken it out of me!

take care all, i will catch up better tomo

smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I was beginning to wonder the same about Witters


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

sorry I've been awol for a while now.. 

Anyway, just been catching up with all your news.
Weesa and Smartie, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad, and I hope you are managing to keep the positive thought going      

Birdey,      hope you are feeling a little brighter today. this is so hard and like the others have said you do only understnd that once you have been through it. x

Witters, in labour....... I wonder!!

Sho Po, scan sounds brilliant   

hello to all I've missed I will catch up properly soon

Well last weekend we (including the 3 dogs) piled into the campervan and headed off for a long weekend, we got back the middle of last week and it was just what I needed. It was so lovely and warm and just nice to be elsewhere. Then our new sofa arrived later in the week and I spent a couple of days faffing around in the house sorting, which was kind of calming. 
I have also joined slimming world, I seriously need to lose some weight before we go ahead with tx again. First treatment I put on a lot of weight and then all my best intentions of losing it were ruined by Christmas    so with this second treatment even more weight was added ...oops..... anyway I nearly fell off the scales with shock on Wednesday evening but at least I feel pretty positive about doing something structured about it. 

hope everyone is doing well 
xx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Not doing too bad, trying to keep the PMA up!  
Now on Day 7. Not sure I can resist the temptation to test before day 12 though!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey girls!  Sorry to disapoint, but bubba still safely tucked up   We had to move out temporarily to enable the builders to sort out the plumbing so we had another 'holiday' as the children call it   We did have a trip to A&E with Myles though as they had been swimming in the pool, came back to the room for a shower and slipped, knocking his head on the handle of the bath.  The main concern was that he was crying uncontollable and appeared dazed, unable to concentrate on anything.  Thankfully we were seen reasonably quickly and had a thorough check over and all was fine.  We then went back to the restaurant at 8:30pm, so pretty busy and they were both so good that a couple of guests came over to compliment their behavour.  So the day ended very positively  

Weesa, stay strong!   you can do it!  Keep in the positive frame of mind and hopefully you will get a nice strong positive on test day   

Doodle, sounds like you had a great time away and just what you needed.  How was it sleeping in such a confined space with three dogs?  I bet you had warm, furry blankets!  Best of luck with the weight loss!

Kirst, sorry to hear you are at a difficult point emotionally   Anniversaries are the hardest thing and there is no avoiding the thoughts of what should have been   As everyone has said, Infertility is one of the hardest things anyone could experience and nobody understands the true emotions and how it takes over their lives unless experienced it first hand.  I think you are doing great and just pleased that you feel able to come here to vent.  We all need that special place which is full of support from truly understanding people.  We all have different journeys so don't understand 100% but are certainly up there with you on some parts. Oh, and there is no way you are letting anyone down!  Best of luck with everything  

Ells, sounds like a worrying time for you   How did you get on talking with the immune doctor?  I hope you are feeling better about it all   Tummy rubs to you...

Sho Po, great news about the scan!  They really are good there and very sensitive to your needs.  So, did you tell your family?  Got plenty of pics and DVD's of bubba's I guess   not your usual 3


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Ladies

We are thinking of signing up with Wessex, and i wanted to get a feel for how you guys feel about them? It seems that people either go here or to salisbury, what made you choose wessex?
Are they helpful and kind?

Do any of your hubbies get "stage fright", if so how was that managed.

I know pretty much NOT ALOT about ICSI and the neds ect which is what we will need, how di you guys cope with it all?

I have PCOS, dh vas reversal after 13 years antibodies low count 
xxxx


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

i meant meds...


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay Witters glad you''re back we missed you   

Poor Myles, glad he's ok though.

We've only been able to tell DH's Mum and Dad so far. We're going to to Yorkshire to see my family this weekend so will be telling everyone then (although from what DH's Mum said they may have already guessed). Their reaction was great, lots of squealing and jumping up and down. We let that settle in and then told them it was twins, cue more squealing and jumping up and down   .

Hello kazwindy - We chose the Wessex based on a number of things mostly postive reviews from here and location. There's a lot of appoinments and as we live in Southampton we didn't want to make life hard for ourselves by having to travel a lot. Personally I can't praise the Wessex enough but then one look at my signature and ticker will tell you why. 

We had straight forward IVF so I can't really offer any advice on ICSI but we got through all the appointments and injections with a good sense of humour and lots of communication. We've always had a close relationship but I think this brought us closer.

Regarding stage fright, DH had to produce a sample in a hospital toilet once   so he had no problems at the wessex. I think you need to have a sense of humour about it and remember that everyone is in the same boat and no one is judging you. Hope this helps


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello lovely wessex ladies

Witters - glad your back hun, we have missed you, glad that myles is ok now, must have been quite scary for you. How is the house coming along?

Weesa - step away from the pee sticks! how are you feeling now?

Sho Po - that must have been such a great moment for you, im looking forward to that

Ells - hope you are feeling a bit better and that your drip today goes well.

Doddlepip - glad you had a nice holiday hun, what make of doggies do you have? i have a 2 year old Boxer called Baxter!

kazwindy - Hello hun, we are going through are first tx at the wessex and have been very happy with them so far, we chose it because of the reputation and of the closeness as we felt that that was very important with time off work etc (we are in Eastleigh but both work in Winchester) good luck with whatever clinic you choose and your tx 

AFM - well have been to gp this morning and have been signed off for 2 weeks for stress! have called work and was lucky that none of the managers were there so spoke to one of the supervisors who doesn't know about the IVF and have told her ive been signed off and all was fine so im feeling a lot happier now. i have never been so tired, is this a good sign?







also im very tearful at the mo, my emotions are all over the place, had a row with DH last night about something tiny, oh this is all so much fun! lol

take care all

smartie x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Smartie    Sorry to hear you've been having a stressful time at work but I'm glad that you're feeling better. Tiredness is a very good sign. At about the same time as you I felt so tired I struggled to keep my eyes open at work (that hasn't gone away yet btw   ) and I can cry at the drop of a hat, usually when watching some soppy crud on TV and DH thinks its hilarious


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Smartie - I was exactly the same as Sho Po! Still cry at a drop at the hat and am cream crackared! Im      for you.
Where do you work in winch? I live and work here too! xxx


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh and forgot to say, will do a propper catch up when I get home xxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Twinkle - I've just noticed our tickers, after my dating scan we are now snap


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh yeah! How bizzare when you had et a week after me?


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't understand it either. The twins were basically measuring a week ahead of where we thought they were.


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

oooo your obviously providing them with lots of yummy growing stuff, where I like chocolate!!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

ah twinkle and sho po you have really cheered me up, i so hope i get the same results as you two.

twinkle - i work at winch hosp, where do you work hun?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Smartie - Good old Hampshire County Council!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

have they been good with the whole ivf thing?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Absolutly amazing I have to say! Luckly I work flexibley so if im having an off y and have no meetings then I can work at home, which has been a god send? How about you? I would expect the nhsto be understanding......? xx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thats good then.  they have been ok i suppose, i get 5 days for IVF per 12 months and the other 2 weeks i had to take as holiday or as unpaid leave, but after talking to some of the ladies on the june/july thread i went to the gp today and have been signed off with stress for the next 2 weeks to hopefully i will get my holiday back, time will tell!  I wanted to take these 2 weeks off as i work in medical records and it envolves lots of heavy lifting/carrying and can be quite stressful at times, they said if i came back next week i could do something else but i dont really want the stress, so now i can sit back and hope fort the best.  did you take any of the 2ww actually off work?


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I used leave for some of the appointments, I could have just had the time off and worked before or after the appointment but there wasn't much point.

From EC i self certified for 5 days. Chantelle gave me a letter to give to my employers, because it was IVF it is classed as pregnancy type sickness, so can't be added as normal sickness and stay on my record. It worked out quite well. That is the only time I had off for 2ww, I sit at a desk all day so there was no risk and my job isn't stressful.

I hope you get your holiday back. Could you have not self certified for 5 days?? xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Smartie  - all sounds perfectly normal to me - my emotions where all over the shop - it actually was one of the 'symptoms' I have never had on previous tx's so I take it as a good sign    .  I had the whole of the 2ww off this time, not done that before, and i think that being able to take it easy and rest helps.  Anything that reduces stress is good!!

Witters - glad to hear all okay.  Pleased that Myles is okay it must have been quite a worry   .  Hope the plumbing is sorted out and finished pronto.  Will you be cutting the ribbon soon?

Kaz, we have been at Woking and Wessex, and I would definitely recommend the Wessex, the staff a much friendlier and the doctors do the scans - at Woking nurses did them and you very very rarely saw your doctor - but had to pay a tidy sum for tx!!!  We have always had ICSI and DH hasnt had stage fright as its a little more private at the clinic.    The med's for ICSI and IVf are the same and the protocols are not different.  I have found that they do give you a more personal service at the Wessex but one or two of the nurses can sometimes be a little abrupt but thankfully you dont speak to them too often.  The doctors do listen to you and are open to your views which is always helpful. Are you and your taking any vits and supps?  There are a couple which have shown to help improve sperm and egg quality.  Give us a shout if you need a list.

How is everyone else?

AFM had my drip today - much more relaxed now that I have had it done - took just over 4 hours though    but at least I could watch TV!  Feeling a bit shattered now but off to go and get my clexane from the chemist - I hope there isnt a queue!

Have a great evening ladies.

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hi Smartie, girls,

Still the same really, always having had a flat stomach (gym rat!) now have this distended pot belly which I am hating. Very sore enlarged boobs and constant cramping. And the days go sooooo slow!

have to laugh, undressing my five year old for swimming she is wearing underpants that aren't ours.......she tells me that she had gone to school commando this morning - she'd dressed herself and I didn't check whether or not she was wearing any!!  I am absolutley mortified!
x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

grr, just lost my post!

twinkle - its all so confusing and they said that the ivf policy they had was nothing to do with the pregnancy ones so who knows! im not gonna worry anymore, what will be will be, i have more important things to worry about 

Ells - Glad your drip went ok and that you are feeling more relaxed and positive, look after yourself and your precious cargo 

weesa -  about the pants, sorry you are having cramping, hopefully its a good sign 

THIS HAS WORKED I AM PREGNANT

Take care

Smartie x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Weesa- your post made me smile.... I have taught lots of children in the last 10 years that have forgotten to put their pants on when getting dressed... a very common occurance 
Reminds me of when we had twin boys in thr Reception class who had toileting issues- they were playing in the playhouse and wet themselves so took off all their clothes and put them in the toy washing machine  

Ells- Glad you have had the drip.... hope you can relax a bit more now.

Witters- Hope things your end are nearing completion.

Hello to all- sorry tired and can't keep up with personals.

L


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

evening ladies   

Weesa,    to the pants!! LAM, I suppose that is one advantage to teaching secondary - no pant issues for me to worry about!

Witters, nice to hear from you. It's getting very close for you..    and yes we did have furry blankets when ever they got the chance they were up on the bed, or you roll over to see a pair of eyes staring at you!! 

Smartie, hope you're ok. We have 2 bichons and a black lab. One of the bichons is getting on a bit though, he's 15 now. I'm guessing your pic is your dog - vey cute   

Sho Po and twinkle, think it's great you have the same dates now!

kazwindy, we basically went with Wessex because we live in Southampton. I was totally clueless about tx and ICSI when I started this. I sort of picked it up as I went along and the staff at Wessex are really friendly and helpful so that helped me out a lot. Also I don't think we are classed as having a brilliant chance of success but there was no issue with them taking us on. Good luck making your decision 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing well.

Think I am going to book my follow up appointment tomorrow, so that I can see if there is anything I could have done differently especially after I only got the one egg. That seems to be what is playing on my mind, I had 7 eggs at the first go and I'm wondering why it dropped so much......
Anyway on another subject it's my first weigh in tomorrow at SW to see if I've lost any weight and I'm really nervous!!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, awww, how cute!  Well the idea, not the fact you had two near naked children to deal with   You wait, I bet there will be some stories to tell the boys when they are older!

Weesa, whoopsie!  Isn't it great when they get independance?  Keilidh is very much into dressing up and currently going through a phase of 'needing' her tiara, bagful of jewelery and a wand   She tries to sweet talk me by explaining that whoever we are due to see hasn't seen them before.  It's fine...  until Myles wants to join in too!  Sorry about the cramping, atleast it will force you to relax a bit.  I admire anyone who regularly goes to the gym, I have honestly never been!

Smartie, yep, all sounds good to me   I have been very emotional  this time around, but last time, I didn't really 'change' that much.  Hormones are such a weird thing.  Glad to hear you are able to take some time off to relax a bit.  I also took the full 2ww off with M&K and am sure that it helped - despite working for/with DH who would have wrapped me up in cotton wool wherever I was!  Best of luck!!

Ells, good to hear you had your drip and all was ok.  Hope the queue was non existant getting your meds   How are you feeling movement?  it should get stronger by the day now which is very reassuring...  How did you get on with that parking ticket?  DH went back to the carpark where he got his and it turns out it is free for the first 30 minutes, but you still need a 'free' ticket displayed!  That annoyed us even more!!

Sho Po & Twinkle, how weird that you have the same EDD!  Will you be delivering at the same hospital?  It would be fun to be bed buddies!

Kaz, we went to the Wessex back in 2005 and had a bit of a rough ride if I'm honest.  Basically I severely over stimulated, ending up in hospital.  The doctors were very good afterwards though and spent a long, unrushed time discussing our case with us.  All worked out amazingly as we went on to have twins who have just turned 4!  Catching up with the 'current' girls, they have certainly learnt from mistakes and are moving forward in a very positive way  

Doodle, good luck with your weigh in tomorrow!  Just think, for every 'bad' week, a good one is sure to follow   I bet that was a bit freaky seeing a pair of eyes looking at you in the night!

I had a MW appointment today and all was fine.  She was trying to feel position, but it kept wriggling and sticking it's bottom out ay her!   It has such attitude and hates it's space being invaded!  This afternoon, I keep getting really sharp pains in my groin area and a few tightnings.  I called L&D just to check as I'm loosing some thick mucus too - more to calm DH than myself  and I need to monitor it and call if I get worried.  My main wrry is not feeling anything until the last minute like before, so it actually is calming me down!  

Building work is moving on.  They reckon they will be fininshed internally by Friday.  Still not 100% convinced as there are still bits to do, such as a few walls yet to be plastered then painted once dry.  We have carpets being fitted supposidly on Monday, so we shall see...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

How could I have made over 3000 posts?!    I must get out more


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Witters do you have PCOS?? Did they not monitor you closely when you were having treatment for this to happen?

Is anyone paying for treatment? In particular ICSI? If so how much has it cost you altogether for a cycle, they sem so much mroe expensive than salisbury.... ahhht his is soo scary!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kaz, they have a pretty comprehensive pricelist on their website, might be worth a look.  We paid privately as we lost the postcode lottery  

Yes, I do have PCOS and I reacted too well to the drugs.  I am a skinny PCOS'er and so symptoms and reactions are pretty accute.  I do not ovulate on my own, yet needed to reduce my clomid when I was on that to literally 1/4 of a tablet (12.5mg) as I continued to produce too many follies.  Back at the stimming point of treatment, I called in as I knew something was wrong and they did call me in to monitor, but only by blood test and didn't rush the result through.  As I said, they have learnt a lot since then (back in 2005) and the doctor looking after me has long since gone.  Sue Ingumels took over my case and I can certainly recommend her.  She knows her stuff and reinvented total trust in the Wessex as a clinic.  My case is obviously an extreme individual case and things do go wrong.  What matters is how it is rectified, which in this case was to satisfaction.  Many girls on this thread currently had issues with potential OHSS but managed to minimise it and got to transfer


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Kaz - I have PCOS too. I had loads (30+) immature follicles on the first scan so they treated me very gently. I was on quite a low dose and it was only increased gradually. In the end I got 14 eggs and had no problems with OHSS.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh I just did a really long post and lost it  !

Kaz, with people that have PCOS they normally would start you off on a low dose of stims and give you extra scans, one before you start to make sure you dont have any cysts that will affect tx and then scans during stims to make sure you are not over stimming. They do give you drugs now to help with OHSS I had them this go ( I have PC right O) and it made a huge difference. They will look after you well. 
On the cost, last year when we had ICSI we paid about £5500 which is quite competitve - heres the link to their website as I dont know if they have changed the prices this year - http://www.wessexfertility.co.uk/pricing.asp . The only other thing you would need to take into account is the cost of getting Salisbury if you choose them, when we were at Woking we spent over £500 in petrol for one cycle so it does add to the cost. On the drugs costs, you dont have to go with the [email protected] but they are pretty competitive, I know that ASDA are now selling fertility drugs at cost price so you might need to shop around. You may have to get a seperate px for different items as you cant reuse a px once you have submitted it.

Doodle - good luck for your FU. It may help to write down all your questions before you go in. Last year when we had ours we sent in a letter with about 16 questions and both Sue and Jaqui went through and answered all them. We were there for almost 2 hours - they were brilliant. Good luck with the weigh in - sure it will be good!

Witters, Had a small queue at the chemist but only a 15 minute wait - normally its 45!! I WON the ticket appeal although not on the grounds that I had appealed on  but at least it saves me £120! I am not surprised you are both angry with your ticket - I bet the wording is in small print on the machine - they need to make it much clearer! 
On the movements, I havent felt anything definite yet but I am hoping that they will start to get stronger over the rest of this week and next. We have our 20 week scan next week so am  that all is well. Sounds like the house is almost there - I bet you cant wait for the carpets to be fitted, there really is nothing like the smell of new carpet!

Sho and Twinkle - hope you are both doing okay and able to rest up. gentle bump rubs to you both.

LAM, yes feeling much more relaxed now that I have had the drip. Hope you are able to rest up and bit and catch up on your sleep.

Weesa and Smartie - not long to go now ladies keep up the PMA and remember *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*.

CJH hope you are okay hun  .

Kirst, hope you are feeling better and a bit brighter this week sweetie. 

Hope everyone else is okay  .

AFM feeling a bit blahhh today, think its the effects of the drip, didnt sleep too well. But..... have made our first baby purchases today on the lovely ebay, we are going to be getting the leebruss twin pushchair but from ebay so we only get the basic chair so we have bought 2 car seats and 2 carry cots for the price of 1 carrycot - what a bargain. We just need to get the pushchair now! and the car seat gadget things for the car.

Hope everyone has a lovely day>
Ells


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys really useful x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

ells what is [email protected]?? i click on it and it comes up as email address....


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells -    Ooh exciting first purchase!!. Did you get a side by side or a tandem. We really like the look of the Zoom (but maybe not the price   )


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kaz, sorry hun Health Care At Home - they are the ones that supply the drugs to the Wessex - they are very competitive but always worth shopping around.

Sho - its the tandem - you should take a look at ebay they have some really good deals on there, they have new and used and the prices are quite reasonable in comparison to the shops - I think we were quoted £800 for the complete travel system and £600 for just the basic chair but on ebay the basic chair is between £2-300 and the other bits we have just got for £125 - so much much cheaper.  So many of my friends have said that side by side can be a problem getting into door ways in shops etc.  The Zoom has got really good reviews and I like it because you can have the LO's facing you, facing each other or facing away.  I didnt like some of the others as the one behind doesnt get to see anything    which I thought was a bit mean.  Also the Zoom has solid wheels so no risk of punctures.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - You've just said all the reasons we like it. Just before we started treatment my Mum said "we'll buy your buggy". Its actually how I'm going to break the news of twins "erm you know you offered to buy the buggy well.......". I think we'll end up offering to go halves.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats a good way of doing it!!  They do seem to be selling off the 'old' model in the shops so might be worth ringing round few, you might get a really good deal.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Exciting talk about buggies!  We got ours of eBay (it was new) and was the best purchase yet.  We had the XTS Twin Twister and it was aluminium framed and side by side.  It was the width of a wheelchair, so wherever there was disabled access, we knew we could get.  Most side by sides are literally a cm too wide for many doorways.  The only downside of it was that bubba's faced away from you, but once they were able to sit up a bit, they preferred being able to look around them.  There was a peep window to check on them.  It was really light and a dream to push about.

As they got older, we invested in a tandam - one in front of other, but the back was raised so could still see.  This I found to be far harder to direct and push.  It was very top heavy and if trying to get up curbs or in doorways, it was quite a struggle with the weight,  and also view when crossing roads.  I never did get used to it and it was hardly used (if anyone would like it  ) as I used to make them walk instead!  Only issue to look out for with the tandems is that often the rear only is for newborns, so twins are only usable from 6 months plus.  The travel system ones are great though as they are made for twins...

Another tip you may or may not wish to try is that I found when transferring them from car to buggy, as mine wasn't a travel system, they generally woke or atleast stirred which was kinder to them as they knew what was going on.  I can totally understand why babies suddenly start crying if one minute they are dropping off in a quiet car and the next they are in a busy shopping center with millions of eyes on them (you will feel that everyone talks to you and ofcourse always have some twin story or history to tell of)...

This baby we have a travel system, mainly for quickness and safety on school runs, but I do plan to 'stir before transfer'.  Same theory goes for putting down at night.  If you can put them down awake or semi awake, you should find they sleep better instead of waking and wondering how they suddenly arrived alone in their beds.

Ells, glad you got off the ticket!  Only right though as you had actually purchased one.  Also happy to hear you had a quick queue, long may it continue!  As for movement, people always think you should feel more than one quicker or stronger.  I didn't begin feeling even flutters until I was about where you are now.  This time, I felt it earlier, but only as I knew what I was loking for.  It won't be long before they become far more obvious to you   Not long until your big scan!  So exciting!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the pushchair tips Witters!  It helps to get experienced advice on these things!  The one we are getting will be the travel system and is quite compact which I really like.  I think when they are older we will get light weight buggies - single ones as they will be easier to manoeuvre.  

It is strange on the movement side of things but as the nurse pointed out to me yesterday they are surrounded by lots of water so its no surprise that you cant 'feel' much until they are a bigger.  Today it feels like internal tickles from Spice on my right side and every so oftena little pop just by my bladder from Sugar!

Had a bit of a funny turn just now - went very light headed and hot. Feel better now but going to head home as I think I am tired and dont want to risk anything driving home.

Will catch up later ladies   .

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - Go home and chill out. I hope you feel better soon. I love Sugar and Spice by the way. We've gone with Bert and Ernie (Sesame St). DH wanted Beavis and Butthead but that was swiftly vetoed.

Witters- Very useful tips, thanks. 'Stir before transfer' - love it!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, pleased you are leaving early to rest.  your body is very busy right now, so you need to listen to it.  I'm sure you will be fine with your buggy, I think I found the tandem's hard as they are so different to the side by sides, but if you don't know anything else, then it can't be bad   I had a quick google, it looks very funky and versitile, you're going to love it!  I too think it's lovely to still be calling them Sugar and Spice.  We never have had 'in the womb' names.  In fact, this one is still going to be 'Bubba' until we think of one!  Might have another think about it tonight ...

Sho Po, There was another lady on here who called her little boy Bert - actual name.  I really love it!  Takes me back to my childhood   Glad you swayed away from Beavis & Butthead!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well

We had our follow-up appt with Sue this morning; nothing was said I didn't expect! Nothing stood out as to why tx didn't work - sperm were ok, eggs were mature, fertilsation rate was good and then it went down hill from there lol. Embryos were all poor-fair quality combining of 2-6 cells but most were fragmented. The two 6 cell transfered were graded fair with some fragmentation. Sue said I had servere PCOS and would need ICSI on the Antagonist cycle again next time. They would start me on a higher dose (don't want to stim for 23 days again!) and observe me very closely. She also mentioned about getting eggs and then freezing embrios and wait for another cycle for ET. The only good thing is I can start again pritty much straight away    as I don't have af's she said I don't have to wait the 2 cycles. Just have to have set-up appt, take provera and away we go... Only thing is now where do I find £4500-£5000 from?    They could give me set-up appt on 22 Jul if I had the money    So basically we start when we rob a bank


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA   its good but hard to hear what they think and that they will monitor you more closely this time.  Did you have your DH on any vits last time?  If not get him on wellman vits and co-enzyme q 10.  The theory is if your eggs were good but probs with embies its more likely to be a sperm issues then egg issues. I think you were already taking Royal Jelly but thats a good one for egg quality, the longer you can take it before tx the better.  I hope you will find the cash soon hun, we ended up putting it on a credit card and moving to 0% when the deal ran out and kept doing that until it was paid off.  Good luck huni   .

Sho, Witters thank you - I feel much better, came home and went straight to bed and slept for a good 40 mins and although I feel tired I do feel much better   .  On the names, couldnt really loose them after ET   .  They even had a side by side buggy with S&S written on the foot muffs.   .

Hope everyone else is okay .
Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been awol, end of term reports, plays, trips and parents evening have been keeping me really busy.

Witters, glad you are ok hun, think we were all getting excited that bubs had arrived    

Smartie,    hope you are feeling better hun

ells, buggy shopping, how exciting especially needing 2 of everything.

QA, it's so unfair having to pay.   We have put this cycle on interest free credit card until next april, not ideal and we can't afford it really. 

Hi to everyone else 

afm, had telephone setup appointment today and have started provera tablets, start injecting buserelin on Friday. Feeling positive but trying to keep realistic. Did have another bit of good news, when I spoke to Sarah at Wessex on the phone she is able to send everything for my day 4 blood test by post to me and I have to go to the doc to have blood test and then post it special delivery to Wessex. Much cheaper and quicker for me, rather than getting the ferry over   
Love Bev xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

QA, although you were told what you thought in your follow up, it does sound like you have further options to work with to improve your chances.  It's interesting that they suggest IVF, then freeze all with a FET transfer.  That's what we did (although not planned) and it was a far more relaxing cycle and I felt comfortable and ready to take on my precious cargo.  M&K were both so fragmented and poor quality that they shouldn't have been frozen - apparently - just look at them now!  I hope you are able to raise the funds somehow, it certainly isn't easy... 

Ells, good to hear after a rest you feel better for it.  I really must try to rest more - well, rest!

Bev, glad that you feel ready to start again and had some good news to save you time and a ferry trip   I bet you have been busy with the end of year.  M&K just had their reports and they were really good.  Reminds me how much they have grown up since September.  They also came out with a photo diary, with each page having additionall letters spelling out Nursery.  It was a really lovely touch and M&K loved looking back at it...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Bev great news that you can get your bloods sorted out 'at home' -much easier and certainly less stressful.

Witters - arhhhh bought the pushchair    - didnt expect to win it on ebay so got a bit of a shock when congratulations came up   .  Got to pick it up from London - its brand new and we got a good deal!    M&K's books sound lovely, it will a lovely keepsake for when they are older too.  And yes you must rest!!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Congratulations!  You seem to have a magnet towards London - I hope it's this side and an easy journey for you.  Atleast it will tell you if it fits in your car!   We tend to do 'buy it now's' on eBay, less of a shock


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells - DH amd I were on every suppliment going for about 4 months prior to tx. I have decided not to take anything except folic acid and fish oils this time round. Sue has told me to stop the metformin and not to bother with all the suppliments as no research suggests they definatley work; more personal preference. Just to have a healthy balanced diet with fruit, veg and fish. I don't like fish so she suggested the fish oil supliments.
I guess what I'm saying is I tried absolutely everything last time where as this time I am just going to be normal and relax. I can now not worry about "what if..." as i have done it all   

As for the money issue? Well we could use a credit card, DH has an empty one, but it's not 0% more like 27%    and we both can't get a new card. We have talked about remortgage but not sure if possible due to recessions and low equity. Spoke to hodgeson today (handy having a mortgage advisor as a FF  ) for some advice so will contact the mortgage lender for some begging    Otherwise it's down to saving hard for a couple of months.
Unfortuantely since hearing I don't have to wait for af I literally don't want to wait!!!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA good luck hun, it sounds like you have it all under control   .  I hope Hodge can give you some good news.  When you speak to her next, pass on my love.   .

Witters - it should fit in no probs, it folds down to just a meter in length and 30cm depth    .  Its the other side of London but should be quite an easy drive and we should be able to drive right up to the address and not have to tube it in or owrry about congestion charge!

Ells


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Ells - good news on the buggy.  Time is really ticking on for you and the twinnies now/

QA - glad follow up went well - we had the same issue with our embryos, although one did implant just in te wrong blimmin place!  I hadn't realised this could be a sperm issue though as Ells said.  They did say my DH had a really good sample so a bit confused.  Hope you get finances sorted it's a bit of a nightmare I know.  I have a friend in Devon who gets 4 IUI's for free then up to 3 cycles of IVF on the NHS - it's very in equitable and not very fair - I'm pleased for her obviously but it does smart a bit.  Say hello to Hodge - hope she's OK  

Bev - good news for you with less travelling - keep us posted how it goes.  

Kaz, Witters, ShoPo, twinkle, Lam and doodle, Weesa and Smartie - hello hope all going OK 

AFM - Set appointment booked for 26th July here we go again!!!  It's just got to work this time!  CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ckay - lots and lots of luck for this cycle hun!!   On the sperm issues, I read up about this on an American Website I cant remember the exact logic of it all but ... it went along the lines that if your eggs are good quality but embryo's poor its more like to be sperm issues - and it could be any number of issues - even though the count etc looks okay down the microscope.  Take a look at the make a baby website - you might have to register - its a bit like FF but you get to speak with the actual doctors the best thread is the Las Vegas one.  

How is everyeone else?  

How are our PUPO ladies doing?       THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT

Witters how are you today?  I hope you managed to rest up a little yesterday.

I feel  much better today, I have a clearer head and dont feel as tired!  I do have a problem though    that pushchair doesnt have a manual    so have emailed the old distributor and the new one to see if they can send me one   .  Whoops - didnt think about that bit when we were bidding  .  

Ells


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Blimey, so much to catch up on!!  

Its been a rocky road over the past few weeks, I still cry nearly everyday but each day gets easier.....DH has been a real rock too, its made me appreciate him even more   
My AF is due, I have had bad headaches for the past couple of days, and been crampy like its coming, I just want AF to come so I can move on and feel normal again!
I in Derby next week on a 5 day residential course, dreading AF if its gonna be a nasty heavy one....LADIES THAT HAVE HAD D&c, WAS UR 1ST AF HEAVY, ETC

We have the money for the next TX, we have bit saved, and also parents are helping if we need it......I have changed my follow up, put it back until 9th August, so hopefuly can decide when to try again.

Bev, Ckay, great to see you both bouncing back,  makes me get the strength too..  

Just a quick one for now......will come on later for personals when I have caught up!!

love
Dodgey Hodgey   

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Dodgey Hodgey        good to see you back sweetie.

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hodge great to see you again. You really have had the most awful time and I    that your next Tx goes well.


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hodge - my period was quite normal after the ERPCs - just a bit later than normal. I am so glad that it is getting easier for you, you have been so strong and brave to get this far. Sending huge hugs yor way xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys..... just popped back in.......... haven't been here for a while... and so much is happening for us all.... haven't really had too much time to catch up and read back (supposed to be working and boss is sat opposite me.....) but wanted to say hi to you all again, and hope everything is good and everyone is well......

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Raine - nice to hear form you hunni   .  Glad to see that all is going well and that your little one is growing well.  We have our 20 week scan next week - nervous and excited all at the same time - just    all is okay in there.

Ells


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Ells,

20 weeks scan is a scary one... but I am sure all is ok with you honey.... are you going to find out the flavours


yes, TJ (Teddy (Edward) James) is growing well, and has been given the all clear.... he's a wriggly little thing... and very active!! but luckily he seems to slepp through the night - so lest hope he keeps that up!! ha ha

xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Raine, great to see you!  Many congratulations on your baby boy!  You must be so relieved he has been given the all clear 

Hodge, lovely to hear from you too!  I sure hope AF will be kind to you   You are very strong and missed here   

Ells, sure all will be fine next week    Are you able to download a buggy manual from the web?  My DH has done that on more than one occasion, even for pretty old things which always suprises him.

Hi CJH! Hi Sho Po!    Hope you are all ok?

CKay, good to hear you are on the road to recovery and heading for your next treatment!  It must smart when you hear of such great PCT's, when we went for IVF, we had to go private from the off as we didn't tick all the boxes   I know how hard it is to pluck it out of thin air!  Hopefully you will be rewarded this time, you need joy, not heartache   

QA, I hope the mortgage begging works out for you!  You seem keen and ready to go for it again


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

CkAy, Hodge and Raine- nice to see you back- Hello.

Hello to everyone..

L


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters "keen and ready" is just the polite way of saying inpatient!!   

Hodge I knew you wouldn't be able to resist us   

Hi to all just a quick visit whilst at work - naughty me


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Afternoon ladies,

Raine - Hello, im glad that everything is all going so well for you this time, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy   

Weesa - hello sweetie, ive prob asked this before but when is your otd? hope your feeling a bit better   

Doodle Pip - Yeah thats my little (or not so little) Baxter, hes been great company on the 2ww and has got me out each day for a walk.  How did you get on at SW? and wishing you well for your follow up app.

Hodgeson - Glad you are feeling stronger now and are looking forward to the future, best of luck with your next tx

Ells - well done on ebay, i hope you manage to get a manuel.  My Dr Beer book arrived yesterday and im glued to it, DH was worried that it was making me think that this go has no chance of working but im thinking of it as i have a really good back up plan if we are unlucky!

QA - Glad you are feeling stronger and ready to go again, i hope you find the money soon   

CKay - Hi hun, gl for your set up appointment, are you excited to be starting again?


Hello Kaz, LAM, BAE, Twinkle, Sho Po, CJH, Witters hope you are all well.

AFM - I cant believe im half way through the 2ww woop woop, just feeling a few sensations in the middle low down of my tum so i hope and    that it means something is happening and stella and harley are getting really sticky!

Take care

Smartie x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie,  Love the names!!!  The book was a real eye opener and for me answered alot of questions.  There are sections in there which I could swear are just about me!  I am sure you will have a good outcome on this go!!  Keep up the PMA!

Raine - TJ congratulations!  Will that be the name that sticks?  We are hoping not to find out flavours if we can help it as we would love surprises.  Quite a few people think we are mad as we could plan ahead but after over 5 years TTC we dont care   !  I hope TJ sticks to that routine for you hun!!!

Witters - tried to find it on the internet but not had any luck - might see if my DH has better luck - he loves sitting at the PC all evening  !!

I am BORED!  I cant do much as am waiting for replied to emails which dont appear to be forth coming and they have reduced my workload - just seem to get everything done in double quick time   .  Will probably finish in about 30mins!  Will be 'working' from home tomorow, have acu at 11am and then not sure what I will be doing.  Might get some vit D in the garden    !  
Our plans man is coming round this evening so hopefully that means we will be able to submit them tomorrow   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, good luck with the plans!  I hope they get approved   How did the builder quote come back?  Competative and doable?  

We are having fun and games with our builders at the moment.  He loves talking, we prefer email so everything is logged and able to be referred back to.  We are getting to the finer details now and many things are cropping up of missed conversations or lack of remembering which is not suprising with so much to think of.  DH is fit to burst as he is getting it this end plus at work as he is getting the old offices re-painted/carpeted etc for lease completion and new bits done in the new office.  None of which are going smoothly   To top it off, his business partner has arranged meetings every day next week despit it being so close to my EDD.  Ordinarily fine as we can't put life on hold, but when they are in Manchester, Wales and Birmingham, he gets worried and feels he is letting me down.  

I say roll on August!  Everything will have calmed down by then!  (Please don't quote me on this until we know for sure!)


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Witters, we havent had the quote yet, DH has to go round and pick it up.  The guy has put an exention on his house and suggested that we popped over to see what he has done and collect the quote at the same time.  
I do hope that you builders sort everything out and that they actually do it without too much fuss!  Your poor DH, I hope that he manages to get everything sorted out as well as his B partner - how unthinking!  I hope little one stays put for a little longer so that you are not worrying either!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Ells   To be honest, I'm past caring now.  I'm just trying to let everyone get on with whatever they are getting on with and stay as chilled as I can.  I have tried the get humpy and all is does is make my life harder as the children pick up on it and I've learnt that people will do what they want regardless, so it's only us getting wound up.  DH is even slacking off with detail now too as we just want it done and be able to walk about our own house between the hours of 7am & 5:30pm without having to worry about who you are going to get in the way of.  We just need to know at what stage they class themselves as finished so we can organise ourselves to get it complete afterwards.  There is no doubt that we are getting there, after 5 months, we hoped we would be   The carpet going down upstairs on Monday should prove to be a big plus point and I will be hiding myself away up there!!

Sounds like a great idea to go and see the extension as an example of his work first hand.  We didn't get to do that, but did take up conversations with all the references we were given.  I think it's important with such a major investment.  How's the bat thing going?  Still a step away right?  I hope your experience is less stressed than ours.  All we needed was to know and understand what was going on and when it was planned for.  When you are kept in the dark, it's a little off putting, so bear that in mind  

Must go, I think M&K are collecting and washing up the builders mugs!  It is times like this now that our tempory kitchen is in final situ that I realise we will need walkie talkies to communicate!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  Glad you are taking it easy, it cant be easy even when you are trying to ignore everything going on around you.  
Well plans man has phoned    and he has postponed   until Saturday - so that is yet another week wasted!  
Also had another call from my mum, my nan is in hospital again (she has been in the nursing home since June) they have taken her in as she has a bad water infection again and her breathing is very laboured.  I dont think she is as strong as when she had the last infection so am preparing myself for the call to go down there   .  She is a battler  but is much frailer. I feel a little guilty as we havent been down to see her since she has been there but I have been under orders from my parents not to go as its a 3 odd hour drive - so a long day there and back.  My mum will be phoning the hospital to see how she is at 9pm so hopefully she will have better more positive news.

Hope everyone else is okay   . Off shopping now - fun   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, sorry to hear about your Nan   Hopefully she got to hospital in good time and is responding to treatment.  It is like Maku, the older / frailer he gets, the harder it is for him to shift it.  I'm sure they will both continue to battle through it all and suprise all the medical staff.  Try not to punish yourself, as your mum says, it is a long drive, especially in this heat.  Plus, although tried to keep to a minimum, that kind of environment can harbour germs which you need to keep away from.  Know that I am thinking of her and hopefully your 9pm call will be a positive one


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Hugs honey- Hope your Nan makes a quick recovery- hoping you get good news


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies.    I hope and    she does pull through but in someways I dont want her to suffer anymore (she has dementia and heart problems).  I had hoped that both her and my grandfather would get to meet their great grandchildren, sadly my granddad didnt so i am hoping she will.

Still have to be positive and hopefully the call will be good at 9pm.
Ells


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells, hope the phonecall brings you good news hun


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

evening all 

Ells, sorry to hear about your nan, it's hard when someone is so ill but hopefully you hear some good news soon   

Witters, still having fun with the builders then! but at least you have clean mugs!!!    Hope for your sake it all gets finished soon, good luck with staying chilled!

Smartie, well done on getting to mid point of the 2ww, it's torture isn't it! Hope the next week flies by..... lots of positive vibes for you      

QA, glad your follow up appointment went ok. Interesting what you said about vitamins etc... We both took lots on this last go and I only got one egg and a BFN, DPs sperm seems to have improved(more motile) but I think that was the wellman which Sue recommended anyway. First go, although I didn't get pregnant, I got 7 eggs and 6 fertilised and I only took folic acid.
I think for our next go I'll just eat well and take the folic acid! Hope you manage to get the money issues sorted soon, I hate the whole money thing, we can realistically afford a set amount of tries but this afternoon were already talking about stretching it out to finance another go.........

Hello Hodgson    

hello to everyone else

AFM, went to SW last night for my first weigh in and I only lost a pound and a half, was a little annoyed but when I got home DP pointed out that it was only 2 weeks ago that I got our BFN and that I really should be a bit more forgiving to my body after all it's been through. I kinda see his point but would obviously like drop a huge amount weight over night   
I've also booked a follow up appointment, they could give me one at the start of August but we're hoping to be away in the camper around then so I'm going in in the middle of August, bit of a wait but nothing will be happening on the tx front that soon anyway.

take care all
x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

DP a pound is a pound - its in the right direction too!!  Glad you got your FU sorted out and that you have a nice break away planned!

Well the call was not good, they are testing her and told my mum that the rest of the tests would take a further 2 hours.  My mum has to phone back at 10.30pm to see what they say but they have said she is weak and her breathing is bad.  Just waiting for the next call now.  I may go down with my mum and dad tomorrow depending on what is said, if not then I think we will all go down.

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hi Smartie, everyone, 

btw - what is otd and pupo?

Feeling quite emotional as its teh start of teh summer holidays and whereas everyone looks forward to time with tehir kids I hate it as it means that she is gone alternate weeks and this year for the first time over for a two week stretch. I just feel like I have lost a limb everytime she goes, and its harder as she doesn't want to go for these long periods either (court order and he has amazing lawyers before you ask!! ).

I am on day 11 now. I did have these amazing looking huge sore boobs (just a shame there's no one around to appreciate them  ) until this morning and now that seems to have lessened. 
I was thinking about doing a test tomorrow morning....

x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells,   I'm so sorry that the call was not good.  I hope that she is strong enough to fight it.  Take care if you do go travelling, I am thinking of you all and truly hoping for some good news 

Weesa, must be hard during the holidays with that situation   How old is your daughter?  

OTD is Official Test Day - when is yours?

PUPO is Pregnant until proven otherwise   I hope you are!!


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining.  I'm very new to this and need all the help I can get.  We are about to start short protocol in a couple of weeks time and although feeling very excited I'm also very scared of what to expect.  I've been reading Zita West from cover to cover.. wow what a great book that is.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi and welcom SR3!  Just read your siggy, sorry that the adoption didn't work out   I hope that the IVF makes up for it!   I did the long protocol 5 years ago now, so much has changed.  What I do know though is that you will be in safe hands at the Wessex.  How did you find them at your appointment on Wednesday?  Excited and scared are all normal reactions   I too have the Zita West book.  It really helps if you understand how your body works, very interesting to read   Best of luck and look forward to following your journey


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Morning all   

Ells, so sorry to hear you've not had good news.   

Weesa, sorry to hear the summer hols will not be so much fun for you. So is your OTD on MOnday then?

SR3, welcome! It is scary and exciting all at the same time. I did the long protocol for my last two treatments 

morning Witters!   

AFM, not working today and have a pile of not very exciting household stuff to do so obviously found myself on here.... ooops! ...
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Doodle   Same here!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Witters   
I've just noticed exactly a week to go for you!!! Excited or scared?? or a bit of both.......


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

In denial!  I still feel like I'm just going to be pregnant forever.  I was spoilt last time with delivery, so not expecting it to be as easy this time around.  Strange as my MW has not mentioned any birth plan etc.  I will just take it as it comes.  I hope to go natural like before, but if needed, am sure I will take all I can get!  Hope I can avoid any surgery, but again, if that is needed then I will trust the professionals.  I'm certainly not getting worked up by any of it.

I think we are as prepared as we were last time - other than I do have a hospital bag packed as bubba is expected any day this time.  We went overboard with gadgets last time that we really didn't use, so feel a bit mean this time around.  Having said that, once it's here, no doubt we will go on a spending spree   Just nowhere to store anything right now - especially if is to be kept clean and dust free  

I am getting excited for M&K though, they are very much into it which is lovely.  They keep coming up with different names but then reminding me that we don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet.  Neither are particularly set on either which is a relief.  Then they talk about how they will need three chairs around their little table, one for the baby plus another bib as the baby will be very messy!  They are going to teach it to walk, talk, dance, sing...  It is going to be very advanced by the sound of it!!  They are very excited and the perfect age I think....


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Witters, that is soooo sweet. M&K sound adorable, I can just imagine them planning all the things they are going to teach baby, yes you are going to have one very advanced baby on your hands   
Good to hear you're not getting yourself worked up over it all and I really hope the birth goes smoothly for you, but like you say take all you can if needed!!
x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I've just picked up M&K from Nursery - for the last time!  Darn those hormones, I burst out crying as I said thank you and goodbye to their teacher!  Another big chapter finished...  Roll on the summer holiday's and then Reception year at their new school...

Doodle, so, how many things have you ticked off yet?  Me?  Nothing!  I was planning to do some washing & Ironing (story of my life) but plumber and electrician have been here, so it's been a great excuse not to be able to  

Ells, I have been thinking of you.  I do hope that all is ok


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- bless- you do become attached to teachers and the like that look after your children  Hope all is well with you. Are M&K now on Summer holidays? Hope the main part of the house is handed over to you today as planned.

Ells- Hope all is ok with your Nan- thinking of you.


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Good afternoon all I am distracting myself from work again - naughty!  

Weesa stay strong     having said that I folded and tested early - it's hard and the wait is torturous all that symptom spotting!

Smartie - I am excited also a bit apprehensive about starting - I know so much more now after having my first round and think I'll worry more - also know I've got to be realistic but it is exciting all the same.  It's nice to have something planned for sure now.

Ells  -     hope things a bit clearer for you now with your Gran - take care.

Doodle - wise words from DP give yourself a break IVF is a lot to get over physically and emotionally.  Moe chocolate needed!

Witters - any day any day - hope no funny twinges today!  I used to be a reception teacher and used to well up saying farewell to the children I taught each year it is sad but happy at the same time.

SR 3 - Big welcome I'm starting short protocol myself in about 4 weeks we can laugh/cry together.

LAM, QA, Hodge, Raine big hello   

AFM - Af nearly gone, left over with spots!  Could really enjoy a nice cold glass of wine in the garden tonight but not for me stopping drinking now in preparation - ho hum hope it's worth it!  DH been away on a course all week in Stockport will probably be asleep by the time he returns. I had to be up early doors gave training today to 60 secondary school teachers so wanted to check I knew my stuff.  It is BOILING out.  Love to all CKay xxxxxxx


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Witters -  Appt went really well on Wednesday... I've found that both wessex and Hampshire clinic have been so honest and made me feel like a person instead of just a number.  They're both so helpful and put you at ease straight away.

I'll keep you all updated with my progress over the coming weeks


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

CKay - We can work through it together. I can't wait to get started.. bring it on !!


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

What a beautiful day 

*Ells* sorry to hear your nan is unwell, any news today? 

 *SR3* welcome to the thread; you have come to the right place for all the support you beed and questions anwered. Everyone is lovely 

*CKay* not long til you start tx again; this will be your time  

*Witters* wow can't believe you only have a week left - it has flown by; well maybe more for us than you  M&K sound like they will be fantastic big brother and sister to 

*Weesa* 

 Doodlepip, LAM, Twinkle, ShoPo, BAE, Hodge, Suedulux and everyone else I have missed.

AFM, well I feel a bit of a rant coming so feel free to sign off now 

As most of you are aware I am due to move house as work is moving location to Aldershot - start 16 Aug, but I still haven't been allocated a new house. Everytime I phone the allocations office thay say they have nothing to offer me yet!  Rubbish we have driven around the estates and there are plenty of empty houses!!! There is a policy where they have to allocate me a house within 15 days (today is day 9) so god help them next Friday  But in the meantime I am getting stressed as its looking very unlikely I will get moved in time for the 16 Aug and will have to commute. I can't do that and leave a 10 wk old puppy at home all day  Plus I have to take 2 wks holiday before 30 Aug, which I want to use to move house but feel angry that I may be forced to take it and do  all every day wasting it. And have to move house in my time in the evenings. It's times like this when i really hate my job. 
In addition to house stresses, work is getting stressful packing up, new office has no PC's, we have to desk share, work in a portacabin and write a load of new policies and be audited and other bull  Boss is getting really stressed with work and personal health issues and taking it out on me. She's not sympathetic towards my concerns with housing and has told me I have to commute or live in the mess. Err hello "what about 10 wk old puppy?!
And to top things off DH and I are arguing over money for next tx and the fact he wont tell his mum about getting the new puppy because she does not approve. She wants the grandkids first.

Shall I go on?!! Basically my head is wasted with all these emotions right now and all of which are out of my control


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA- Hugs- hope you get a house sorted early next week. Try and do something nice together with DH over the weekend to destress a little- nice walk with puppy or similar.

Witters- I predict Wednesday for Bubbas arrival- just a hunch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Im afraid this is a very quick one as got my Mum coming over in a minute....rahhhhh!!

I do have a quick question....

Has anyone tried to appeal the NHS funding for another go


xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all very much for you kind wishes   .  Well it isnt good news with my nan, she has heart failure and they are going to do a scan on Monday and see how bad it is.  They said they will be able to give a time frame as well.   .  Her GP said 18 months last year and that is about 4 months away   .  We are going to go down next weekend probably on Sunday so that we can see her.  My parents are going down on Monday but are in touch with the hospital a couple of times a day so getting regular updates.  The good news was that she has been sitting up and eating so we are taking that as a good sign at she still has an appetite and feels well enough it sit up.  
Thank you all again soo much!

Hodge we appealed but it was for a first NHS go!  I would contact you MP certainly helped us.  If you want any tips PM me - I can send you a copy of the letter we sent out.

QA sounds like a nightmare hun!  I hope you get everything sorted and have less stressful weekend   .

SR3 welcome to the thread hun and good luck with TX.

CKay - umm yum a cold glass of wine sounds soooooo good!  All will be worth it hun, trust me!!  You are right it is bloody boiling and its supposed to be even hotter over the weekend !!

Weesa       step away from the peesticks!!  Dont rush into testing too early hun it will only stress you out. 

Smartie how are you doing - less the a week to go hun!!  THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT.

Doodle hope you are okay hun   .  I remember last year I wanted to go straight into another cycle but am so glad we had 9 month break.  It helped me loose some of the weight I put on during tx's and also get myself right mentally and with all the vits and my health etc.  Your body has been through a lot and you need some you time!

LAm how are you and your lovely boys?  I hope they are coping okay in this heat.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, yes, you do get attached to the teachers.  These two have really helped M&K and we ourselves have seen them blossom and achieve so much.  They said they would like to keep in touch though, especially to see a picture of the new baby with them which was nice   Wednesday eh?  Would fit in as we are having carpet fitted that day (had to postpone from Monday) and when M&K were born, poor DH came back for a rest whilst the carpet fitter was banging and stomping about upstairs!  Would be a strange coincedence if it happened again!

CKay, you're right, it is a happy/sad moment...  Sounds like you've been a busy little bee!  I hope the heat wasn't too distracting, it has been crazy hot today.  Hope you managed to stay awake to welcome DH home!

SR3, glad your appointment went well.  You certainly don't feel like a number there, which is unusual in that kind of thing.

QA, sounds like you too are going through a stressful time   I hope they find you somewhere in time, sure they will   When do you get your pup?  I bet you are so excited!  It's hard to get things right with parents and IL's, I'm sure they will understand about the need of the pup - it could be all you need to get pregnant, you never know, so they shouldn't knock it down before it's here...

Hodge, have fun with your mum!  Sorry, never appealled - I hope it goes well!!

Ells, sorry to hear it's not good news with your Nan   As you say, good signs with the sitting up and eating though which must make you all feel better.  Fingers crossed for her over the weekend and hope you get the best news possible on Monday


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

I know! but surely if I am I should see something on day 12??


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ells,     sorry it's not good news about your nan hun. 

Hodge, we wrote to the PCT but like ells it was for a first time nhs go as we didn't fit the criteria at the time (Iwas 34 and needed to be 36!!!) Nice that you are posting again hun   

Witters, ahh hormones or not, this milestone for the twins would be a tearjerker whatever.   

QA,     poor you. Hope you get a house soon, how frustrating having to wait. Like LAM said have a nice walk with pup and DH   

SR3. good luck hun for this cycle.     and you too Ckay

weesa,    no early testing hun xx

Hi to everyone else.

afm, first injection went ok this morning, so 1 down loads to go   
have a good evening everyonexxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, goodness, that came around quick!  Happy injecting!  

Weesa, it all depends on your LP length, some can be 10 days, others up to 18 days.  The longer you can wait, the more reliable the result.  You can test - obviously, but don't read much into a negative result unless you know your cycles well and that AF is due today/tomorrow as it could easily change into a positive   Clinics like to say to test at the earliest on 14dpo (days past ovulation / transfer) to avoid any unsurity as this can cause more upset and confusion 

Let us know how strong willed you stay!


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Gosh you all know so much!!

Witters, does the length still matter if I had an injection to trigger? and if so why?
I buckled and poas as these progesterone side effects have been such a horrible rollercoaster. 
Negative. So now feel rotten 

Don't know why I thought it would ever happen, I can't see how IUI does as it seems such a long shot, even medicated. At least with sex you can have sex multiple times, with IUI its the luck of one 'shot' so to speak and just seems so improbable. Add to that I have so few eggs left and statistically only about half of them are any use..... But because my AMH is so low they say there's no point with IVF. 

So because I have so few eggs left does that mean in previous months in my life I ovulated many to use them up so fast? Or did I just get born with less than most? I could see how that could happen with pcos, but I've never had that.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

weesa    you have tested early though hun, so test again on official otd, don't give up yet.

Witters, yes it did seem to come around quick. Feeling really hot today but think that is probably just the heat and not sideeffects yet.

off to a bbq this afternoon and another one tomorrow with a FF who was a cycle buddy with me first time round. Her little girl is a week older than James so it is nice for them to get together.   
Enjoy the weekend everyone xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Weesa- don't give up honey you still have a few days till OTD.     


Hope everyone is well and enjoying this fine weather.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Weesa, yes, even if you have a trigger shot, your LP will be the same, it just gives you a more reliable ovulation date to work by.  Sorry that you did test and it was a negative result   I hope it changes to positive over the next few days...  As for the using all the eggs up thing, good question.  I'm really not sure how or why.  I guess that not all eggs are 100% right for fertilisation, hence the natural 25% chance statistics and allowing a year before you get concerned that something is wrong?  Many women ovulate more than one egg (where non identical twins come from)  Perhaps if you have regular, short cycles, over time, you would use up more... Definately a question to ask the doctors.  IUI would be better than natural in that the sperm are positioned right close to the egg and so have a better chance of reaching it.  They also wouldn't have had to do the long journey and so will have more 'energy' to fertilise the egg.  As I said, you are testing early still and this is the reason for trying to hold out as you do get into a negative frame of mind. Try to pick yourself up and realise that it isn't quite game over just yet    

Bev, I hope you enjoy the BBQ, make you you get plenty of shade and wear suncream, it sure is hot out there again!  I've been ordered to my room to rest on the bed with my feet up and air con on - total bliss!!


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Witters  - im glad you are having a rest and cooling off, luck after yourself and bubba x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all

just had a nice catch up with you all so here are some personals before i have to get ready for our BBQ!

Ells - DH came up with the names! Thanks for the PMA.  It is nice of work to have reduced your work load.  I hope that the plans man gets his    in gear soon!  So sorry to hear that your nan is unwell, thinking of you   

SR3 - Ive just done a SP at the wessex and found it went really quick and was very easy, we have found the wessex to be really friendly too, best of luck for your tx   

Witters - How inconsiderate of your DH's partner to book those meetings, can you manage to get round it somehow?  Im glad that you are relaxed about the delivery, so sweet of M&K with there plans for the baby, i dont blame you for crying at their last day at nursery we would all of done it im sure.   

DoodlePip - Thanks for the PMA hun, i need all the help i can get!  Well done at SW a pond and a half is a great start.  Its nice that you have a little holiday planned before you have your follow up app.

LAM - Hello

BAE - Congrats on starting again, best of luck for this tx   

Wessa - Sorry that the holidays get you down, i hope you have a lovely time when you do have her though. WAIT TILL OTD HUNNI     

CKay - Its good that you are looking forward to this time and its only natural for you to be apprehensive too.

QA - So sorry you are having a house nightmare and hoping you get it sorted soon.  Would love to see a picture of your new puppy, my 'puppy' will be 2 in august!

Hodgeson - Hello

Thank you all for the PMA, i must admit the time is starting to drag now and im desperate to test early but will wait till thursady like a good girl, also im loving the idea of being PUPO as ive never really got this far before!

love

Smartie x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

hope you all had nice days and didnt get too hot in the heat!

I have had some bad news.. my nan passed away this afternoon.  It was very quick and we understand from the nurse that she died in her sleep and was not in any pain.  We didnt get a chance to go down as when my mum rang this morning the nurse said she was okay and walking about.  I am greatful that she is no longer suffering and is at peace now.  Dont know quite what happens next but my Aunty has to come over  from the States so not sure when the funeral will be.  

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Ells im so sorry to hear your sad news, im glad that she slipped away peacfully, take care hunni


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, I'm so very sorry to hear your news   It sounds like if we had the choice of how to go, she managed to do a pretty good job of it, so I hope that is of some comfort.  Sorry that you didn't get to see her for that final time, no doubt that will be on your mind, but I'm sure you have plenty of fond, happy memories to cherish.  Take care and thoughts to you, your family and of course your Nan


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Ells,

Ah hun, I am so sorry to hear about your Nan, god bless her, and also I am thinking of you and your family   

Like Witters said, I hope that you can take comfort that she slipped away peacfully......xxx

All my love

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I am just so glad it was quick.  She knows that she was in my    and that I was thinking about her alot.  I wish she could have met the twins but at least she will be able to watch over them from above.  
I do feel quite calm but sad about it, but grateful she didnt suffer too long.

Witters - yes hun she did make a good job of it!  Certainly the best way to go!

    

Ells


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

Ells,

She will be up there looking after all the angel babies, including Hodge and Splodge!!   

Yes she will certainly be looking after your Twins huni........when my Grandad died, my Nan planted a plant in her garden so it reminds her of him, just a thought, I know you like your garden....xx

Nite nite hun, try and get some sleep.

xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I totally agree with Hodge, she will certainly be looking down on you and Sugar & Spice  

Nice idea too about planting a tree in the garden.  We have a rose bush in the crem for my Mum and have the same type in our garden, so feel she is always close to us, especially when in flower.  M&K bless them, know her as their 'Rose Nanny' which is lovely that they recognise her as who she is to them despite the fact they have never met her in person.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hodge thats a lovely idea - I will do that, that would just be perfect.  My nan loved gardening so it would be very apt.  And you are right she will be looking after all those babies up there - she loved babies and children.

Witters, thats lovely, i think its such a nice thing to do and that M&K  also have a link to their grandma.  I cant think what her favourite flower was but my mum will know so will get something that is just my nan.

Going to head off to bed now, S&S need their sleep and I feel pretty wiped out too.
Thank you again for your kind words of support and the lovely suggestions     

Ells


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Ells sorry to hear your nan sadly passed away, may she rest in peace xxx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Ells, I'm sorry to hear your news too xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells-    so sorry. Take care of yourself... my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you ladies   .  

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Ells, so sorry to hear your news   . Make sure you take good care of yourself at this difficult time
X


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ells, we have a rose for my dad, its called Hot chocolate, he loved their music, so really reminds me of him, thinking of you today


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Ells, so sorry to hear about your nan hun        thinking of you


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells    So sorry to hear about your nan. As others have said, it was a peacefull way to go. Please take care of yourself and sugar 'n' spice.   
xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ells, i just read your poat im so sorry about your nan, be thinking about you and your family - xxx
kirst xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies   .  it has been a 'good' day, we have had family over and it was nice to sit and chat about my nan and about other things.  It did my mum good too as she was able to laugh.  Will find out tomorrow about what happens now.

Thank you all so much for your kind words and support - it means an awful lot   .

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

I'm on day 13 post iui (day 23 of cycle) and I think AF is starting!  I have started to bleed and the light cramps I have had for the 13days are stronger. What is going on with me?!


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Poas this morning- BFN


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry Weesa    
Ells - hope you are OK, thinking of you


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Weesa- so sorry hunni    
Ells- thinking of you today


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

weesa - so sorry for you hunni


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa + Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies.  

Weesa     

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

I am going CRAZY! help me stay sane please, this is so hard, i really wanna test but no its too early!  how did you guys do it?

sorry for the moan!

smartie x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie, 

are you working or are you at home?
If you are at home find some comedy DVD's to watch to take your mind off OTD.  Also get your DH to hide the HPT's - that will stop you too.  It is hard but remember the longer you leave it the longer you remain PUPO.  I have to say this go I didnt want to test as I was so convinced it had failed again.  The other thing is the results can change in a day and therefore not worth the stress and upset.  Keep positive and keep talking to your little embies!

You are almost there now hun, the 2nd week is always the worst.     

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Weesa, sorry to hear your news      

Smartie, try and stay positive but it does drive you crazy especially when you are this close..... I didn't test early as I realised it would only lead to other issues no matter what the result. DVDs are a good idea and I also got DP to hide my test!!!!!!

Ells, nice to hear you had a good day yesterday. How are you feeling today? hope you're ok

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Doodle,

I'm okay, still feels a bit surreal to be honest but we are getting more info about what happened and they have to do a post mortum which hopefully will be done in the next day or so.  The funeral will probably be next Thursday/Friday subject to the PM.  They have said multiple organ failure but not sure on the exact cause of death, they have also mentioned that she hit her head but whether that has any bearing on what happened we dont know yet.  My parents have been sorting things out today and will probably go down Wed/Thurs this week to get her bits from the nursing home (she was only meant to be there until September).  But she is in a better place and probably annoying my granddad as we speak   .  

How are you doing?

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Well as you know Smartie I didn't !  buckled early and tested and soooooo wish I hadnot as it put me in SUCH a negative frame of mind. As it was it was a BFN on test day anyway, but the way I did it I spent two days feeling miserable when it could have just been one.....


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Ells,    to her annoying your granddad!!! 
I know what you mean about surreal though, when we've had deaths in the family part of it doesn't seem real. When my dad died it took me ages to get my head around the fact that I couldn't tell him anything again, I don't mean the big things, just the mundane that I know he would have been interested in. It's such a difficult time. I hope the PM helps and gives you some answers
xx
I'm fine thanks, nothing exciting to report really!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Smartie - stay away from the sticks!!! I had to get dh to hide my tests (I had a massive stash - too embarrassed to say how many i had!) which worked for a bit, but i snuck out and bought another and tested early. In my case it was a faint postive and i was not absolutely sure if it was a BFP or trigger shot. So i spent the next three days doing loads more tests, agonising even more about every twinge. Try and stay PUPO for as long as you can!! I second Ells DVD suggestions, i watched loads of comedy and cookery shows to keep my sane. It is so hard, but only three more sleeps? xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Doodle   .

I am trying to stay awake at my desk at the mo - I seem to have hit that wall!!!  

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks so much ladies, i will ask dh to hide the sticks when he gets home tonight    will try and get stuck in to some dvds or a new book tomo, got my mum coming round on weds so that will help keep me busy, will try and keep my pma up!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Not long now Smartie, well done on waiting. I've got everything crossed for you   

Ells, can you not sneak off home early.........

x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Doodle leaving in a mo! I have a long day tomorrow but at least I should be kept entertained for most of the day plus at lunch time I have my b Line wax  that'll keep me awake!! 

Smartie - good plan hun remember keep saying the mantra -   *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT   *

Ells


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Ells, didn't realise it was near 5 o'clock, been one of those strange days today, where the time just seems to disappear    no wonder my dogs were starting to look for their food, any time after 5 and they start padding!!
x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Weesa   

Well ladies I have booked my set-up appt 30 Jul!!! My MIL and granny-in-law (didnt know how to abreviate   ) have donated a substantial amount of the fees for the tx bless them, so were getting on board that rollercoaster again....
Am really excited to get going again            this time it works.

We also visit my puppy Louie this Friday evening - to choose him and pay the deposit. I am so excited   Hoepfully another couple of weeks and we can bring him home for good woohoo.
Now all I need to a home to bring him back to   

  to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks ells and doodle   

QA - thats great news hun, any news on the house front?


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Smartiepants no news on house yet, have until Thursday and then I can phone them


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA thats great news hun.  I am really glad that you managed to get the pennies, you have very nice inlaws.  You are not far off of getting that little pup too!!!  This will be your year hun.  Hope the house business gets sorted out before Thursday - how annoying hun!

Witters how are you doing hun?  I hope you have been more comfortable with the cooler weather.

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts.

As I am on day 1 now I have a scan tomorrow and a 'set up appointment'?? Not sure what is going to happen.. So the roller coaster begins again. My daughter is home the 23r for two weeks and i so want to take her somewhere on a bucket and spade holiday but don;t want  to book anything until I know what is happening... but the dates look like they might work out so do you think a week in the sun somewhere (not getting too hot - I know! ) would be OK? Might take my mind off the 2ww a bit....

x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

weesa,      

QA, great that MIL and GIL (granny in law) have helped out   

smartie, try to strong hun      the 2ww is torture

Hi everyone, sorry for the short post am feeling knackered, think the downregging is taking effect. Hopefully AF will arrive next week so I can start stimming.      to everyone xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning ladies

How are we all today?

smartie x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Weesa - thinking of you x

Hope everyone doing ok ?
kirst x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Smartie, 2 days to go!!!!!!! How are you coping? been watching any good DVDs......

Hi Kirst   

Hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

glad to hear you are okay!  

Kirst nice to hear from you hun, I hope you are feeling much brighter this week.

Bev have you started jabbing yet?

Smartie - did DH hide the HPTs?

Hi to everyone else   

My nausea has come back with a vengance and I am trying to avoid eating buscuits!

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - Now is not the time to avoid food. Clearly its what Sugar and Spice want, you can't deny them   

Weesa -   

QA - Great news about the help with funding Tx and I'm sure having a new pup around will make the next Tx much easier. Btw my Bro and SIL had been trying for 3 years when their rabbit had two babies. They conceived that same month. I'm sure it was something to do with all those baby vibes in the house. Fingers crossed it goes the same for you too.

Smartie - Nearly there now. Stay strong   

Bev - Hope you're feeling better and I really hope af makes an appearance soon so you can get moving.

  to everyone else

AFM - We've got our official NHS dating and nuchal screening scan tomorrow. A bit nervous about it (even though we had the priviate scan only a week and a half ago and everything was fine) but as I'm expanding nicely I'm sure everything is ok. We told all my family this weekend. My mum cried and insisted on being there when we told others so she could cry all over again   . Everyone had already suspected but were still shocked to hear 'Twins'. I tell you seeing the look of shock on people's faces when you follow up "I'm pregnant" with "and its twins" never gets old


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey girls! Well, been a bit busy lately - having a baby!  Callum was born on 11th July 2010 at 11.05pm.  I felt a bit periody and decided to call my midwife due to my fears of not knowing I was in labour. She said to either wait it out at home or call L&D so we had something to eat and called. I went straight in and was checked over. All they did was laugh at me (in a nice way) as I could only tell I was having a contraction by looking at my tummy! Apparently I am a true silent labourer which they personally had not experienced before, they had witnessed good pain control, but not actually unawareness before! I was 5-6cm at this point.  Anyway, I continued and started feeling it around 9cm. I used my TENS machine and a little gas & air. Come push time I went med free as I couldn't be bothered with it all. My back was the worst of it. He then came out with one hand up which meant I had stitches after a tear, so a bit sore still. He was a big boy, full of chubbiness at 8lb 8.5oz! 

We are trying to get into some kind of routine now after coming home yesterday lunchtime. M&K absolutely adore him. 

Hugs to all, will try to catch up soon,

Sarah xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Witters - wow congratulations honey thats fantastic news - massive well done to you all - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

kirst x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay congratulations Witters and welcome to the world Callum. What a lucky boy to be born on the same day as me   . You did really well without pain meds too. Well done you.

 for M&K and DH too.


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Congratulations Witters, welcome to the world little Callum


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Witters!!! what fantastic news, Congratulations !!!!!!!    

take care
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations to the family Witters!!!  Welcome into the world Callum.  I am so glad everything went so well - please send some of that pain management my way!!!


Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Fanrastic new Witters- what a fantastic weigh and a lovely name (one we had on our list)... so so pleased for you. Hugs to you all.

Congrats again.  

L


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Oh how amazing Witters!! Congratulations to you all!!
xxx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Well I am not sure what to write. My head is spinning and feeling totally overwhelmed. 

I had my scan this morning. An antral follicle on each ovary, and a cyst on each ovary – one huge. My thought process has gone like this – I could keep doing iui each month and kidding myself that each follicle has an egg when in reality with my AMH there may not even be eggs and so a total waste of time & money. I have no way of knowing. Or I could try a round of IVF. With my AMH my antral follicle count is not going to get any better (and actually this month I am 100% better than last month as I only had one!). Also, to try IUI for another 4-6 months and then try IVF in a last ditch attempt I am better off trying IVF sooner rather than later as it’s only going to get worse.

So...... they drained the larger cyst this morning and I am not at home with a large bag of meds and needles and an appointment next week for a scan and bloods. 
Feeling scared, excited, and a whole lot of things as this is my one shot, and it does seem like such a long shot at that. The fertility nurse Jan was so negative about my chances this morning. I know she would be wrong to give me false hope, but at the same time she was brutally realistic!

The timing in terms of my daughter couldn’t be worse as ET will happen about two days into my 14 days off with her. I was going to take her somewhere like Spain for a bucket and spade holiday but now I don’t know what to do. I am REALLY worried about the 2ww. How easy do I have to take it? I know the main thing is not to get overheated.  A lively 5 year old does not want to take it easy all day! Help please


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Weesa, have you spoken to the doctors about doing IVF?  Your AMH levels are only a predictor of ovarian reserve and it doesnt necessarily mean you will not have a lot of eggs if you were to do IVF.  You could ask the doctors to give you a % chance of success, as they would be able to take everything into account - there is a success calculator on the Lister hospital  website which you could use.  The other thing is that the nurses could always be very wrong - even if they are being well intended it isnt the easiest thing to hear when you are about to start around of tx. 

In terms of taking it easy, as a rule of thumb the advice is to rest for the first 2-3 days following ET and then you can carry on as normal, but dont do heavy lifting or get too hot and you must drink lots of water.

Hope this helps hun

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey girls

First I want to say A huge congratulations to Witters and a big welcom to the world little Callum!    I hope you settle soon into a routine xx

Weesa - im sorry about your negitive cycle. I don't really have any words of wisdom for you. You do need to take it easy for a few days after ET and like you mentioned not to over heat. Maybe ask the clinic what they suggest? Maybe you have a frriend that could come away with you aswell?

Ells - Really sorry to hear about your nan, its sounds like you have a strong and supportive family. I hope you don't have to wait to long until the funeral. How rubbish that your sickness is back, hopefully it doesn't hang around to long

Smartie - you have done so amazingly well to not test early. I have to admit I did, 4 days early, only because I had a bleed and couldn't think of anything else so decided to test, low and behold it was positive! Only 2 more sleeps and you will know. Keep the PMA up, your nearly there xxx

BAE - I found DR a killer for headaches and tiredness, I hope AF is with you soon so you can start stimming! Hope your staying positive and thinking positive thoughts. 

QA - well done for getting back on the TX roller coaster and how amazing are your family to help out like that. I hope it goes more smoothy for you this time and your follies grow nice and strong.

Sho Po - enjoy seeing your little ones again! Telling people your pregnant is so amazing, to tell them its twins must be such a picture! I wonder if your dates will change? Still find it weird we have the same dates.......  

Hodge - lovely to see you popping in still. You are sounding stronger and great news you have a follow up  booked for when your hopefully ready to try again.

CJH, Doddle, Birdey, Ckay and everyone I have missed "hello" xx

AFM - I have been popping on quickly to see what has been going on, but been feeling anti social! Im so dam tired all the time that it has been a real struggle! I think I might finally be coming out the other side, I do hope so! Apart from that all is good! I seem to be bery obviously showing, I think I might be one of those that are going to be huge!    

Im very much putting off doing anything and everything I need to start doing, thinking "ahh it can wait till next week"    I know this will come and bite me on the bum but at the moment its been far to hot to do anything but sleep   

Lots of hugs to you all 

Twinkle
xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

twinkle - i was naughty and did a test yesterday afternoon and it was negative, but still hoping it will change by thursday morning!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Smartie! Naughty    There is a high chance things could change. I think why I had a positive 4 days before otd was because both embies implanted. When I went for the scan at just ove 7 weeks there was what they thought the remains of number 2 but I had absorbed most of it, it Would explain on and off spotting I had after BFP. I still have everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Witters I had a feeling you were in labour as you were missing in action   
                 welcome to the world baby Callum   

Twinkle I too hope my follies grow big and strong this time - can't bare the thought of stimming ofr another 23 days!!! Hope you feel more social and awake soon   

ShoPo lets hope having a puppy here will bring us good luck   

Smartie stay away from the pee sticks    hope it changes for you    
Weesa


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

QA - exciting stuff for you back on the rollercoaster in a good way.

Bev - Can't believe you're d regging already it's all go.

Ells- was so sorry to read about your nan I hope the funereal is OK this week for you.

Weesa -    for cycle.  I took it quite easy in the 2 week wait but I did go back to work and carried on as normal - no hot baths, or alcohol though.

Smartie - no more pee sticks      sending you positive vibes     

Witters - yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee so pleased for you you will be very busy now!!!

Hello to all I nipped on to have a read and there was so much to catch up on so sorry I've been brief Hodge, CJH, LAM, ShoPo,Birdey, Twinkle Hello hope all OK.
Nothing new to report here got AF so phoned for set up appointment.  Going all out for a last natural chance this month doubtful so don't get your hopes up but we can enjoy ourselves getting jiggy   .  CKay xxx


----------



## V1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh wow Witters congratulations! Welcome to the world Callum  xx
Ells - really sorry to hear about your nan - hope you're bearing up ok xx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Ells, this cycle is going to be IVF - my one shot at it. The doctor today said that if I have only two antrical follicles, flooding me with FSH won;t change the number. If you have low reserve, then it makes no difference how many drugs - they can't stimulate what isn't there. 

I am completely paranoid about the 2ww following ET, and also feel soooo guilty at ruining my  daughter's 2weeks at home - she is too small to explain what is happening, and she is then away for 14 nights - the longest time we have ever been apart and I am dreading it , absolutely dreading it.


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Witters, many many congratulations to you, Dh and M & K


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Weesa - Could you postpone tx a month, give you a chance to have some proper fun time with your little one? x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Witters and Family - Many congratualtions!! Welcome to the world little Callum!!! You have an amazing mummy   

Weesa - so difficult to make the call. As others have said, AMH gives an indication of response to stimualtion but as i understand it, it is not absolute. You can have a great AMH and no follies and sometimes have a pants AMH and still get a few follies - all the chances are not the best, all it takes is one little egg.  

Smartie     it changes for you by thursday

Ells - hope you are doing OK  

Ckay - let the rollercoaster begin      that this is the cycle for you  
hi to everyone else
xxx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Twinkle, I hear what you are saying, but I just can't. Last month I only had 1 follicle. This month I have 2. They have told me that that is about as good as it will get. Next month I could only have 1.....


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Weesa - ahh I see, no wonder you just want to get on with it! Well maybe you could arrange a week of fun activities, Make a proper planner with your little one, maybe have a couple of days where you go out for the day, have a day baking or making, go to the cinema. Not only will it make it fun for her, but also keep your mind off the 2ww? xx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

yes Twinkle, That is exatly what I'm going to have to do. I am drawing up a list of things that she will enjoy that involve HER being active and me watching! Then on day 9 of the 2ww she goes to her father for 14 days  

This mornig she asked me what 'tatty' meant so I said 'old and scruffy'. She thought about it and then said, well you're not tatty mummy


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh bless her! the innocent mouths of little ones


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to say thank you to you all for your warm welcome.  I feel in safe hands

Nothing much to report.. but all systems go for next week


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck for next week SR3!  I am sure all will be fine.

Weesa, sounds like you have things covered off with your DD and I am sure she will enjoy whatever you have planned!

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

SR3 - hi there, I think I missed you introduction.....anyway hello and good luck with your cycle. It's great you feel in good hands. I have to say, I was more than overthe moon with the clinic. Again good luck xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Guys.... 

just reached another milestone.....

I am now more pregnant than I have ever been....  today was the day, last pgregnancy, that we gavve birth to Baby James...... it has been a hard day, sad to remember, but relieved we have got this far this time.....

sorry no personals.. but hope you are all doing well....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

ShoPo, Hope the scan went well hun    lovely to see the bubbas.

Raine,    what a milestone for you hun. 

ells and Ckay, have been jabbing since Friday. Bought a big bar of chocolate today, and that has made me feel much better. Ells hope the sickness passes soon and Ckay good luck with trying natural, who knows looks at Witters.

Witters, hope Callum is settling in well    bet M and K want to mother him.

Hi evryone    One more week of school and then it is the holidays for me


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Raine -    It must be a bitter sweet day for you and DH


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Raine- Sorry today has been hard.... but pleased all is going well.    to you and DH

Ells- Hope the morning sickness eases off hunni. How are things? Any news on the planning front?

BAE- bet you can't wait for the holidays... I remember the last week of the summer term well... can't belive its that time of year again already. Chocolate is always good.

SR3- don't think I have welcomed you before. Bet you can't wait to get started.

CJH- How are things with you? Any improvement on the sleeping front?

Hello to Wessa, Shopo Witters and others I know I have missed.

AFM- all is going well here- boys a bit out of sorts today... roll on bedtime... Much easier now it has cooled down a bit. Got soaked this morning going to town though.

Take care and hugs to you all

L


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

SR3 - Hello hunni, when do you start your drugs?

LAM - Tired boys, oh dear, it would be nice if we could have dry cooler weather all the time, we would all be a lot happier!

Ells - How are you feeling today? do you know when the funeral is yet? thinking of you 

Witters - Hope your doing OK and Callum is settling I'm well to the witters household 

QA - not long now until you get your little puppy, when do you start TX?

Sho Po - How was your scan hun?

Raine -  for you and DH today, but also what a milestone to get past 

V1 - Hello

Twinkle - Hello, how are you feeling today? when is your next scan?

BAE - Hows the jabbing going? seems ages ago i was jabbing!

CKay - Best of luck with the au natural route for now 

CJH - Hope those LO's are being good for their mummy 

Weesa - Looks like you have it all sorted and under control, you will have a lovely summer holidays with your dd and a BFP to celebrate 

AFM - Well, how did it get to '1 day till OTD'? cant believe that i test tomo, Ive got to the point now that i really don't wanna know, I'm quite enjoying the ignorance! Had my mum here cleaning today so that has made the day go by fast. Been quite a sad day today as on the June/July thread and the 2ww thread its all been BFN and bleeding (except for 1 hooray) so REALLY hoping that its all BFP's for the 3 of us testing tomo, the good news is that none of us have had bleeding so hopfully thats good news. Will come on early and let you guys know how i got on...send me as much PMA and Sticky baby vibes as you can! 

Take care
Love
Smartie x         THIS HAS WORKED, I AM PREGNANT


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Smartie               - sending all babydust your way for tomorrow     

Raine -  good news for you and hope you can relax a bit now and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Bev - you enjoy that chocolate you're entitled. Are you d regging? Is it LP

SR3 - keep us posted we're here for the journey!

CJH - thanks lets hope this is 'the one!'

Ells - still haven't checked out that webiste about the  I will do. I've got the cupboards stocked with bee propolis - it has a very funny taste - not keen.

Weesa - hope you've reached a resolution now with tx.

Hello to all I've not mentioned

AFM: Just had phonecall from [email protected] about drugs delivery. Saved a few pennies as had loads of cyclogest left over from last time. Much cheaper with menopur so that's good. They've rung very eaerly this time I'm sure they didn't ring until a couple of days before on my last cycle. So it's that time where we start parting with big cash! Does anyone know do you have to pay by the set up appointment I know they say to in the letter but I wondered if they were that strict?

TTFN CKay xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Smartiepants    for OTD tomoz      I visit my puppy this Friday to choose him and pay deposit and then should pick him up in a copule of weeks. I should start Tx around 12 Aug   

Hi to everyone just a quick post as am off for a run in a mo...


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

CKay i was told we had to pay up front at the set-up appt hence why we had to wait until we defo had the money before starting tx again. It's scarey paying out so much in one go!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Smartie              *THIS HAS WORKED YOU ARE PREGNANT*               

Bev, glad the chocolate is helping  . When are you due to have your first scan?

Raine, congrats on the milestone, it must be a strange day but I am glad all is going well for you and Teddy is making his presence felt  .

CKay, we had to pay at our set up appointment, although they sent us an invoice for something that we didnt have . Yes the Bee Prop does havea funny smell and I think thats what you taste. I take it all in one hit with my other tablets in the morning!

V - hellooooo huni how are you doing? 

Witters hope you are all settling in well and the builders are not causing you and Callum any probs,  .

QA hope you enjoy your run! I havent done any exercise since ET!  . Am planning on going swimming after the scan on friday though,

LAM, hope the boys settle again - do you think its the change in weather thats bothering them today? We have had some down pours.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay.

AFM, thank you all so much for your kind wishes, the funeral is going to be next Thursday. The coroners report said that she died of heart failure but they did find a 'massive' tumour on her adrenal gland but thankfully it was benign. It does explain some of her symptoms but just glad that nothing untoward was found. My parents are going up to register the death tomorrow and collect her bits from the nursing home. It was very  yesterday as my mum was sorting out what to take to the funeral directors. Seeing her clothes and shoes really brought it home again  . But I know she is in a better place and probably enjoying herself already. 
The sickness is there, its pretty strong again but thankfully comes in waves on and off and does ease a little after eating but ginger anything seems to really help. 
Really nervous about our scan on Friday, i am    that all will be fine. We have the consultant appointment on Monday and I have to remember to ask about my drips and for a list of all my scan dates so that they can book the consults in for the same day after the scans. 
Right have to pop out and get our friends little girls bday pressie and drop it off - she's 7 (I think) and a bit of a Tom boy and loves anything football - so we should be able to find something especially with the World cup being the main focus over the last couple of weeks!

Enjoy your evenings ladies 

Ells


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

just a really quick pop - good luck tomorrow smartie


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie             for tomorrow.             

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Oh Smartie, I've got everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

ah thanks so much for the support ladies i really appreciate it, i will be on early to let you know either way   

love
smartie x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning Lovely Wessex ladies

It's a BFP for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woop woop

love
smartie x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

OMG! OMG! OMG! That's amazing news Smartie!!!   

I know I am ten years older than you, but your news gives me SUCH hope for this IVF cycle!!

xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats smartie xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Smartie- fab news


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Weesa, QA and LAM   

Weesa - always have hope hun   

im a bit nervous about phoning the wessex!


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Yay Smartie. So happy for you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Whooooooo hoooooooooo congratulations Smartie            

What fab fab fab news - next 2ww coming up then!!!

Ells


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

WOOOOO HOOOOOOO well done Smartie!!!


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Smartie - Congratulations  !!!   

Its given me so much hope for next week.  You asked me when I start drugs.. Day1 should be next Weds (praying my cycle doesn't wind me up by being too late) so I guess Friday 23rd

Quicky hello to everyone else.. sorry should be working but wanted to just send my congrats


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks so much Shopo, Ells, Twinkle and SR3.

I have phoned the clinic and my 7wk scan is booked in for 10th August it seems a long way away and more like 3 and a half weeks so i will bve over 8 weeks then, is this right ladies?

SR - glad i have posted some Hope on the board   

Ells - gl for your scan tomo   

How is everyone else today?



love smartie x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Smartie,  I think that is the norm - we only had an early scan as I have a blocked tube so they wanted to make sure that we didnt have an ectopic.  I bet you have face ache - grinning from ear to ear.  I remember having to keep pinching myself  and reminding myself that I had 2 positive HPT's in my handbag   

Thanks for the GL for tomorrow      that all will be fine.

Ells


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

at the tests in the handbag...you have given me the idea now!


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I carried a positive test around for quite some time!   

Smartie - The clinic counts test day as 4 weeks pregnant! So by the time you have the scan you will be 7 and a halfish, which is when I had my scan. I have to tell you I found the wait for the scan harder than the 2ww!    Keep grinning, I still don't think I have come off the ceiling since, I know Mike hasn't xxx  

I just have to say im very much loving cheese and onion tosties at the moment! yum


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

I kept three tests in my bedside table drawer for ages and I've still got the photos of them on my phone   

Ells - Forgot you were having your scan tomorrow. Load of luck.

We had our NHS '12 week' scan on Wednesday. All is well, two gorgeous little wrigglers sat on top of each other. At one point they had their heads together. I'm worried about them conspiring with each other already   . They've kept my due date as the same as that given by the Wessex. This would make me 13w 6d, but they did say its give or take a week so I can't be bothered to change my ticker.


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats Smartie!!!! 

as for the tests.. well, I am nearlty 23 wks, and as disgusting as this may be, I have a pic of my BFP on m y phone.. AND my test stick still in my drawer......... will throw it away, eventually.....

xxxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I still have photos of my BFP test stick and the boys are over 9 months old.....


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

I still have my BFP test stick and she is 5!!!


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS Smartie!!!!!           
x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa - You win    Lol!!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Glad us ladies all think the same.  I cant take mine out of my handbag - I still check them every so often as I need reminding!  
Ells


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

SUCH AMAZING NEWS!!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Smartie - congratulations thats fab news - well done to you both x

ells - good luck for tom bet you mega excited - let us know

kirst x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks ladies    did a clearblue digital this morning and it said 2-3weeks so well happy!

ShoPo - glad your scan went well   

Kazwindy - have you made any decisions yet hun?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well 

smartie x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats smartie - fantastic news - made my week    btw watch out for those digital 2-3 week tests, Cause of my testing obsession, I used a lot of them and somtimes it changed from 2-3 weeks to 1-2 weeks, 3+ weeks - so make sure you don't drive yourself crazy like me! my logic was, cause i didnt feel pregnant and was spotting a bit, the tests would reassure me that all was still well - well they changed all the time and i had double hormones     

ells, good luck for today

lam - sleep is a bit better, we had one whole night of 11pm to 7am (just after jabs) - not been repeated since, but we know they can do it, so i need to play hardball now!!!

hi to everyone else, struggling to keep up with personals!

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twinkle, many congratulations! I knew someone would "take over" my bfp 

as for test sticks, I still have mine from both pregnancies. If using a digi, you must take a pic though as they disappear...

Ells, best of luck today!

Lots of luck to all those about to start and currently going through treatment. Trying to keep up, but hard trying to juggle everything right now. Should become easier as milk is now in and flowing fast so should beable to establish some kind of routine soon. Has been fun with a hungry baby permanently attached to my boob! All new experiences to me - much nicer than feeling like a cow with the pump working hard 

all going really well though and M&K being extremely good big brother & sister so really pleased right now. Must dash as midwife is due. Hugs to all!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- hope scan goes well today- thinking of you

Witter- Glad you are enjoying the new experience of having a baby straight home- must be a bit different to first time around. Enjoy Callum. Glad M&K are enjoying him too. Hope the building work is nearly done so you can be one big family in your new home 

Smartie- Do your cheeks still ache from all the smiling?

CJH- I found with the sleep issue- we have one Charlie who will call out at night and just wants reassurance that we are there. For the first couple of nights we took to patting, rubbing his back till he resettled... now we give him a few minutes on his own and if he doesn't settle just go in make sure he can find his cloths- he likes to suck on them and just pat him gently and leave him to resettle- works most nights.... he is teething again so is not as settled as he was. Trouble when you get one good night is you feel worse for it- or thats what I find. But in general now we get 8pm- 5/6pm so getting there.

Hello to everyone else  Any nice plans for the weekend... weathers supposed to improve 

L


----------



## CKay (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi girls - thanks QA and Ells think I'll have to bight the bullet and phone in to pay! Was hoping to put it off

Smartie - whoop whoop such good news big congrats       

CKay xxx


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

I am really stuck with decision!! This is last month TTC naturally so need to make one fast!! I have had so much feedback from both clinics both good and bad so i am like .... eh?!!?!?!?

No idea who to go with! DH didnt like Salisbury but i think that was more to do with the poor info event than anything else... well and the dogy production room...

I have asked Wessex if can go in and have a look but no response or i get "you have to pay for consultation" which i think is wrong so i am rather confuzlzyduzzled!

Need to sit down with DH and have a real reality check and sort this out though asap!!

   

x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kazwindy- Hello and welcome.
We too went to Salisbury for the information evening and after having attended the Wessex one found it dire..... just didn't get the right feeling there (was 2 years ago) I don't think the Wessex do information evenings anymore but it was fantastic and very profesional. The care we had was fantastic. Even when I have popped back in to show the boys off or just to drop of unused drugs and photos the staff heave been really friendly and have the time to talk to you.

Difficult decision- but I suggest going with your gut instinct. Also think about travelling times and cost. Good luck with choosing a clinic.

L


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kazwindy - We didn't get a choice (DP urologist referered us there as they where the ones that attended his sperm aspiration and took it away for stroage)

I have to say I found the Wessex brilliant, they are all so friendly. I know I don't have anything to compare them too but I can honestly say I can't fault them. Could you pop down there one day (without warning) to say hello and see if you can have a wander around?
xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Witters - glad to heat that Callum is settling into his new home and with the family. It sounds like he has a very proud borther and sister!  Hope the routine gets going quickly.

LAM    sounds like the boys are growing up quick!  Hope the teething eases soon!

Kazzy - I havent been to Salisbury but I know that the Wessex were far superior in the way they looked after us in comparison to Woking.  The main difference is that i found the doctors actually listened to us and involved us in the decisions.  Good luck with your decision.

Smartie - have you come down from the ceilling yet?

Sho, Twinkle how are you lovely pregnant ladies?

Kirst, how are you doing sweetie?

CKay - its painful isnt it!  I remember when we paid for our first lot of drugs after paying for tx    

QA how are you doing hun?  hows the house business going?

Hodge how are you doing huni?

How is everyone else   .

Well scan was fine thank goodness.  I was sooooooooooo nervous.  We were seen early as well, it took about an hour so not too bad.  We have to go back on Wednesday as the twins were lying awkwardly so the sonographer was unable to do the hearts properly.  My DH wont be able to come so my mum will be coming, we are hoping that they will let my aunty come in too. We didnt get very good pics but hopefully I will be able to get some on Wednesday.  They are lying bunk bed style and we were both so surprised to see how much they had grown and where they were.  Really truelly amazing, still cant believe we are having twins.

Hope everyone has a lovely evening, we are doing a BBQ for some friends but the weather is not looking tooooooo good   .

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Glad the scan went well... its so amazing to see isn't it.... I had amny a scan where they didn't behave. I am impressed that you were seen early... Bet you Mum will enjoy seeing the scan on Weds, shame your DH can't be there.


Enjoy the weekend

L


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - great news! How lovely to see them again and so pleased that all is well. We had to come back for our scan too as they couldn't see Max's heart properly - mus be quite a task when they are all snuggled in so tight. btw i still don't believe i'm having twins - and they're here in front of me   
xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Ells - I was soooooooooo nervous for you too so god know what I'll be like for mine. Really pleased that all is well and bonus as you get to see them again so soon


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok hit me with it ladies!! What treatment are ya having andhow much is it costing you??

I need to prepare myself!!

x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Kazwindy

Initial Consultation £180
Blood tests for me £121
Blood tests for DH £118
So at first appointment we paid *£544*

IVF(inc HFEA fee) *£3029.50*

Drugs for short protocol were *£649.46 (obviously this will be more if you are on the long protocol!)*

*Total £4222.96*

ICSI is an extra £940 i think

Hope that helps hun, if you have any questions please ask away!

take care

Smartie x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello lovely wessex ladies, hope you have all had a lovely relaxing weekend.

Ells - So glad that the scan was good, can you relax a little more now

Thank you all for your congratulations on my BFP, im still on cloud 9 and wishing i had more symptoms, bring on the MS (lol remind me i said this when im feeling rough!)

Im back to work tomo which will be weird, gotta try not to carry to much and use the trollys, everyone at work thinks i have had a little op on my tummy so i shouldn't get many questions apart from are 'you feeling better?'

Will catch up better later or tomo night    to you all 

take care
Smartie x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Smartie, 

my drugs were a lot more than that on the short protocol - what did you take?


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

weesa,

Gonal F 150iu (so 5 x 300iu pens)
Cetrotide 0.25mg x 6
Ovitrelle 250mcg x 1
cyclogest 400mg x 45

what did you have hun, im intrigued!

smartie x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Smartie, 

because they don't know how long I'm going to need drugs for they have just charged me for up to day 10 so far - 
Gonal F 300iu (so 2x 300iu pens and 2 x 900 pens)
Cetrotide 0.25mg x 4

I am obviously on a lot more drugs due to my advanced age and eggs! 

x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

BTW - how freaked were you when you saw the size of the cetrocide needle - until they explained that it was just for the mixing!! lol! 

Going for an early day 8 scan tomorrow as my cycles have been so short.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kaz- if you have a helpful GP they may do the blood tests for you- always worth asking. My Gp did... then I nearly came unstuck when having the blood taken when asked is this all for your GP- say yes else they charge you..... thankfully I was quick enough off the mark to get away with it.

Hope everyone has had a good weekend  

L


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

oh weesa, hopefully you will respond quickly and save yourself some money!   

Gl for your scan tomo   

Hi LAM


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Goodness, sounds like everything is 'kicking' off for some of you! Wishing you the best of luck with your treatment, I truly hope it will be successful!  

Ells, so pleased all well at your scan! Best of luck for Wednesday, I'm sure your mum will appreciate a sneaky peek 

I am sorry for no personals, I now understand those who don't get to check in that often, we can be pretty chatty and it is hard to remember who said what! Just know I am thinking of you all...

I hope you don't mind, but thought I may post a picture of Caellum? 
Here he is at 3 days:








and at a week old:


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

He is adorable!!! What a little heartbreaker    Hope you are all doing OK. Sending


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Witters - He's absolutely gorgeous. How are you finding one compared to two?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks!

We are all doing really well.  I must admit, now my milk has come in, I miss that second baby!  I am finding a muslin cloth my very b(r)est friend!  It is much easier at this point in time, logistics are  very easy, especially at night.  I do have a niggle though that I need to find that routine and can feel how easily you can slip into bad habits which won't help me in the long run, so trying to be concious of them and pulling back.  He is a little sweetheart though, reminds me every moment how lucky we are...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Witters he is gorgeous congratulations xxxxx

kirst x


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I need some advice.  As my previous post stated I'm starting short protocol in the next couple of days.  I've hit a problem with Hampshire clinic as the consultant is on holiday the next couple of weeks so I've been told I need to have scans etc at Wessex instead of using Hampshire as the satellite clinic which is much closer to where I live. The other alternative is to wait another month !

Can you advise how many scans etc are required at Wessex as I'm just trying to work out if I can manage to travel and not take too much time off work before EC/ET.

I'm so frustrated already.... If Hampshire Clinic has told me about holiday dates I might not have got myself prepared to start this month


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

SR3, awww   How frustrating is that?  As you say, I don't think they appreciate quite how much emotion goes into these cycles and to drop in a bombshell like that is extremely unfair.  I don't know about the number of scans with the short protocol, it may even vary as to how you respond.  I would call the Wessex and ask some questions, you need to go into treatment understanding what is expected and when.  Most of us find our bodies throw in some unknowns, and that is bad enough...  The Wessex are a friendly bunch, so I'm sure they will help or ateast be truthful, answering from their experience.  If you need to make the decision to wait, atleast there will be a reason as frustrating as that reason is


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

What lovely pictures Witters.... good luck with getting into the routine- I ams ure it will come.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Witters he really is a gorgeous little boy.  I am sure the routine will start very soon.

SR3, on SP you tend to have about 3 scans sometimes more depending on how you are responding.  - normally one at the start and then 2-3 during stims.  You will have a blood test at some point too but I cant remember when I think it is usually on scan 2 but not 100%.  I am sure one of the other ladies will let you know.

LAM how are you doing hun?  

CJH - how are you gorgeous little ones doing?  Have you been firm with routine yet? 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay     .

AFM saw THE consultant today and he was very nice but he wouldnt agree to signing off the drips that I need yet as he wants more info on the results.  So I will need to arrange for another one privately for Friday or next week so need to ring the doc in London.  We have to ask the sonographer to give us a new EDD on Wednesday as the doctor is also sure I am further along than the clinic said (I think my dates on my ticker are right - I used the FF calculator)  I think the Wessex forgot we had blasts   .  The consultant also said we wouldnt need another scan and appointment until 28 weeks    which is a contradiction to what we have been told,but luckily we aleady have been given a scan and consult appointment for 24 weeks - so we wont be cancelling that one   .  He referred me for physio for this SPD business and thinks they will give me a belt thing to help.  

Hope everyone can enjoy this lovely weather - just going to go and read my book for a bit and put some sun cream on as its quite warm - back to work tomorrow for a day and then I have holiday compassionate and holiday for the rest of the week.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ells, poo about not signing off the drips. I hope he will in the future. Sorry to hear you are suffering with SPD, it really is not something I miss from being pregnant. A little light at the end of the tunnel is that my symptoms instantly disappeared straight after delivery. I did some exercises from a physio which didn't really do much I also saw a chiropractor who helped me. Have you invested in a 'belly bra' yet? Definately a must buy. I have tried all the various maternity bands http://myles-keilidh.blogspot.com/& belts, but this is the only one which gave relief. It basically is a piece of underwear which is structured in such a way to keep your back in line plus supports the weight of the bump. When I took it off at night, I could really feel the difference...


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

SR3 - I had four scans on the short protocol but I think they were originally expecting to only do three. It's unlikely to be anymore than that though, although its all about how you respond. I had bloods taken on scan two.

Ells - Sorry they won't sign off this drip, but hopefully this is the last one you have to pay for.

I'm counting down the days until my 16 week midwife appointment. I hope she'll listen to the heartbeats, I feel I need some reassurrance. Although I'm expanding nicely so I'm sure everything's fine. Very excited though, I've just put a deposit on a more twin friendly car. I'm currently driving a VW Lupo that you couldn't get a childs toy buggy in never mind a proper double one.


----------



## SR3 (Sep 18, 2008)

I've made a decision.. we're going to hold off until August as I'm already stressing about driving to Southampton and juggling my job.  At the end of the day whats another 4 weeks of waiting.  Although I'm not too sure how my DP will cope with another month of not drinking and I've even managed to cut his caffene intake too


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

SR3 - That sounds sensible. There's no point adding extra stress to what can be a stressful enough situation. Tell DP its all about pre-parenting sacrifice


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Ells - been a bit firmer with routine this week - fingers crossed! Max is now sleeping until 5-6am  which is great, but his big sister (who is a fair bit smaller) is still up a few times in the night  . Sorry to hear that drip wasn't signed off, lets hope they are in future. Hope the physio sees you soon - my physio helped a bit with my PGP and the belt was a help too.

SRS - welcome. We had our treatment via the Hampshire Clinic too and there were a few times that we had similar disappointments with holidays.     I remember how disappointing it all is when your ready to go. As they have only got mr O, they are pretty stuffed when he is away. I found the clinic was brilliant - great times for scans first thing in the morning, although it is a bit like a conveyor belt at times! Hopefully you wont have to worry about this too much, as you will get lucky with your next cycle. 

Sho Po - I am sure you will get the chance to listen to the hbs at the mw appointment. How many days?


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

OK, girls, what I need to know is how to stay positive when the odds are so stacked up against you..... 

Had a day 8 scan today. On day 2 there was a follicle on the right ovary and a follicle and a cyst (plus one tiny follicle) on the left ovary. Now there is just a follicle on each ovary - so is the follicle on the left just a cyst? I went in so positive thinking I might have two follicles,a nd now I have to face the fact that I might only have one - and it could well be empty at that due to my low AMH.   
The odds against just seem soooooo great....

It is beyond me how this women with lower AMH than me got pregnant!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Weesa, things can change dont be too down.  Are you on the max stimming dose?  I never believed we would be where we are today but we got there in the end but we did have quite a few hurdles.  When is your next follie scan?  Sending you a big   , make sure you put hot water bottles on your tum and back and keep it all nice and warm - follies like heat.  Make sure you are eating lots of protein and drinking loads of water.  It all helps.   

Sho - I am sure your MW will do the doppler - have you thought about getting one?  I couldnt be without mine.

Witters -    thanks hun, yes I am going to invest in the belt but the doctor did say the physio would give me one so dont know whether its worth waiting to see what I get first?  Its bearable at the moment but I dont think it will be too long before it gets worse.

CJH - I hope that Max's sister doesnt take too long to settle into the routine.  Hopefully she will copy her brother very soon!

SR3 sonds like a sensible decision - less stress is always good.  It gives you a little longer to get ready for baby!!!  

How is everyone else?

I am sure we will eventually get the drip sorted out but we were hoping to save some cash but... I am happy to pay it if it keeps the little ones growing strong!

Its been a lovely day, managed to sit in the garden but have come in now as dont want to push my luck!!  .  DH is doing dinner so I have my feet up and will be munching on some water melon    yummy!

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Hi Ells. 

I'm on 300iu of Gonal F a day which I think is quite a lot. 

I'm doing everything I can think of - yoga, protein, water, fish oil.  

Next scan is Wednesday morning, with collection likely for Friday. Not sure how one (maybe two) follies is going to change though.....


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa -    Hang in there hun. Sending loads of    your way.

Ells - I'd be too scared to have a doppler at home. I'd fall to pieces if I had trouble finding them and DH really doesn't need me to have any more reasons to be paranoid. Its a full time job keeping me sane as it is   . My next MW appointment is next Wednesday and I've got a consultant appointment on 17th August. I hate waiting for stuff


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ands info guys, thinking of you all x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Weesa, they have you on the max dose.  They do sometimes find that some follies do appear between now and EC - dont give up yet hun.  I am sending you follies some      growing vibes.  Keep positive - I know its hard   .

Sho, I have been really lucky I have always found the HB's but know if I couldnt I would panic and worry.  You are in the day after us - we are due back with the consultant on 16th August.  I too hate waiting for everything - we ended up being at the hospital for 3 hours   .  

Ells


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

A follie could go from nothing to useable in 4 days??


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies
IM BACK!!!! sorry its been so long but felt i needed to get away from it all and try to return to normal (what ever that is lol) its so easy to get caught up in everyones symptoms and signs it can send u alittle crazy so needed a break.

Our funds released from the nhs on my 30th 10 days ago and i have just made that all important DAY 1 phone call today, im doing the long protocol this so flying a bit blind this time.
Random QQQ does that down reg drugs need to kept in the fridge? going camping when i start injecting so need to check
I hope everyone is enjoying the summer, not sure who is still on here from my last cycle.

helen x x x x x x x x


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Helen lovely to see you back. All the best with this cycle. I start again next month too   

Ladies I have chosen my new puppy Louie and want to show you all    Will hopefully change my profile pic to him...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to check in lol, I dont tend to read back through the posts, still cant face it, sorry.....

Just wanted to say congratulations to Witters...xx

Also, welcome back Helen!!!  not sure about the long protocal huni, sorry..

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing okay   

xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Weesa yes its not unheard of hun.  I had 12 follies on my first tx at the scan before EC but they said I had 24 when they did EC and got 21 eggs.  So anything is possible.   I have also read about it happening on some other threads - I am sure there was a recent similar case on the Lister thread I think. 

Hi Helen - welcome back   .  Which down reg is it hun?  if its buserelin then no - its usually on the stims and triggers that need to be kept in teh fridge   .  Lots of luck coming you way for this tx   .

QA - Louie is sooooooo cute   .  A real beauty.

Hodge    hope you are doing okay hun.  

Ells


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey
not sure which drug it is, the drug company rang today and they are delivering next week.
OMG its moving so fast, im more scared this time coz i know what to expect!!!!   

hope everyone has had a good day 
H x x


----------



## DoodlePip (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ladies

keeping a lowish profile at the moment, to keep myself sane..... ! but just wanted to pop by quickly and say hi    and I hope everyone is keeping well   

QA, your new puppy is gorgeous, makes me long for mine to be puppies again!!!

Weesa, try to stay positive       it can all change

onesock, Hi! I found my second go really strange, just knowing what was coming next made it feel a bit weird. but I'm sure you'll be fine once you get going again!

hello to everyone else
xx


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

well, day 10 scan and still two follicles. 
EC on Friday morning........


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Weesa - remember you only need one egg for a baby     Lets hope to follies contain two lucky eggs. Take it easy and try and chill out before Friday. Sending lots of      

x


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa -    and    for Friday


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck Weesa, like CJH says, it only takes one and they say quality rather than quantity! I have everything crossed for    

Hope everyone is well! xxx

I had the midwife today and all is good! They are going to keep and eye on me as I had quite a strong test for gluclose in my wee. She confirmed that the pain in my almost bum is likley to be the start of SPD or possibly siatica, and to see the doc if it gets worse, mainly because it causes weakness in my leg! And the best beat was getting to hear the heart beat! Just amazing! xxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Twinkle - Pleased to hear all is well. Hopefully the glucose is nothing to worry about. Its brilliant that you got the hear the heartbeat. I've got my next midwife appointment in a week and I'm really hoping she'll listen to them (to calm my paranoia   ). I hope the pain doesn't get worse.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

Weesa be thinking of you friday keep positive xxxx
kirst x


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

Twinkle, 

I had SPD with my daughter. 
Start right now keeping your knees together all the time - like getting in and out of the car - I know!! it was not doing that that got you into this! lol! At least that's what I said to my midwife!

x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Weesa - thanks for the tip! I will try and remember that! xxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa -


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Had my phone call from [email protected] today drugs be delivered next Tuesday!!

Helen when have you got your set up appt and start tx?


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ladies

just got in from work, glad thats over, hope everyone well and enjpying the evening sunshine.
QA- im set up on the 6th of aug, are u doing the short or long protocol?
DH is going back to work on the 19th of aug so im on my own this time!!!!! so pretty gutted and not sure what its going to be like after EC im really really hoping im not in as much pain as last time!!

H x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all well,    to you all

take care

Smartie x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

HI evryone, have tried to read back and catch up but apologies if I miss anyone   

Helen, like ells said if it's buserilin that doesn't need to be kept in fridge, have a lovely time camping   

ells, thinking of you today hun    

QA, great your drugs are on there way hun  

smartie, congrats on your BFP    

witters, love the pics of Caellum, he looks gorgeous   

weesa, good luck for tomorrow hun, I was in your shoes with our first cycle, only got 2 eggs and only 1 developed properly, we still got pg and Jmaes will be 2 next month. It is so hard not to be disappointed, but you do only need 1   

hodge,    

Ckay,CJH, twinkle,doodlepip,shopo,birdey and evreyone i've forgotten    

afm, am waiting for phonecall from clinic to tell me I am suppressed. Am sure I am as have been downregging for 13 days. AF showed up tuesday night and I had blood test yesterday. School has finished so am enjoying chilling out with James and being fulltime mummy. Fingers crossed I can start stimming tomorrow xxx


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

H - I'm doing the short protocol. Had to re-arrange my drugs delievry to wednesday and have set-up appt for Friday. Am planning to commence my provera to induce af on Monday so will hopfully have baseline scan about the 06 Aug    

Did you do the short protocol last time? Hence why "flying blind" this time


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

QA_ Loving the picture of your Pup. Bet you are really excited about getting him... he looks so cute  Won't be long till you are cycling again- good luck 

Onesock- Nice to see you back 

BAE- Hope that you are down regged. Enjoy a well deserved break from school and some time with James. Are you going away?

Ells- How are things? Did the little ones behave for their scan with Grandma?

Witters- Hope your not too sleep deprived. Are M&K still enjoying being big brother and sister 

Smartie- How ae you... hope the wait till your scan isn't driving you too mad.... it seems to drag doesn't it... need to plan lots of activities to keep yourself busy 

Weesa- Hope all goes well with EC.

Kirst- How life? Are you feeling more positive. Are you having a holiday this year?

Twinkle, Sho Po- hope all is going well and you don't have too much M/S.

AFM- well in the process of making 48 cup cake- boys naming day this sat.... still have to finish making food for the buffet. Looking forward to the day, hope its warm but not too warm  

Hello to anyone I have missed

L


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

LAM - Good luck with all those cup cakes. I love making them but I've never had to do 48!!!


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

LAM have a lovely day on saturday. We have only got a long weekend away booked for my brothers wedding. Am planning to enjoy the beach and our new conservatory that is nearly finished    xx


----------



## onesock (Nov 23, 2009)

QA girl
yep did the short protocol last time, they said alot of my follies where very spaced out size wise and would prefere them to be closer together to ensure they all mature at the same rate.
so im not sure on the down reg stuff.

hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend
H x x x


----------



## kazwindy (Aug 8, 2008)

This is a bit offtrack sorry but wanted to give hope to PCOS girls who worry about Ovulation...

Ok for years i have been doing opk's (ovulation pee sticks) and never really ever got a dark positive line on the test which always made me wonder of i actually ovulate.

Wierdly yesterday i had an appointment regarding my hormone levels and she agreed to do more tests to check levels etc.

Anyways this month i started a few different things, taking aspirin every day from day 7, upped my eve prim to 1500 from 1000, drinking green tea 2 or 3 times a day...

Last 2 days i had my usual "maybe" ovulating lines on the test so had sex yest and 2 days before that as assumed was ovulating and cant babymake everyday due to low sperm count....Anyway this am i pee on the ov stick, and it *is the darkest most definite positive i have ever had!!!* Now i am excited! lol sadly its not a preg test but i think the aspirin and green tea have defo had an impact!!

Whilst we wont get preg naturally this is fab for me as i know us girls can take control of our own fertility and make our bodies respond in a positive way!!

Just thought i would share his for any PCOS girlies out there x


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Weesa - wishing you lots of luck for today xxxxxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

Weeesa: - good luck today! xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Wessa hope all goes well today.   

Ells


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa -      Good luck


----------



## weesa (May 27, 2010)

It's over. No eggs.  devastated.

Please take me off this list. It's too painful


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

weesa - Im so sorry hun, I don't know what to say, I can't even imagine how your feeling. my heart and thoughts go out to you xxx


----------



## Raine290871 (Jun 30, 2008)

ah weesa.... I am so sorry.... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Weesa - I'm so so sorry.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Weesa, I'm so sorry   Words just can't say it


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Weesa - im so sorry hunni    thinking of you


----------



## QAGirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Weesa so sorry to hear your news   

H good luck with the long cycle  it works out for you 

Witters have you noticed your ticker still says you're 41 weeks pregnant 

Hi to everyone else hope you all have good plans for the weekend.

I have just been shopping for puppy toys, could have spent lots 

Well I got my set-up appt letter and perscription through from the clinic today (took over a week to get here - strange!) anyway I didn't realise you had to pay before set-up appt and it had to clear their funds before too  I go there next Friday which means I have to pay Monday - was hoping to wait til Friday as it's pay day. Oh well 

Another thing is they have changed my drugs even though at my follow-up I asked would I been on the same and Sue said yes. It was Jacki who wrote the percription  Plus they percribed Provera even though I said I had already got some. I had to ring [email protected] and tell them to cancle the drug and refund me.
So I'm still on the Gonal F but now on Buserelin (am guessing insted of Cetrotide) and Crinone Gel. What's the Crinone Gel? Is that insted of the Cyclogest? No pesseraries?!!  Has anyone had this gel? am confused 

Love to ya all xx


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

weesa, so sorry hun   

QA, not sure about the gel hun but guess it is instead of pessaries    Bet Louie will love all the toys   

afm, am supressed and ready to start stimming on Sunday, 2 scans booked 2nd and 4th august xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Bev, all coming along nicely then   Best of luck for this round 

QA, Not sure about the drugs you are on.  I used Buserilin and menopur followed by pesseries.  I have 'heard' of the ones you are on, but not had experience with them.  I'm sure someone here has though   I bet it was fun going puppy shopping.  Mine are 8 & 13 and I still have fun at pet shops!

Kaz, yay!  Well done overies and great timing!  Here's hoping for a suprise natural miracle for you!  I too have PCOS and Caellum was a natural suprise, so it can happen   Please keep us updated during your 2ww!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Weesa- So sorry Hunni


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey QA - I was on buserilin and it wasn't to bad, just gave me a headache! From reading other posts I think Crinone Gel is a typr of pesserie, but in gel for!

BAE - yay for stimming time! xx!

I have everything crossed for all of you about to start or in the middle of tx. Lots of PMA coming your way

xxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Weesa I am so sorry to hear your news     .

Ells


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

QA - Buseraline is the dring drug but they can use it along side stimming drugs to help control your follies.  The gel is instead of the bullets, I read somewhere that absorbtion is supposed to be better with it.  Good luck hun.

The shopping sounds like fun!

Bev - great news.  Its always soooooo much better when you get to stims stage isnt it!

Hi everyone else   >

Ells


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW HOME LADIES!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242997.new#new


----------

